# أساسيات ميكانيكا السيارات (بحث شامل)



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين وعلى اله واصحابه الطيبين الطاهرين وعلى من اتبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين .​
لقد وجدت معلومات ثرية كثيرة فى مواقع عديدة عن أساسيات ميكانيكا السيارات ولكن أغلبها متفرق ..
ولما كان هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع على الإطلاق خاصة للطلبة والخريجين الجدد فقد قررت البحث جاهداً خلال الشروحات والصور محاولة ربط الأوراق كوحدة واحدة أقدمها لموقعى المفضل الذى يجود علينا دائماً ويثرينا ولا يبخل علينا وأقدمها لجميع إخوانى هنا الذين أحبهم فى الله

نبدأ ؟ بسم الله ..

*مقدمة عن السيارات *​  يمكن تصنيف السيارات من حيث الغرض منها إلى ثلاث مجموعات :
 *المجموعة الأولى** : *يدخل فيها كل السيارات المخصصة لنقل الركاب , بما فيها الأوتوبيسات ..​  ا*لمجموعة الثانية** :* ويدخل فيها عربات النقل واللوارى التى قد تجهز وفقاً لاستخدماتها .​   *المجموعة الثالثة** :* ويدخل فيها المركبات الخاصة , مثل العربات ذات الأوناش , التى تستخدم على نطاق واسع فى مجالات الصناعة والتشييد والبناء .​ وبالرغم من تعدد الأغراض التى تستخدم من أجلها السيارات , إلا أن هذه السيارات جميعها تعمل بنظرية واحدة .
 و الوحدة المختصة بتوليد القوى فى السيارة هى  محرك الإحتراق الداخلى الذى يغذى بالوقود السائل (البنزيت أو زيت الديزل) , فيمده بالقدرة اللازمة للمحرك   , وتنتقل الحركة من المحرك , عن طريق مجموعات نقل الحركة  _(الدبرياج , صندوق التروس , عمود الكردان , الكرونة , مجموعة إدارة المحاور)_ إلى العجلات المديرة – إما من العجلتين الأماميتين , أو إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين .
 ويتكون هيكل السيارة( الشاسيه) أو مجموعات الحركة  _ (الإطار المعدنى , المحاور , ومجموعة التعليق , والعجلات , وجهاز القيادة والتوجيه , والفرامل , ومجموعة العادم , __)_ .  ​


المكونات الاساسية للسيارة
 تتكون السيارة من عدة مجموعات هى: 
 - المحرك
 - مجموعة البنزين
 - مجموعة الاشعال
 - مجموعة الشحن
 - مجموعة التزييت
 - مجموعة التبريد
 - مجموعة التعليق 
 - العجل والإطارات



​المحرك








يعد المحرك أهم مكونات السيارة ، فيه تتحول الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من احتراق الوقود إلى طاقة حركية تستخدم فى دفع السيارة.


وهناك أنواع مختلفة من المحركات مثل:- 
 1-المحرك الكهربى وهو مستعمل على نطاق ضيق فى بعض الدول المتقدمه. 
 2-المحرك التوربينى وهو يستخدم فى سيارات السبق. 
 3-محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الدوار وقد استخدمته شركة ألمانية فى صناعة السيارة "سبايدر" وأيضا السيارة مازدا اليابانية. 
 4-محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى وهو النوع الشائع الاستخدام وهو الذى سوف نتناول تركيبه وأجزاءه الآن لأنه المستعمل فى معظم السيارات. 


يتكون محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى من جزئين أساسيين هما:- 
(أ ) كتلة الاسطوانات (البلوك): وهى من الحديد الزهر المصبوب وبها عدد من التجاويف الاسطوانية (اربع أو ست أو ثمانى أسطوانات وقد تصل فى سيارات النقل إلى اثنى عشر اسطوانه).. وفى هذه الاسطوانات يحدث الاحتراق الذى ينتج منه الحركة اللازمة لدفع السيارة.







(ب ) رأس كتلة الاسطوانات (وجه السلندر) وهى الغطاء العلوى للاسطوانات وتكون عادة من الحديد الزهر أو الالمنيوم المصبوب. ويركب بها الصمامات وشمعات الشرر(البوجيهات)،حيث يخصص لكل اسطوانة صمام سحب وصمام عادم وشمعة شرر. 
 






عمل المحرك وما يحدث داخل الاسطوانات:- 
تعمل غالبية محركات السيارات بنظام الدورة الرباعية.. وتحدث هذه الدورة فى كل اسطوانة كالآتى:- 
 







- شوط سحب: وفيه يفتح صمام السحب ويغلق صمام العادم فتمتلئ الاسطوانة بخليط من الهواء والبنزين. 
- شوط الضغط: وفيه يكون صماما السحب والعادم مغلقين ويتحرك الكباس داخل الاسطوانه ليضغط خليط الهواء والبنزين. 
- شوط العمل: وفيه يشتعل خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة شمعة الشرر مما يؤدى إلي ارتفاع الضغط إلى حوإلى (40) ضغط جوى وترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل الاسطوانه إلى حوإلى (2000م).. فتتمدد الغازات ضاغطة المكبس بقوة لأسفل.. وتنتقل هذه الحركة من المكبس عن طريق ذراع التوصيل إلى عمود المرفق فتسبب دورانه. 
- شوط العادم : وفيه يفتح صمام العادم ويظل صمام السحب مغلقا، فيتحرك الكباس لأعلى طاردا الغازات من خلال صمام العادم. 
 
* إذن كيفية عمل المحرك كالتالى...*  
 عند إحتراق الوقود داخل المحرك تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة بالوقود مباشرة إلى طاقة حركية . *ففى أثناء عملية الإحتراق تتكون الغازات التى تأخذ فى التمدد فى كل إتجاه مسببة نشوء ضغط عالى . ويستفاد من هذا الضغط العالى ميكانيكياً فى تحريك **الأجزاء والمكونات المختلفة للمحرك .*
* والشكل التالى يوضح المكونات الرئيسية لمحرك بنزين ( رباعى الأشواط ) :*​  

​ 1*- * *العمود المفرقى (الكرنك).*​ *2- عمود الكامات .*​ *3- ذراع التوصيل (البيل) .*​ *4- الكباس (البيستون) .*​ *5- بطانة الأسطوانة (الشميز).*​ *6- ذراع الدفع .*​ *7- الذراع الترجيحية .*​ *8- ياى الصمام .*​ *9- الصمام .*​ *10- بنز الكباس .*​ *11-الحدافة (الفولان) .*​ ​  *يختلط الوقود السائل بالهواء ويذرى جزئياً فى المغذى  (الكاربوراتير ) , فى جميع محركات البنزين , ثم يسحب ( يشفط ) هذا الخليط إلى الأسطوانات – نتيجة لتحرك الكباسات إلى أسفل – حيث يشتعل داخلها بواسطة شموع الشرر  (البوجيهات). * 

*  حيث ينزلق كل  كباس(بيستون) داخل أسطوانة نتيجة دفع الغازات الممتدة له , فيضغط هو بالتالى على العمود المرفقى (الكرنك) ناقلاً إليه الحركة عن طريق ذراع التوصيل (البيل) . وبذلك تتحول الحركة الترددية للكباس إلى حركة دورانية فى العمود المرفقى . وتزود الكباسات بحلقات ( شنابر) لزيادة الإحكام بين الكباسات وبين جدران الأسطوانات . ومنع إلتصاقها ( زرجنتها ) ببعضها البعض .* 
*وتتصل النهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل(البيل) بالكباس بواسطة بنز الكباس الذى يمكنها من الحركة الدائرية كذلك .*
* وتركب الحدافة  (الفولان) فى مؤخرة العمود المرفقى , وهى تعمل على تنظيم وسلامة دوران المحرك , كما أنها تجهز بإطار مسنن (ترس) للتعشيق بالترس الصغير ( البنيون ) الخاص بمبدئ الحركة  (المارش) . ويطلق على مجموعة الكباس وبنز الكباس وذراع التوصيل والعمود المرفقى والحدافة , اسم مجموعة العمود المرفقى .*
*ويتم التحكم بوساطة الصمامات فى دخول خليط الوقود والهواء إلى الأسطوانات وخروج الغازات المحترقة منها , و وتتحرك الصمامات عن طريق عمود الكامات (الحدبات) الموجود عادة فى علبة المرفق .*
*وتكوّن الصمامات وعمود الكامات ووسيلة إدارته ما يعرف باسم مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك .*
*ويغلق قاع علبة المرفق بحوض الزيت ( الكارتير) الذى يعمل فى الوقت نفسه على الاحتفاظ بالزيت اللازم للتزييت . ويتصل هذا الحوض بعلبة المرفق إتصالاً محكماً يكفل عدم تسرب الزيت من سطح الاتصال .*

* أما المولد  (الدينامو) فيوجد خارج جسم المحرك ويستمد منه حركته . وعندما يدور المحرك بسرعته الكافية يعمل المولد على الإمداد بتيار الإشعال , وتغذية بقية مستهلكات التيار , وشحن البطارية الإختزانية .*

* وأما مبدئ الحركة  (المارش) فعبارة عن متور كهربائى صغير يبرز منه – عند تشغيله – ترس صغير( بنيون) يعشق بالإطار المسنن المركب بالحدافة ويديره , فتدور بالتالى مجموعة العمود المرفقى كلها .*


* ويطلق على أعلى موضع للكباس فى الأسطوانة اسم النقطة الميتة العليا , بينما يعرف أدنى موضع له باسم النقطة الميتة السفلى , والمسافة المقطوعة بين هذين الموضعين هو شوط الكباس (المشوار) . ويسمى الحجم المزاح فى هذا الشوط باسم إزاحة الكباس (الإزاحة).*
 

​ 
*1- المشوار (الشوط) .*
*2- النقطة الميتة العليا .*
*3- النقطة الميتة السفلى .*
*4- حيز الإنضغاط .*
*5- الحركة الدائرية للعمود المرفقى .*
*6- سعة الأسطوانة .*

*
*
* والشوط هو حركة الكباس مرة واحدة من إحدى النقطتين الميتتين لإلى النقطة الميتة الأخرى . أما حيز الإنضغاط فهو الحيز المحصور بين الكباس وهو فى النقطة الميتة العليا وبين رأس الأسطوانة .*
* وفى حيز الإنضغاط ينضغط خليط الوقود والهواء عندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى , ثم يشتعل بالشرارة الكهربية .*
* والشوط فى المحرك الرباعى (ذى الدورة الرباعية الأشواط) هو المسافة المقطوعة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة السفلى (أو العكس) . وفى كل شوط يدور العمود المرفقى بمقدار نصف لفة . وتقطع فى الدورة التامة الأشواط الأربعة التالية :*

* شوط السحب (الشفط) :*
*




*
*يسحب الكباس معه – فى أثناء تحركه إلى أسفل – خليط الوقود والهواء عن طريق صمام السحب المفتوح . فى حين يكون صمام العادم مغلقاً , ويغلق صمام السحب بمجرد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , وبذلك ينتهى الشوط الأول . وفى هذه الحالة يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم نصف لفة .*


*  شوط الإنضغاط :*
*




*
*ينضغط خليط الوقود والهواء عندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى للوصول إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , فى حين يكون الصمامان مغلقين , وعندئذ يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم لفة كاملة .*



*  شوط القدرة (الاحتراق) :*
*




*
*يتم الإشعال بعد لحظات من وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , فيحترق الخليط المنضغط , وتتمدد الغازات بفعل الحرارة الناتجة من الاحتراق , فتدفع الكباس إلى أسفل , بينما يظل الصمامان مغلقين . وحينئذ يكون العمود المرفقى قد دار بمقدار لفة ونصف اللفة .*


*  شوط العادم :*
*




*
*يتحرك الكباس – بعد إنجاز عمله – إلى أعلى , اتجاه النقطة الميتة العليا , دافعاً أمامه الغازات المحترقة لكسحها خارج الأسطوانة عن طريق صمام العادم المفتوح *
*وبمجرد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا يغلق صمام العادم , ويفتح فى الوقت نفسه صمام السحب , وفى هذه الحالة يكون العمود المرفقى قد أتم لفتين كاملتين , وبعد ذلك تبدأ الدورة التالية .*
* 

*

*    شاهد حركة محرك البنزين رباعى الأشواط *

*http://elwarsha.net/MECH/images/engine%5B1%5D.swf
*​ 
* ولتحقيق أقصى إستفادة ممكنة من الوقود , وللحصول على أحسن أداء , ينبغى عدم فتح أو غلق الصمامات , أو أو إجراء عملية الإشعال عندما يكون الكباس فى أى من النقطتين الميتتين , العليا والسفلى . ولكفالة الأداء الجيد للمحرك – حتى السرعات العالية – ينبغى , فى شوط السحب أن يكون صمام السحب مفتوحاً جزئياً قبل أن يبدأ الكباس فى التحرك إلى أسفل .*
* ومن الضرورى إجراء ذلك لضمان ملء الأسطوانة بالكامل من الخليط الجديد دون أن تعترض طريقه أى عوائق أو إختناقات – حتى عند أقصى سرعة للكباس .*
* كما أن للوصول إلى أداء جيد للمحرك عند السرعات العالية , يلزم إدخال أكبر شحنة من الخليط فى الأسطوانة , ولذلك يظل صمام السحب مفتوحاً عدة لحظات بعد وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , أى حتى عند بداية حركة الكباس إلى أعلى , لكفالة ملء الأسطوانة بأقصى شحنة ممكنة من خليط الوقود والهواء الذى يتجه دائماً إلى أعلى نتيجة طاقته الحركية .*
*ويحدث المثل فى نهاية شوط العادم , فيفتح صمام العادم جزئياً قبل نهاية شوط القدرة , أى قبل وصول الكباس إلى النقطة الميتة السفلى , ليسمح للغازات التى ما زالت تحت ضغط , بالتحرر بسرعة والهرب من العادم . ونتيجة لذلك يدفع الكباس الغازات المحترقة بأدنى ضغط مضاد (الذى يعتبر فقداً فى القدرة ) . *
*وللتخلص من الغازات المتبقية بعد إتمام شوط العادم يظل صمام العادم مفتوحاُ بعد أن يترك الكباس موضع النقطة الميتة العليا , أى فى الوقت نفسه الذى يكون فيه صمام السحب مفتوحاً . *
*وبذلك يتم كسح فراغ الإحتراق بأقل فقد ممكن فى خليط الوقود والهواء الجديد المعد للإحتراق .*
*
جرب اللينك ده .. 
http://www.forgefx.com/casestudies/prenticehall/ph/engine/engine.htm
* *الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات(وش السلندر) *

* تصنع الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات (وش السلندر) إما من الحديد الزهر الرمادى أو من مسبوكات المعادن الخفيفة . وعادة ما يوجد حيز الإنضغاط برأس الأسطوانة لتسهيل التشغيل المكنى للأسطح الفعالة من الأسطوانة . *
* ولما كان الأسطح الفعالة من الأسطوانات معرضة للتآكل فى أثناء العمل نتيجة لضغط الكباسات الجانبى , لذلك ينبغى إعادة خراطة كتلة الأسطوانات من الداخل عند إجراء الإصلاح العام (العمرة العمومية) – أى أنه يتم توسعها حسب درجة التآكل الحادث .*
* ويمكن عموماً إعادة خرط الأسطوانة وثقلها ثلاث مرات من الداخل فقط نظراً لتناقص تخانة جدار الأسطوانة بعد كل مرة . ولتفادى استبدال كتلة الأسطوانة بعد هذه المرات الثلاث تكبس بالأسطوانة بطائن (شميزات) تعمل بمثابة الأسطوانات الأصلية تماماً .*
* وقد أخذت التصميمات الحديثة بتركيب بطائن الأسطوانات من البداية , وقد تكون هذه البطائن جافة يحيط بها غلاف (قميص) من الحديد الزهر الرمادى أو المعدن الخفيف ويلامسها بطول محيطها الكلى , أو قد تكون مبتلة محكم رباطها من أعلى ومن أسفل فى حين تحيط مياه التبريد بمنطقتها الوسطى مباشرة .*

*




*

*أ- بطائن مبتلة .*
*ب- بطائن جافة .*

*1- مجمع (كتلة) المحرك .*
*2- البطانة (الشميز) .*
*3- مياه التبريد .*
*4- حاشية (جوان) .*


* ويتطلب عند جمع المحرك مراعاة النظافة التامة , فقد تعمل الجذاذات المعدنية (الرايش ) أو الأتربة على سرعة إتلاف جدار الأسطوانة أو الكباس .*
* وينبغى العناية كذلك بجودة تركيب الحشيات (الجوانات) , فقد تؤدى الحشيات البارزة فى حيز الاحتراق إلى تكوين رواسب الزيت الكربونية , وبالتالى زيادة الاحتكاك وتآكل الأسطوانة قبل الأوان .*
* ويؤدى التشغيل السليم لمحرك السيارة إلى التقليل من تآكل الأسطوانات إلى أقل حد ممكن وللتوصيل إلى ذلك ينبغى الإلمام بكيفية التشغيل والضبط الصحيح للمغذى  (الكاربوراتير ) عموماً , علاوة على العناية الخاصة باستخدام أنسب أنواع الزيوت والوقود .*
* وفى أثناء فترة تليين المحرك ينبغى عدم تحميله إجهادات ذائدة . وبالإضافة إلى ذلك , فإن التبريد له تأثير كبير على تآكل المحرك . وحتى يمكن تفادى السخونة الزائدة للمحرك فإنه ينبغى العناية بالمشع(الراديتير) وعدم السماح بتكوين رواسب به .  *
* وعند ترك السيارة فى الجراج فترات طويلة ينبغى ملء حيزات الاحتراق بالزيت حتى لا تصدأ الأسطوانات .*

*

*
* أنواع مختلفة من حاشيات رأس الأسطوانة *
*
*
*
*
*
*
*




*
*
*
* يحكم رباط مسامير رأس الأسطوانات بالترتيب المبين*

* وتوضع حشية (جوان) , مصنوعة من الأسبستوس مع النحاس أو الأسبستوس مع الحديد (الصفيح) , بين سطح كتلة الأسطوانات المجلخ بدقة وبين رأس الأسطوانات (وش السلندر) لإحكام ربطهما معاً , ومنع التسرب من أى فتحة من الفتحات – مثل فتحات مياه التبريد وفتحات مسامير الرباط – وعزل حيزات الإنضغاط عن بعضها البعض .*
* وبعد استبدال حشية (جوان) جديدة بأخرى تالفة , وبعد تركيب رأس الأسطوانة (وش السلندر) فى موضعه بعناية , ينبغى إحكام رباط المسامير مرتين أو ثلاث مرات كلما قطعت السيارة مسافة 200 كم لتفادى تسرب مياه التبريد من الحشية من أضيق أجزائها .*
* ويؤدى الاستمرار فى استخدام الحشية التالفة إلى دخول الغازات المحترقة فى الأسطوانات المجاورة , وبدلاً من دخول خليط الوقود والهواء فقط – المتكون فى المغذى  (الكاربوراتير ) – إلى إحدى الأسطوانات فى أثناء شوط السحب , مؤدية إلى النسبة المضبوطة للخلط , وبالتالى التأثير إلى حد بعيد على عمل المحرك وعمر استخدامه . وعلاوة على ذلك يعجز الإنضغاط حينئذ عن الوصول إلى القيم المحددة له .*
* ويصبح الموقف أشد سوءاً عندما تتلف الحشية وتسمح بالتسرب إلى دورة التبريد , حيث تتمكن مياه التبريد من الدخول إلى فراغات الأسطوانات فتتسبب فى حدوث تلفيات خطيرة أو إتلاف كل المحرك .*
* وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد ينخفض ضغط خليط الوقود والهواء بسبب وجود المواضع التالفة بالحشية فى أثناء شوط الإنضغاط . ويمكن اكتشاف هذا العطل بظهور فقاعات فى الماء الموجود بالمشع  (الراديتير) المملوء إلى نهايته عندما يكون المحرك دائراً بسرعة منخفضة . *
* ويجب على أية حال عدم الخلط بين ظهور الفقاعات فى مياه التبريد فى هذه الحالة وبين ظهورها فى حالة التبريد الجوى .*
* وعند تركيب الحشية الجديدة ينبغى مراعاة عم بروز أى جزء منها أو إنضغاطه داخل حيزات الإحتراق أو مسارات مياه التبريد نتيجة لإحكام الرباط , فقد يؤدى بروز أى جزء من الحشية إلى تكون رواسب زيت كربونية تتسبب فى حدوث الإشعال المتقدم , وبالتالى ظهور الفرقعة (التصفيق) المعروفة بالمحرك .*
* أما الأجزاء التى تبرز من الحشية فى مسارات التبريد فتعمل على تضييق الممرات وخنقها , وقد تؤثر تأثيراً بالغاً على تبريد المحرك .*
* وجدير بالملاحظة أن جميع تصميمات الحشيات ليست متماثلة وترتب فتحات التزييت الجبرى على جانب واحد فقط , وخاصة فى المحركات ذوات الصمامات العلوية (الرأسية) . وحتى لا تعترض الحشيات سبيل هذه الفتحات فتعوق سريان الزيت , ينبغى فحص كل حشية بعناية قبل تركيبها .*


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك*


 تشمل مجموعة التحكم فى المحرك جميع الأجزاء التى تتحكم فى دورة الأشواط , من توقيت لحركة الصمامات و كيفية التحكم فى الفتحات .
 وتتكون مجموعة توقيت حركة الصمامات بالمحرك الرباعى الأشواط ذى الصمامات الرأسية (فى حالة وجود الصمامات برأس المحرك) من عمود الكامات , والروافع (التاكيهات) , والصمامات بياياتها وأقراص اليايات (الأطباق ) ومخاريط الصمامات , وأذرع دفع الصمامات , والأذرع المترجحة بمحاملها .
أما إذا كان عمود الكامات فوق الصمامات فلا داعى لوجود الروافع أو أذرع دفع الصمامات شكل .

  


 1- عمود الكامات .
2- الأصبع الغماز (الرافعة).
3- ذراع الدفع .
4- الذراع المترجحة .
5- عمود الذراع المترجحة .
6- طبق الياى .
7- المخروط المشقوق .
8- ياى الصمام .
9- الصمام .
10- ياى ذراع الدفع .
11- مسمار الضبط وبه صامولة تثبيت .







ً
 وأهم جزء فى مجموعة توقيت الحركة هو الصمام . وهو عبارة عن جسم قرصى له وجه حلقى(2) , فى نهاية القرص(1) , وله ساق (3) . ويتخذ وجه القرص شكلاً مخروطياً (زاوية 45 5) , وتجرى له عملية تجليخ وتحضين(روديه) مع سطح مقعده (4) لمنع التسرب عن طريقه .










 1- القرص .
 2- وجه الصمام .
 3- ساق الصمام .
 4- سطح مقعد الصمام .
 5- ياى الصمام .
 6- طبق الصمام .
 7- قرص مشقوق .
 8- مسافة تحرك الصمام .



 ولتسهيل عملية التجليخ والتحضين يفتح شق نافذ بطول رأس الصمام فى حالة الصمام الكروى الشكل , أو تفتح فى جزء منه مثقبية (مشقبية) بطريق التفريز فى حالة الصمام المسطح الشكل .
 ويتكون السطح الإنتقالى – الواصل بين قرص الصمام وبين ساقه – من منحنى إتصال , للحصول على مقطع انتقال متدرج , وتفادى إنكسار الصمام .
 ويتم فتح الصمام برفع ساقه عن طريق الرافعة وذراع الدفع والذراع المترجحة التى تتحرك بواسطة الكامات الموجودة بعمود الكامات , أما القفل فيتم عن طريق ياى الصمام (5) .
 ويتوقف معدل ملء الأسطوانات , وبالتالى أداء المحرك , على تصميم آليات الصمام , وكيفية عملها , وللحصول على معدل ملء مناسب يجب تصميم الصمامات بأقراص ومسافات تحرك كبيرة على قدر الإمكان .  
 ويحد من مسافة تحريك الصمام (8) كل من عمود الكامات , والإشتراطات الخاصة بالحصول على تشغيل هادئ , والقوى الديناميكية التى تتولد عند تشغيل الصمامات .
 ويتطلب معدل الملء فى المحركات ذوات السرعات العالية مراعاة عدم تعريض خليط الوقود والهواء المسحوب إلا لأقل إختناق ممكن عند مروره من مقطع الصمام المفتوح .
 وتصمم أبعاد يايات الصمامات المستخدمة فى القفل بحيث تتبع الصمامات حركة الكامات بدون تمايل (إرتعاش) , ولو عند السرعات العالية . وبالرغم من تعرض صمامات العادم لدرجات حرارة مرتفعة إلا أنها ينبغى أن تتميز بقدراتها على إحكام الجلوس فى مقاعدها . وينتج عن ذلك تمدد سيقان الصمامات حرارياً . ولذلك يجب ترك خلوص بكل آليات تشغيل مجموعة توقيت الحركة لضمان إحكام الصمامات ومنع التسرب عن طريقها , ويصل هذا الخلوص فى المتوسط إلى 0.3 مم لصمامات السحب وصمامات العادم وهى ساخنة . ولضبط الخلوص تزود الروافع أو الأذرع المترجحة ضبط او مسامير مركزية .
 وإذا كان خلوص صمام السحب زائد على الحد , فلن يكون معدل ملء الأسطوانات بخليط الوقود والهواء كافياً . كما أن الخلوص الزائد فى صمام العادم يؤدى إلى اعتراض سبيل الغازات الساخنة العادمة وإعاقة طردها بالدرجة الكافية .
 




 ويمكن الإحساس بالخلوص الزائد فى الروافع عن طريق الأصوات الإصطكاكية التى تسمع عند دوران المحرك . أما إذا كان خلوص الروافع أقل من اللازم فإن قفل الصمامات لا يكون كافياً , مما يؤدى إلى إحتراقها بسرعة , وفى هذه الحالة تكثر عمليات الإصلاح . ولذلك ينبغى مراجعة خلوص الروافع بواسطة المجس (الفلر) .

 يتسبب النقص الشديد فى الخلوص فى عد إحكام قفل الصمام . ويتوقف مقدار الخلوص على درجة السخونة وطول ساق الصمام , وعند ضبط الصمامات يجب المحافظة على الخلوص المحدد فى مواصفات المصنع المنتج .
 ويتطلب أنسب معدل لملء الأسطوانات أن يتم فتح صمام السحب بسرعة – أى أن يتصل الصمام إلى أقصى مسافة لتحركة بأسرع ما يمكن – وأن يظل مفتوحاً فترة طويلة , ثم يقفل بسرعة مرة أخرى .
 وتختلف كيفية التحكم فى الصمامات الرأسية عنها فى حالة الصمامات المقلوبة . ويعتبر الشكل الهندسى لحيز الإنضغاط من أهم العوامل التى تحدد أقصى نسبة للإستفادة للوصول لأعلى قيمة للإنضغاط , وبالتالى جودة أداء المحرك . كما أن ترتيب الصمامات من العوامل المهمة .
 وقد سبق القول بأن وسيلة التحكم فى الصمامات المرتبة فى ترتيب رأسى أقل تعقيداً فى تصميمها , إلا أنه يعاب عليها تسببها فى إنخفاض معدل ملء المحرك نتيجة للتغير فى اتجاه سريان الغاز .
 وقد تلافى هذا العيب بترتيب الصمامات فى وضع مقلوب , مما أدى إلى تحسي معدل الملء بشكل ملحوظ . ولكن ترتيب الصمامات فى هذا الوضع – على أية حال – يستلزم عدداً أكبر من المكونات .وهناك طرازان متميزان من الصمامات المقلوبة :  
1- الطراز الأول يعمل عن طريق عمود الكامات الموجود فى علبة المرفق .
2- الطراز الثانى يعمل عن طريق عكود كامات علوى .
وفى حالة وجود عمود الكامات بعلبة المرفق يستبدل بالصمام الرأسى ذراع دفع يعمل على تحريك رافعة ترجيحية ذات كفتين (رافعة من الدرجة الأولى) مركبة فى رأس السطوانات (وش السلندر) وتؤثر على ساق الصمام . وتزود الرافعة ى الجانب الذى يستمد الحركة من ذراع الدفع بمسمار ضبط مقلوظ مشقوق الرأس , وصامولة يسمحان بضبط خلوص الصمام .
ويتم تحريك الصمام فى دليله ورجوع الياى أساساً بالكيفية نفسها التى يعملان بها فى حالة الصمامات الرأسية . وفى حين ترتب الصمامات التى يتحكم فيها بأذرع الدفع فى صف واحد جنباً إلى جنب فى الإتجاه الطولى لرأس الأسطوانات ( وش السلندر ) , ترتب الصمامات التى تعمل عن طريق عمود الكامات العلوى عادة فى وضع مائل إلى الخارج .

 




 ويبرر التكاليف الزائدة فى حالات كثيرة الأداء الأفضل الذى يتم الوصول إليه بالتحكم بهذه الكيفية , والذى يسمح ببلوغ سرعات أعلى مع تشغيل سلس وهادىء للمحرك وآليات التحكم .

 وبعد تشغيل المحرك فترات طويلة تتكون رواسب زيت كربونية على فتحات العادم تعمل على تضييق ممرات الغازات المحترقة بشكل ملحوظ , مما يؤثر على توقيت الحركة . لذلك ينبغى تنظيف فتحات العادم بعد كل 10000-20000 كم من التشغيل , وتتوقف كمية رواسب الزيت الكربونية أساساً على طريقة القيادة , والإجهادات الحادثة بالمحرك , ونوع الزيت الممزوج بالوقود .

 وياى الصمام هو الجزء الوحيد الذى يحد من إمكان زيادة السرعة على 8000 لفة فى الدقيقة . فبالرغم من تصميمه بالشكل الحلزونى الذى يتميز بالقوة والقصر النسبى فى الطول , إلا أن ذبذباته تصبح غير مناسبة إذا زادت السرعة على ذلك القدر .
 فنتيجة للإرتعاش الناتج حينئذ , لا يتمكن الصمام من القفل بالشكل الصحيح , ويحتمل – بالإضافة إلى ذلك – إنكسار الياى فى هذا النطاق من السرعة .
 وحتى يمكن التغلب على هذه الصعوبات التى تحدث خاصة فى المحركات ذوات القدرات العالية , فقد توصل منتجو محركات سيارات السباق إلى وسيلة يمكن بها قفل الصمام عن طريق الحركة المضادة لعمود الكامات .











 صمام خالى من الياى جزء من عمود الكامات ومعه الأصابع الغمازة  

 1- كامة لفتح الصمام . 1- مجرى الزيت .
 2- قطع دفع على شكل عيش الغراب . 2- أصبع غمازة .
 3- ذراع السحب المزدوجة الفعل . 3- عمود الكامات .
 4- صمام . 4- مسمار ضبط .
 5- كامة لقفل الصمام . 5- صامولة تثبيت .
 6- جلبة دليلة .

 ويتضح من تصميم عمود الكامات المبين بالشكل انه عمود عادى يحمل عدداً من الكامات والكامة عبارة عن بروز فى جانب واحد من العمود , وتمكن من فتح الصمام أو قفله وفقاً لشكلها . ويتم قفل الصمام نتيجة لضغط يايه . ويزود كل صمام من صمامات السحب أو العادم بكامة واحد يتحدد وضعها وفقاً لتوقيت فتحه أو قفله , ويستمد عمود الكامات حركته من العمود المرفقى بواسطة تروس أو سلسلة (كاتينة) أو عمود رأسى ينقل إليه الحركة من العمود المرفقى بواسطة تروس مخروطية أو تروس ذوات أسنان مائلة .
 ونسبة التعشيق هى 2 : 1 , أى أنه إذا أتم العمود المرفقى لفتين كاملتين يكون عمود الكامات قد أتم لفة واحدة وفتح خلالها كلاً من صمام السحب وصمام العادم مرة واحدة .






  عمود كامات يعمل بتروس 

1- ترس توقيت عمل العمود المرفقى .
2- ترس توقيت عمل عمود الكامات .
3- ترس إدارة المولد(الدينامو) .
4- علامات التوقيت .





 




عمود كامات يعمل بسلسلة (كاتينة)

1- ترس توقيت عمل العمود المرفقى .
2- ترس توقيت عمل عمود الكامات .
3- ترس إدارة المولد (الدينامو) .
4- علامات التوقيت .
5- سلسلة (كاتينة) .

 

ومن هنا نرى أنه لكى يعمل المحرك لابد من وجود: 
(أ)خليط من الهواء والبنزين: وتقوم به مجموعة البنزين. 
(ب)شرارة كهربية تعمل على اشعال الخليط: وتقوم به مجموعة الاشعال. اما محركات الديزل فان السولار يشتعل تلقائيا بدون شرارة كهربية. ولذلك فانه يجب أن تعرف بصورة مبسطة كلا من مجموعة البنزين ومجموعة الاشتعال: 
 




مجموعة البنزين
 

وتتكون من:-







 


1-خزان البنزين (التنك) ويوجد فى طرف السيارة بعيدا عن المحرك ليكون بعيدا عن أسباب الحريق.. وهو مصنوع من الصلب، ويسع فى المتوسط حوإلى 40لتراً.
 







2-مضخة البنزين وهى تعمل على سحب البنزين من الخزان ودفعه إلى المغذى. 










 3-المغذى يعمل على تحضير خليط من الهواء وبخار البنزين بالنسبة المطلوبة، ويدفع ذلك المخلوط إلى مجمع الشحن. 
















 1- صمام السحب .
2- ماسورة السحب .
3- ماسورة الإمداد بالوقود .
4- فوهة السرعة البطيئة .
5- إبرة العوامة .
6- عوامة .
7- غرفة العوامة .
8- المنفث الرئيسى .
9- أنبوب فنتورى .
10- صمام إختناق .


ويعمل المغذى أساساً على النحو التالى : 
 فى شوط السحب يسحب المحرك الهواء الخارجى ليمر فى مدخل المغذى فتزداد سرعته عند موضع الإختناق الموجود به . وإذا ثقبت فتحة صغيرة فى منطقة هذا الإختناق لتتصل بالوقود , فأنه يمكن سحب الوقود عن طريقها فى الوقت الذى يمر فيه الهواء ليختلط به مكوناً قطرات مذراة دقيقة الحجم ,أى مكوناً خليط الوقود والهواء المطلوب . ويمكن التحكم عادة فى هذا الخليط الوارد للمحرك وبالتالى كمية الوقود , عن طريق صمام إختناق (مخنق) مركب فى مدخل السحب بالمغذى فى موضع بينه وبين المحرك .




 الجزء الضيق الموجود فى مدخل المغذى عرف باسم أمبوبة فنتورى (9) , وتعرف فتحة مرور الوقود باسم المنفث (8) . ويصل هذا المنفث بوعاء تخزيين يطلق عليه اسم غرفة العوامة (7) وتحتوى على عوامة (6) تعمل على الإحتفاظ بالوقود فى مستوى ثابت (حتى لا يفيض من المنفث) .  
 وعندما يصل مستوى الوقود إلى أقصى حد له تقوم العوامة بإغلاق فتحة الدخول المتصلة بخزان (الوقود) أو بمضخة الوقود , وذلك بواسطة الصمام الأبرى (5) .

 ويوضح الشكل التالى تكوين مجموعة الفوهة (الفونية) :
 






1- المنفث الرئيسى .
2- حامل المنفث .
3- غطاء المنفث .
4- فتحات .
5- فتحات متصلة بالهواء الخارجى .

 مجموعة الفوهة (الفونية)
​  وتحتوى الفوهة (الفونية) على جميع الأجزاء التى تتحكم فى تكوين الخليط . فهى تحتوى فى قاعها على المنفث الأنبوبى الرئيسى (1) المركب فى الحامل (2) والمثبت بالغطاء(3) وعن طريق الفتحات (4) يتصل المنفث الرئيسى بغلاف الوقود الموجود بينه وبين حامل المنفث , ومن ثم فإن مستوى الوقود به يتساوى بمستوى الوقود فى كل من المنفث وغرفة العوامة . وهناك فراغ آخر بين الحامل (2) وبين الغطاء(3) , وهو متصل بالهواء الخارجى عن طريق الفتحات (5) . وعند التعجيل , أى عند فتح صمام الإختناق (المخنق) يسحب الوقود بسرعة من الغلاف , كما يسحب الهواء الإضافى عن طريق المخنق ماراً بالفتحات (5) , ويمكن التحكم فى كمية الهواء الإضافى بواسطة المنفث المتعدد الفتحات (4) أو المنفث ذوات الشقوق الطولية .

 ويمكن المحافظة على ثبات نسبة خلط الوقود بالهواء فى مدى واسع من سرعات المحرك وحمله بالإستعانة بهذه المجموعة , مع الاختيار المناسب لفتحات المنفث . وحتى يوفى المغذى بجميع المتطلبات يجب تزويده ببعض العناصر التكميلية , وفى مقدمتها العناصر المتعلقة ببدء حركة المحرك , والحصول على بعض سرعات التباطؤ المحددة , والأداء الجيد عند التعجيل . وفيما يلى شرح لبعض هذه العناصر :
صمام الخنق : ويوضع فى مدخل الهواء أمام المنفث الرئيسى وهو يغلق عند بدء حركة المحرك إذا كان بارداً , وحينئذ يؤثر الضغط الكلى للسحب تقريباً على فوهة (فونية) الوقود فيتم الحصول على الوقود الزائد .

 والمغذى المشروح هنا والذى يعمل بطريقة السحب لأسفل , يعتبر مثالاً من أمثلة التصميمات الهندسية العديدة المبتكرة فى مجال الصناعة .وتعمل جميع هذه المغذيات بنظرية واحدة بصرف النظر عن الإختلافات التى قد تحدث فى تصميماتها وخصائصها لتتماشى مع خصائص كل طراز من المحركات وظروف تشغيله .

 وقد زودت المحركات حديثاً بمغذيات بها وسائل إضافية للتحكم الأوتوماتيكى فى بدء حركة المحرك وهو بارد . فبالإستعانة بإحدى الوحدات الحساسة للحرارة (الثنائية المعدن) يمكن ضبط وسيلة بدء الحركة على البارد أوتوماتيكياً على درجة حرارة تشغل المحرك . وبازدياد سخونة المحرك تنفصل وسيلة التحكم هذه من طلقاء نفسها . وهكذا يمكن الإستغناء عن وسائل التحكم اليدوية التى يستخدمها السائق لبدء الحركة على البارد , ومن ثم يمكن التقليل من إحتمالات حدوث البلى .

 وإذا لم يتم تشغيل المحرك بالطريقة الصحيحة – وخاصة إذا ترك الصمام الخانق مفتوحاً فترة طويلة بعد بدء دوران المحرك – فقد يفيض المحرك بالوقود إلى درجة يصبح فيها غير قابل للإشتعال , مما يؤدى إلى مسح طبقة الزيت الرقيقة الموجودة على جدران الأسطوانات , وبالتالى إلى الإتلاف الشديد للمحرك .

 ووسائل بدء الحركة فى المحركات الحديثة عبارة عن مغذيات ثانوية صغيرة توجد ضمن المغذيات الرئيسة , وتزود بفوهات للوقود وممنافث للهواء . ويجرى تشغيل هذه المغذيات الثانوية أو إبطالها إما بواسطة صمام منزلق دوار أو بواسطة صمام بدء حركة يمكن تحريكه عن طريق كبل (شداد) . وفى هذه الحالة يختلط الوقود الوارد من الفوهة (الفونيا) بالهواء الوارد من المنفث ليتكون منهما خليط الهواء والوقود المطلوب . وعندما تكون وسيلة بدء الحركة فى وضع تشغيل , ويكون صمام الإختناق (مخنق) نغلقاً , فحينئذ يسحب المحرك خليط بدء الحركة الإضافى عن طريق قناة التغذية التى تصب فى مدخل المغذى وراء المخنق , وعندما يسخن المحرك قليلاً توقف وسيلة بدء الحركة عن العمل نظراص لعدم الحاجة إلى الخليط الإضافى بعد ذلك .

 ومن الخطأ تسخين المحرك إلى أنسب حرارة لتشغيله – وهى 70 درجة م تقريباً – عندما تكون السيارة ساكنة , إذ أن هذا يضر به اكثر مما لو أنه حمل عن طريق بدء تسيير السيارة بعد مضى حوالى دقيقتين من تشغيلها وهى ساكنة . ولذلك يجب قيادة السيارة بعناية بدون زيادة حمل المحرك على الحمل المقرر نظراً لأن المحرك يصل إلى درجة السخونة المطلوبة بسرعة أكبر عندما يكون حمله متوسطاً . وينبغى على أية حال , مراعاة أن الزيت – إذا ظل بارداً , وكانت لزوجته مرتفعة – فأنه حينئذ لا يمكن الوصول إلى المحامل (كراسى التحميل) فى الوقت المناسب , وخاصة فى الأجواء الشديدة البرودة (الصقيع).

ويتطلب التشغيل عند سرعة التباطؤ كذلك خليطاً غنياً من الوقود والهواء . نظراً لتكثيف الكثير من الوقود فى مجمع السحب – نتيجة لسرعة الهواء المنخفضة – بالرغم من أن الإنخفاض الكبير فى الضغط يزيد من سرعة تبخر الوقود . وتوجد فتحة الإمداد بخليط التباطؤ دائماً خلف الشق(البصيص) الضيق الذى يظل مفتوحاً بالرغم من قفل صمام الإختناق . والذى يهيئ أفضل ظروف للسحب نتيجة لسرعة الهواء العالية خلاله .
 ويتم ضبط كمية الوقود عن طريق فوهة التشغيل البطئ التى تغذى بالوقود إما مباشرة من غرفة العوامة , أو من الفراغ الموجود وراء المنفث الرئيسى . ويجرى ضبط الكمية الصحيحة لخليط الوقود والهواء اللازم للتشغيل بسرعة التباطؤ المنخفضة بواسطة مسمار وقود التباطؤ المقلوظ .
 ولضبط دورة التباطؤ ينبغى ضبط مسمار التحديد الموجود بصمام الإختناق بحيث يدور المحرك عند تشغيله بدون حمل (أى والسيارة ساكنة ) , ثم يضبط مسمار وقود التباطؤ بحيث يدور المحرك بشكل متزن . وبعد ذلك يلف مسمار التحديد حتى يصبح دوران المحرك سلساً عند خفض سرعته .
 وإذا لم يكن تشغيل المحرك عند سرعة التباطؤ مرضياً بالرغم من إجراء عملية الضبط , فحينئذ ينبغى مراجعة دورة الإشعال أو فحص مجموعة السحب للكشف عن وجود أى هواء إضافى متسرب إليه .

 وفى بعض الأحيان يكون مستوى الوقود فى المنفث أعلى أو أقل من اللازم , ولمراجعة المستوى الصحيح للوقود تفرغ غرفة العوامة , ويفك أنبوب فنتورى بحيث يمكن الوصول بسهولة إلى المنفث . وبعد تنظيف المنفث والغرفة كلية يتم الملء بوقود جديد , وحينئذ يمكن قياس مستوى الوقود فى المنفث من أعلى بسهولة .
ولضبط إرتفاع مستوى الوقود يفك صمام العوامة , وتوضع تحته وردة ذات تخانة مناسبة .
ويجب تنظيف المنفث بتيار هوائى , ويحظر استخدام الفرشاة أو الشعر إلا فى الحالات الضرورة . وينظف المنفث إذا أجريت له أى عملية توسيع (برغلة) باستخدام موسع ثقوب (برغل ) أو إبرة .



 4-مجمع الشحن وهو يستقبل خليط الهواء والبنزين ويقوم بتوزيعه على اسطوانات المحرك. 






 5-مرشح الهواء ويقوم بترشيح الهواء قبل دخوله المغذى من الشوائب والأتربة، وهو عبارة عن علبة اسطوانية مفرغة تعرف باسم (العمة). ​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة الاشعال​ 


محركات الديزل لاتحتاج إلى مجموعة إشعال وذلك لأن السولار يشتعل ذاتيا نتيجة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى نهاية شوط الضغط عن درجة حرارة اشتعال السولار الذاتى والتى عندها يشتعل السولار تلقائيا. أما بالنسبة للبنزين فإن درجة الحرارة هذه لاتصل إلى درجة حرارة اشتعاله ذاتيا.. لذلك نجد أن لمحرك البنزين مجموعة إشعال تطلق شرارات كهربية متتالية فى كل اسطوانة عند نهاية شوط الضغط.​ 


وتتكون مجموعة الاشعال من:-




​ 
1-مفتاح الاشعال (مفتاح الكونتاكت)
وهو نفسه مفتاح مبدئ الادارة.. وله أربعة أوضاع: 
(أ)وضع الفصل: وفيه تفصل البطارية عن جميع الأحمال الكهربية للسيارة عدا آلة التنبيه ولمبات الإنارة الداخلية للسيارة. 
(ب)وضع الإنارة: وفيه يمكن توصيل التيار الكهربى لجميع لمبات السيارة. 
(ج)وضع التوصيل: فيه توصل كل الأحمال بالتيار الكهربى عدا المارش. 
(د)وضع تشغيل المبدئ: وفيه يمكن تشغيل المبدئ بالاضافة إلى ما يؤديه وضع التوصيل.


​ 

2-ملف الاشعال:
لما كان جهد بطارية السيارة يترواح بين (6-12فولت).. والشرارة الكهربية يحتاج انطلاقها إلى جهد عال جدا.. فان ملف الاشعال يقوم برفع جهد البطارية إلى حوإلى 20,000فولت لأداء هذه المهمة ويتكون هذا الملف من: الملف الابتدائى وعدد لفاته صغير والملف الثانوى وعدد لفاته كبير جدا. ​ 

3-الموزع (اسبيراتير):-
يقوم بتوزيع التيار الكهربائى ذى الجهد العإلى الناشئ فى ملف الاشعال على شمعات الشرر فى التوقيت المطلوب. ​ 

4-شمعات الشرر(البوجيهات)




















شمعة الشرر عبارة عن غلاف معدنى بنتهى من أسفل بالقطب السالب (الأرضى) الذى يتصل بالشاسية وداخل هذا الغلاف المعدنى عازل من البورسلين يخترقه القطب الموجب للشمعة.. الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين تتراوح ما بين 6, مم، 8, مم. فى هذه الفجوة الهوائية تنطلق الشرارة الكهربائية. وفى حالة عدم انتظام الاشعال فى اسطوانة أو أكثر يجب الكشف على شمعات الشرر، فتنظف اقطابها بفرشاه من السلك مبللة بالبنزين، ويجب التأكد من ضبط الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين وفقا للتعليمات الواردة بالاستخدام.. ويلزم الكشف عن هذه البوجيهات كل حوإلى 5000*كم.

**ولإشعال خليط الوقود والهواء المسحوب , والمنضغط داخل المحرك , يلزم توليد شرارة ذات جهد عالى بين قطبى (إلكترودى) شمعة الشرر (البوجيه) . * 
*وتنقسم أجهزة الإشعال المستخدمة لإحداث هذا الشرر إلى قسمين :* 
*أجهزة إشعال بمغنيط – وأجهزة إشعال ببطارية , وكلاهما يعتمد على توليد تيار كهربى لإحداث الشرارة . ويستمد هذا التيار من المصدر الكهربائى المركب فعلاً بالسيارة .*
* ويعمل جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس فى التصميمات الحديثة بعضو إنتاج (بوبينة) ومغناطيس دوار , نظراً لما سببته قطع التلامس المنزلقة من أعطال فى التصميمات القديمة .*
* 


*

* رسم تخطيطى لدورة إشعال بمغنطيس*

*1- ملف ابتدائى .*
*2- ملف ثانوى .*
*3- مغناطيس دائم .*
*4- موزع .*
*5- مكثف (كوندنسر) .*
*6- قاطع تلامس .*
*7- مفتاح .*
*8- شمعات الشرر (البوجيهات) .*


* وقد أمكن جمع مكونات جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس كلها فى وحدة واحدة قائمة بذاتها – وهى تشمل قاطع التلامس (6) , والمكثف (5) , والمفتاح (4) , والمغناطيس الدائم (3) , والملف الإبتدائى (1) , والملف الثانوى (2) , والموزع (4) الذى لا يلزم إلا للمحركات المتعددة الأسطوانات فقط .*
* وإذا كان جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس متحداً مع المولد (الدينامو) فى وحدة واحدة , فيطلق على هذه الوحدة حينئذ اسم المولد المغنطيس .*

* وفى جهاز الإشعال ببطارية يتم الإمداد بتيار الإشعال عن طريق بطارية إختزانية ومولد (دينامو) . ويتكون هذا الجهاز من :*
* 
*
*


*

* دورة إشعال ببطارية* 
* 
*
*
*
*1- بطارية إختزانية .*
*2- مفتاح إشعال (كونتاكت) .*
*3- مصهر .*
*4- ملف إشعال (بوبينة) .*
*5- الموزع (الاسبراتير) .*
*6- كبلات توصيل بشمعات الشرر .*
*7- شمعات شرر (البوجيهات) *
*8- الأسطوانات .*
*  
*

* يقوم قاطع التلامس بقطع الدائرة الكهربية الإبتدائية عند نقطة الإشتعال , فيتولد – بطريق الحث – تيار كهربائى عالى الجهد فى اللفائف الثانوية لملف الإشعال , مسبباً إنبعاث شرارة فى الثغرة (الفتحة ) الموجودة بين قطبى شمعة الشرر (البوجيه) . ويعمل المكثف – الموصل على التوازى بقاطع التلامس – على التقليل إلى أقل حد ممكن من حدوث القوس الكهربى الذى يسبب تآكل نقط التلامس (الإبلاتين) وإتلافها . كما يعمل المكثف على تقوية الشرارة , نظراً لأنه يعيد التيار الكهربى الذى يمتصه إلى الدائرة الإبتدائية بعد قطع التلامس , وبالإستفادة من هاتين السمتين بالمكثف يمكن إنجاز عملية الوصل والقطع فى أقل فترة زمنية ممكنة . ولا يمكن الحصول على شرارة مناسبة للإشعال بدون وجود مكثف , أو بوجود مكثف معيب .*
*

*
* الفكرة الأساسية فى عمل الموزع (الاسبراتير )*
*
*
*



*
*
*

*1- كامة القطع . 1- غطاء الموزع 2- كبلات موصلة بشمعات الشرر*
*2- ذراع التلامس . 3- العضو الدوار بالموزع . 4- نقطة التلامس .*
*3- محور (بنز) ارتكاز لذراع التلامس . 5- قاطع التلامس . 6- مكثف (كوندنسر) .*
* 7- كامة القطع .*

* 
*
* ونظراُ لأن المحركات يمكن إنتاجها بأربع أو ست أو ثمانى أسطوانات , لذلك يصمم الموزع بغطاء يركب فى أعلى مجموعة العضو الدوار (فوق مبيت قاطع التلامس مباشرة) .*
* ويستند العضو الدوار على كامة قاطع التلامس . ووفقاً لعدد الأسطوانات بالمحرك يزود غطاء الموزع بأربع أو ست أو ثمان قطع تلامس معدنية متفرقة على محيطه من الداخل . ويقوم الغطاء بتغطية مبيت قاطع التلامس .*
* وعند رفع ذراع التلامس (الريشة) يسرى التيار الكهربائى العالى الجهد من نقطة التلامس بملف الإشعال إلى الفرشاه الكربونية الموجودة فى منصف غطاء الموزع , والتى تتلامس مع العضو الدوار تلامساً إنزلاقياً . ونظراً لأن العضو الدوار يتتبع فى حركته كامة قاطع التلامس . فأنه يوزع شرارة الإشعال – عن طريق قطعة التلامس المغذية به – على القطع الموجودة بغطاء الموزع حسب ترتيب الإشعال بالمحرك .*
* وينبغى توضيح ترتيب الإشعال عموماً على رأس الأسطوانة (وش السلندر) , أو غطاء الصمامات , حتى يمكن تفادى الإخلال بترتيب كباسات الإشعال – وخاصة عند إستبدال شمعات الشرر (البوجيهات) .  *
* ويمكن إكتشاف الخطأ فى وضع كبل الإشعال فى الترتيب السليم بحدوث الإشتعال الخلفى (العطس) فى كل من مخرج العادم والمغذى , كما أن المحرك يخفق فى هذه الحالة فى إعطاء القدرة الكافية والأداء الجيد . *

* ولاختبار الموزع يدار المحرك حتى تتلامس نقتطا إتصال (تلامس) , ثم ينزع طرف الكبل الرئيسى من غطاء الموزع ويقرب من الطرف الأرضى حتى تصبح المسافة بينهما 8مم (5/16 بوصة) وعند قطع التلامس حينئذ ينبغى أن تنبعث (تقفز) شرارة قوية .*
* ولاختبار العضو الدوار يقرب الكبل من القطعة المعدنية , ثم تبعد نقطة التلامس بواسطة مفك . فإذا قفزت شرارة كهربائية إلى العضو الدوار حينئذ , دل ذلك على أن عزله الأرضى غير سليم . وإذا لم يكن هذا العزل معيباً فمعنى ذلك وجود عطل فى ملف الإشعال (البوبينة) أو المكثف .*
* أما إذا قفزت الشرارة بدون أن تظهر عند قطب شمعة الشرر , فإن ذلك معناه وجود عيب فى كبلات الموزع أو شمعات الشرر . ومع ذلك فقد يكون العيب فى غطاء الموزع أيضاً , حيث يتسبب وجود الشروخ به – التى لا ترى بالعين المجردة بسهولة فى معظم الأحيان – فى تسرب التيار الكهربى العالى الجهد إلى الطرف الأرضى . ولذلك ينبغى عدم قذف الغطاء فى أى مكان أو إتلافة بالدق عليه (بمطرقة مثلاً).  *
* وكلما زادت سرعة المحرك كلما زادت الحاجة إلى تقديم الإشعال (الشرارة) نظراً لما يتطلبه خليط الوقود والهواء المنضغط من وقت محدد لإتمام إحتراقه .  *
* ونظراً لأن أفضل أداء للمحرك يمكن تحقيقة إذا أثر ضغط الغازات المحترقة المتمددة على الكباس بعد النقطة الميتة العليا مباشرة , لذلك يجب تقديم نقطة الإشعال أو تأخيرها قليلاً حسب سرعة المحرك , بحيث تكون أقرب ما يمكن إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , وذلك لكفالة التشغيل السلس عند سرعات المحرك المنخفضة , ومنع حدوث الفرقعة المرتدة (الإشعال الخلفى) عند بدء حركة المحرك .*


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* ولإشعال خليط الوقود والهواء المسحوب , والمنضغط داخل المحرك , يلزم توليد شرارة ذات جهد عالى بين قطبى (إلكترودى) شمعة الشرر (البوجيه) . * 
* وتنقسم أجهزة الإشعال المستخدمة لإحداث هذا الشرر إلى قسمين :* 
*أجهزة إشعال بمغنيط – وأجهزة إشعال ببطارية , وكلاهما يعتمد على توليد تيار كهربى لإحداث الشرارة . ويستمد هذا التيار من المصدر الكهربائى المركب فعلاً بالسيارة .*
* ويعمل جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس فى التصميمات الحديثة بعضو إنتاج (بوبينة) ومغناطيس دوار , نظراً لما سببته قطع التلامس المنزلقة من أعطال فى التصميمات القديمة .*
* 


*

*  رسم تخطيطى لدورة إشعال بمغنطيس*

*1- ملف ابتدائى .*
*2- ملف ثانوى .*
*3- مغناطيس دائم .*
*4- موزع .*
*5- مكثف (كوندنسر) .*
*6- قاطع تلامس .*
*7- مفتاح .*
*8- شمعات الشرر (البوجيهات) .*


* وقد أمكن جمع مكونات جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس كلها فى وحدة واحدة قائمة بذاتها – وهى تشمل قاطع التلامس (6) , والمكثف (5) , والمفتاح (4) , والمغناطيس الدائم (3) , والملف الإبتدائى (1) , والملف الثانوى (2) , والموزع (4) الذى لا يلزم إلا للمحركات المتعددة الأسطوانات فقط .*
* وإذا كان جهاز الإشعال بمغنطيس متحداً مع المولد (الدينامو) فى وحدة واحدة , فيطلق على هذه الوحدة حينئذ اسم المولد المغنطيس .*

* وفى جهاز الإشعال ببطارية يتم الإمداد بتيار الإشعال عن طريق بطارية إختزانية ومولد (دينامو) . ويتكون هذا الجهاز من : *
* 
*
*


*

*  دورة إشعال ببطارية* 
* 
*
*
*
*1- بطارية إختزانية .*
*2- مفتاح إشعال (كونتاكت) .*
*3- مصهر .*
*4- ملف إشعال (بوبينة) .*
*5- الموزع (الاسبراتير) .*
*6- كبلات توصيل بشمعات الشرر .*
*7- شمعات شرر (البوجيهات) *
*8- الأسطوانات .*
*   
*

* يقوم قاطع التلامس بقطع الدائرة الكهربية الإبتدائية عند نقطة الإشتعال , فيتولد – بطريق الحث – تيار كهربائى عالى الجهد فى اللفائف الثانوية لملف الإشعال , مسبباً إنبعاث شرارة فى الثغرة (الفتحة ) الموجودة بين قطبى شمعة الشرر (البوجيه) . ويعمل المكثف – الموصل على التوازى بقاطع التلامس – على التقليل إلى أقل حد ممكن من حدوث القوس الكهربى الذى يسبب تآكل نقط التلامس (الإبلاتين) وإتلافها . كما يعمل المكثف على تقوية الشرارة , نظراً لأنه يعيد التيار الكهربى الذى يمتصه إلى الدائرة الإبتدائية بعد قطع التلامس , وبالإستفادة من هاتين السمتين بالمكثف يمكن إنجاز عملية الوصل والقطع فى أقل فترة زمنية ممكنة . ولا يمكن الحصول على شرارة مناسبة للإشعال بدون وجود مكثف , أو بوجود مكثف معيب .*
* 

 http://elwarsha.net/MECH/images/distibutor2.GIF*
* الفكرة الأساسية فى عمل الموزع (الاسبراتير )*
*
*
*



*
*
*

*1- كامة القطع . 1- غطاء الموزع 2- كبلات موصلة بشمعات الشرر*
*2- ذراع التلامس . 3- العضو الدوار بالموزع . 4- نقطة التلامس .*
*3- محور (بنز) ارتكاز لذراع التلامس . 5- قاطع التلامس . 6- مكثف (كوندنسر) .*
* 7- كامة القطع .*

* 
*
* ونظراُ لأن المحركات يمكن إنتاجها بأربع أو ست أو ثمانى أسطوانات , لذلك يصمم الموزع بغطاء يركب فى أعلى مجموعة العضو الدوار (فوق مبيت قاطع التلامس مباشرة) .*
* ويستند العضو الدوار على كامة قاطع التلامس . ووفقاً لعدد الأسطوانات بالمحرك يزود غطاء الموزع بأربع أو ست أو ثمان قطع تلامس معدنية متفرقة على محيطه من الداخل . ويقوم الغطاء بتغطية مبيت قاطع التلامس .*
* وعند رفع ذراع التلامس (الريشة) يسرى التيار الكهربائى العالى الجهد من نقطة التلامس بملف الإشعال إلى الفرشاه الكربونية الموجودة فى منصف غطاء الموزع , والتى تتلامس مع العضو الدوار تلامساً إنزلاقياً . ونظراً لأن العضو الدوار يتتبع فى حركته كامة قاطع التلامس . فأنه يوزع شرارة الإشعال – عن طريق قطعة التلامس المغذية به – على القطع الموجودة بغطاء الموزع حسب ترتيب الإشعال بالمحرك .*
* وينبغى توضيح ترتيب الإشعال عموماً على رأس الأسطوانة (وش السلندر) , أو غطاء الصمامات , حتى يمكن تفادى الإخلال بترتيب كباسات الإشعال – وخاصة عند إستبدال شمعات الشرر (البوجيهات) .  *
* ويمكن إكتشاف الخطأ فى وضع كبل الإشعال فى الترتيب السليم بحدوث الإشتعال الخلفى (العطس) فى كل من مخرج العادم والمغذى , كما أن المحرك يخفق فى هذه الحالة فى  إعطاء القدرة الكافية والأداء الجيد . *

* ولاختبار الموزع يدار المحرك حتى تتلامس نقتطا إتصال (تلامس) , ثم ينزع طرف الكبل الرئيسى من غطاء الموزع ويقرب من الطرف الأرضى حتى تصبح المسافة بينهما 8مم (5/16 بوصة) وعند قطع التلامس حينئذ ينبغى أن تنبعث (تقفز) شرارة قوية .*
* ولاختبار العضو الدوار يقرب الكبل من القطعة المعدنية , ثم تبعد نقطة التلامس بواسطة مفك . فإذا قفزت شرارة كهربائية إلى العضو الدوار حينئذ , دل ذلك على أن عزله الأرضى غير سليم . وإذا لم يكن هذا العزل معيباً فمعنى ذلك وجود عطل فى ملف الإشعال (البوبينة) أو المكثف .*
* أما إذا قفزت الشرارة بدون أن تظهر عند قطب شمعة الشرر , فإن ذلك معناه وجود عيب فى كبلات الموزع أو شمعات الشرر . ومع ذلك فقد يكون العيب فى غطاء الموزع أيضاً , حيث يتسبب وجود الشروخ به – التى لا ترى بالعين المجردة بسهولة فى معظم الأحيان – فى تسرب التيار الكهربى العالى الجهد إلى الطرف الأرضى . ولذلك ينبغى عدم قذف الغطاء فى أى مكان أو إتلافة بالدق عليه (بمطرقة مثلاً).  *
* وكلما زادت سرعة المحرك كلما زادت الحاجة إلى تقديم الإشعال (الشرارة) نظراً لما يتطلبه خليط الوقود والهواء المنضغط من وقت محدد لإتمام إحتراقه .  *
* ونظراً لأن أفضل أداء للمحرك يمكن تحقيقة إذا أثر ضغط الغازات المحترقة المتمددة على الكباس بعد النقطة الميتة العليا مباشرة , لذلك يجب تقديم نقطة الإشعال أو تأخيرها قليلاً حسب سرعة المحرك , بحيث تكون أقرب ما يمكن إلى النقطة الميتة العليا , وذلك لكفالة التشغيل السلس عند سرعات المحرك المنخفضة , ومنع حدوث الفرقعة المرتدة (الإشعال الخلفى) عند بدء حركة المحرك .*

* وهناك طريقتين للتحكم فى إشعال المحركات الكبيرة :*

* 1- بتقديم الشرارة بالطرد المركزى : *

*1- عمود الموزع .*
*2- آلية تقديم الإشارة .*
*3- قاطع التلامس .*
*4- غطاء الموزع .*
*5- كامة القطع .*
*6- مكثف (كوندنسر).*
* 
*


*



*


*  الموزع وبه قاطع التلامس وجهاز تقديم الشرارة بطريقة الطرد المركزى*

* وتؤدى إدارة قرص القاطع أو الموزع فى إتجاه دوران الكامة إلى تأخير الإشعال , أما إدراته فى الإتجاه العكسى فتؤدى إلى تقديمه . وفى حالة تقديم الشرارة بطريقة الطرد المركزى لا تكون كامة قاطع التلامس مثبتة بعمود الموزع , بل تكون مرتكزة عليه بحيث يمكنها الدوران حوله والإحتفاظ بوضعها بواسطة ثقلين طاردين مركزيين محملين بيايين . وعند زيادة سرعة المحرك يتباعد الثقلان إلى الخارج نتيجة القوة الطاردة المركزية فيديران كامة قاطع التلامس فى إتجاه دوران العمود .*
* أما إذا انخفضت السرعة فيرتد الثقلان بواسطة اليايين وتتحرك الكامة مرة أخرى لتعود إلى موضعها الأصلى . *

* 2- بالتفريغ (الطريقة البنيوماتية) :*

* 


*

*1- وصلة المغذى .*
*2- خط الضغط المنخفض .*
*3- رق .*
*4- ياى ضاغط .*
*قرص قاطع تلامس .*

*
* * التحكم فى الإشعال بطريقة التفريغ يتم عن طريق المغذى نفسه , فهناك ماسورة تصل بين أمبوب فينتورى بالمغذى وبين رق الضبط , وتنقل حركة السحب التى تعتمد شدتها على سرعة الهواء المسحوب . وتتوقف هذه السرعة بدورها على سرعة المحرك وإتساع فتحة صمام الإختناق . وبهذه الكيفية يتحرك الرق وتنتقل حركته إلى قرص قاعدة التلامس عن طريق ذراع ( رافعة ) فى الإتجاه الذى يسبب تقديم الإشتعال . ويعود الرق إلى وضعه الأصلى بواسطة الياى .*
* وقد تبين فى حالات كثيرة أن الإستعانة بمنظم طار مركزى لها أثر كبير على تحسين التحكم فى التوقيت المضبوط للإشعال .*

* وتتطلب بعض الأعتبارات الخاصة ضرورة التأكد من الجودة التامة لجميع كبلات جهاز الإشعال ووصلاتها , أى التأكد من عدم تقصفها أو وجود عيوب بعوازلها – وخاصة كبلات الجهد العالى بشمعات الشرر وملف الإشعال , ويجب أن تكون مواضع وصل الكبلات جيدة التلامس . كما يجب وقاية جهاز الإشعال من الرطوبة والبلل .* 

* و تشحيم مواضع أعمدة الموزعات بشحم- نقطة أنصهاره عالية (150-180 درجة م) - مع الكشف عليها كل2000 كم .*
*  ويبلل لباد تزييت كامة الإشعال بنقطتين أو ثلاث نقط من زيت الموتورات , أو يكسى بشحم ( نقطة أنصهاره عاليه ) كلما أجرى تغيير للزيت .* 

* وإذا لم يكن الموزع مزوداً بلباد عند كامة الإشعال , فحينئذ تملء المجارى – الموجودة بذراع التلامس عند قطعة الحك المصنوعة من الفبر – بشحم نقطة أنصهاره عاليه .*
*  وعند تركيب أطراف تلامس (أبلاتين ) جديدة ينبغى وضع قطرة واحدة من الزيت فى محور (بنز) إرتكاز ذراع التلامس (الريشة) .* 
* ونظراً لتعرض القطعة الفبر للتآكل بالإحتكاك فى أثناء التشغيل , فإن الثغرة (الفتحة ) الموجودة بين طرفى التلامس تاخذ فى التناقص بمرور الوقت . لذلك ينبغى مراجعة هذه الثغرة بصفة دورية وضبطها بقدر الخلوص المحدد لها , وهو 0.4 مم – 0.5 مم , عندما يكون ذراع التلامس (الريشة) مرفوعاً بالكامل , ويجب ان يكون سطحا التلامس نظيفين تماماً وخاليين من الزيت .  *
* وإذا حدث بهما نقر (تآكل) , أو إتساخ , أو إحتراق , فيجب تنظيفها باستخدام مبرد خاص ناعم (يحذر استخدام حجر التجليخ) . ويجب ضبط الخلوص بين طرفى التلامس عندما يكون قاطع التلامس مفتوحاً وفقاً للمواصفات المدونة فى كتيب تعليمات التشغيل المسلم مع السيارة .*
* وينبغى المحافظة على نظافة أغطية الموزعات من الداخل والخارج . فبعد التشغيل لفترة طويلة يترسب تراب كربونى دقيق على غطاء الموزع من الداخل وعلى سطح العضو الدوار , نتيجة للتآكل الحادث فى الفرشاة الكربونية الموجودة فى المنتصف . وكذلك يجب إزالة هذا التراب الكربونى بصفة دورية , وإلا تفرق شرر الإشعال داخل غطاء الموزع , ولا يتطلب ملف الإشعال أى عناية خاصة به .*

* وتقوم شمعة الشرر بالإمداد بتيار الإشعال الكهربائى العال الجهد داخل فراغ الإحتراق بأسطوانة المحرك . وبدء إحراق خليط الوقود والهواء عن طريق الشرارة المنبعثة بين قطبيها .*
* 

*

*



*
*  شمعة الشرر (البوجيه)*
*
*
*1- موضع إتصال الكبل .*
*2- القطب (الإلكترود) المتوسط .*
*3- عازل خزفى (سيراميكى) .*
*4- القطب الأرضى .*
* 
*

* ولتفهم الإجهادات التى تواجهها شمعة الشرر فى أثناء عملها , فمن الضرورى معرفة أن درجة حرارة الغازات داخل المحرك الرباعى الأشواط ترتفع بعد الإنتقال إلى 2000-3000درجة م (حسب نسبة الإنضغاط وسرعة المحرك) فى حين يرتفع الضغط إلى 40 – 50 ضغط جوى (568 – 710 رطل – بوصة مربعة ) . وبدخول الغاز الجديد تنخفض هذه الأرقام إلى 60- 150 درجة م , 0.9 ضغط جوى (حوالى 13 رطل – بوصة مربعة ) . ولذلك فإن تمدد مكونات شمعة الشرر نتيجة للتسخين لا يمثل خطورة على عدم إنفاذية شمعة الشرر للغاز فحسب , بل ويشكل خطورة كذلك على العازل الخزفى (السيراميكى) , ومن ثم فإن هذا العازل يتحتم عليه أن يوفى بأقصى المتطلبات . ففى درجة حرارة الإحمرار يجب أن يصمد طرفى العازل للتغير المفاجئ والحاد فى درجة الحرارة من 60 – 3000 درجة م , فى حين يكون الجزء العلوى من شمعة الشرر فى الوقت نفسه معرضاً لتيار الهواء البارد . ولذلك لا تحدث الفروق فى درجة الحرارة بين طرف العازل وبين جزئه العلوى فحسب , بل وتحدث كذلك بين محيط العازل الخارجى وبين سطحه الداخلى , مما يتطلب توافر إتزان حرارى عالى .*

* ونظراً لتنوع محركات السيارات وإختلافها عن بعضها البعض من حيث الحمل وطريقة التشغيل , ونسبة الإنضغاط والسرعة وظروف التبريد وضبط المغذى والوقود – لذلك فأنه يتعذر إنتاج شمعة شرر (بوجيه ) قياسية تصلح لكل المحركات . وقد توصل منتجو المحركات والسيارات - بعد إجراء تجارب واسعة النطاق , وبمعاونة منتجى شمعات الشرر – إلى إختيار شمعة الشرر التى تتميز بأفضل خواص حرارية تتناسب مع ظروف التشغيل الخاصة .*
* وفى ظروف التشغيل العادية ينبغى أن توفى شمعة الشرر – المنتقاه بعناية – بما تتطلبه درجة الحرارة المحددة . وأى زيادة على هذه الدرجة تتسبب فى إحداث إشعالات سطحية (موضوعية) وهجية – أى أن خليط الوقود والهواء لا يشتعل حينئذ بواسطة الشرارة , وإنما يشتعل قبل نقطة الإشعال الصحيحة نتيجة لوجود بعض المواضع الزائدة السخونة . ويتطلب الأمر - من ناحية أخرى – تسخين شمعة الشرر إلى درجة كبيرة تكفى لحرق أى قطرة من الزيت قد تعلق بطرفها , وبذلك يتم تنظيفها ذاتياً .  *
* ومن ثم فإنه يجب تسخين شمعة الشرر حتى تصل إلى درجة الحرارة التى تعرف بدرجة حرارة التنظيف الذاتى .  *
*وبالتالى يصبح نطاق درجات حرارة شمعة الشرر محدوداً بدرجة حرارة الإشعالات الموضوعية الوهجية التى تقدر بحوالى 880 درجة م , ودرجة حرارة التنظيف الذاتى التى تقدر بحوالى 500 درجة م .*
* وإذا نقصت درجة الحرارة عن 500 درجة م خلال فترات التشغيل المتواصل , فقد تترسب قطرات الزيت على أجزاء شمعة الشرر وتسقط فى فراغ الإحتراق – وخاصة عند طرف العازل – لتمنع إنبعاث ( قفزة ) الشرارة , أو لتكون تدريجياً طبقة موصلة .*
* وإذا حدث هذا العيب فى إحدى شمعات الشرر فإن التيار الكهربائى يواصل سريانه حينئذ عن طريق أضعف مقاومة (يعرف مساره فى هذه الحالة باسم مسار التسرب السطحى) ماراً فى الطبقة الموصلة بدلاً من القفز بين القطبين , ومن ثم تفشل شمعة الشرر فى إحداث الشرارة المطلوبة .*
* وينبغى بذل مزيداً من العناية لإزالة رواسب الزيت الكربونية وطبقات الناج (الهباب) المتراكمة داخل شمعة الشرر وعند طرف العازل . وشمعات الشرر التى يعيبها وجود الزيت يمكن تنظيفها بالبنزين , على ان يتم فتحها جيداً بتيار هوائى قبل إعادة تركيبها . ويحذر إستعمال فرش السلك النحاسى , او أى أجزاء مصنوعة من المعادن الرخوة (الطرية) لتنظيف طرف العازل , نظراً لما يسببه إستعمالها من ترك جزيئات معدنية عليه تؤدى إلى إفساد عمل شمعة الشرر .*
* ويتراوح عمر استخدام شمعة الشرر عادة من 10000 كم وبين 15000كم . وفى هذه الأثناء يجب مراجعة فتحاتها (ثغراتها ) بصفة دورية . وفى حالة الإشعال ببطارية تكون الفتحة من 0.6 – 0.8 مم . وإذا زادت الفتحة على ذلك فيجب تصحيحها عن طريق الحنى . *
* ويجب ضبط الفتحة بين القطبين وفقاً للمواصفات المحددة باستخدام مطرقة خفيفة (شاكوش) . ومن المهم مراجعة الفتحة بالمجس (الفلر) .*
* 


*​ 
*حنى القطب بمطرقة خفيفة (شاكوش)*​ 
* ويدل مظهر شمعات الشرر فى حالات كثيرة على حالة المحرك (ما إذا كان يعمل بشكل صحيح أم لا) . فبعد التشغيل لفترة طويلة ينبغى أن يكون طرف العازل بنياً بلون الصدأ , وألا يكون مغطى برواسب ناتجة من الإحتراق .  *
* ويجب أن يظهر القطبان باللون الرمادى , على ألا يحمل الغلاف المعدنى لشمعة الشرر إلا أقل قدر ممكن من الرواسب الكربونية . وإذا ألتحمت الرواسب بطرف العازل فتغير لونة من البنى الرمادى إلى الأزرق الذى يميل إلى لون الصلب . فإن ذلك يدل على زيادة سخونة شمعات الشرر . وفى هذه الحالة تتسبب أقطابها فى تكوين القشور بكميات كبير .  *
* وغالباً ما يرجع السبب فى زيادة سخونة شمعات الشرر إلى عدم إحكام تركيبها فى مقعدها برأس الأسطوانات , أو إفتقار خليط الوقود والهواء , أو تقديم الإشعال أكثر من اللازم .*
* وإذا غطت العازل والغلاف والقطبان طبقة رقيقة سوداء – لامعة ومبتلة – من الزيت , ففى هذه الحالة يرجع عطل شمعة الشرر إلى وجود الزيت .*
* وقد أمكن حصر معظم الأسباب التى تؤدى إلى تعطيل عمل شمعة الشرر فى زيادة سخونتها على الحد المقرر , أو عدم كفاية إحكام فراغ الإحتراق نتيجة لتلف حلقات الكباس (الشنابر) أو حلقات كسح الزيت .*
* وعلاوة على ذلك فقد تؤدى الأسطوانات غير صحيحة الأستدارة , والصمامات المتآكلة إلى إفساد عمل شمعة الشرر نتيجة لتسرب الزيت . وتترسب أحياناً كميات كبيرة من الجزيئات الكربونية – المتكونة فى أثناء عملية الإحتراق – على طرف العازل والقطبين فى شكل طبقة جافة, وفى هذه الحالة تكتسى شمعة الشرر بالسناج (الهباب) . وينتج ذلك عن بقائها باردة بحيث لا تتمكن من فى حرق الجزيئات الكربونية فى أثناء عملية الإحتراق . وقد يكون حد سخونة شمعات الشرر فى معظم الحالت مرتفعاً .*
*  وإلى جانب ذلك فقد يتسبب فى تكسية شمعة الشرر بالسناج فيضان المغذى بالوقود نتيجة لوجود عيب بمغذى بدء الحركة . أو عدم إنضباط خلوص غماز الصمام .  * 
* ويدل تكون الخرزات (الحبيبات) على أجزاء شمعة الشرر المختلفة – وخاصة القطبين – على شدة سخون الشمعة فى أثناء التشغيل . وفى هذه الحالة ينبغى استخدام شمعات شرر ذات مقنن (حد) سخونة عال . ومن المهم الإلتزام بالمقننات المحددة فى كتيب تعليمات التشغيل .*
* وبعد التشغيل لفترات طويلة - مع بقاء أداء المحرك جيداً فى أثنائها – يصبح العازل بنى اللون , ولا يتخلف عليه نواتج إحتراق , فى حين يظهر القطبان بلون رمادى فضى .*

* ويبين الجدول التالى بعض التغييرات التى تطرأ على شمعة الشرر نتيجة لوجود أعطال بالمحرك .*
​ *العطل* *السبب* *مظهر شمعة الشرر* *الشكل*
*-* *-* *- شمعة الشرر تعمل على الوجه الصحيح*
*


* *-  - عدم إحكام شمعة الشرر فى مقعدها . *​ *- الخليط شديد الإفتقار .*​ *- القيمة الحرارية للشرارة شديدة الإنخفاض .*​ 
*زيادة السخونة .* *- رواسب متلبدة فى قاع العازل . *
*- اللون من أزرق إلى لون الصلب – إلى بنى مائل إلى الرمادى .*
*- القطبان محترقان بشكل ملحوظ .*
*- تكون حبيبات على الشمعة .*
* - إحتراق العازل بلون أبيض .*

* 




** - القيمة الحرارية للشرارة أكبر من اللازم .*
* - عدم كفاية إحكام فراغ الإحتراق نتيجة لتلف حلقات (شنابر) كسح الزيت .*
*تآكل الكباسات والأسطوانات والصمامات بالإحتكاك .*

*عدم تأدية شمعة الشرر لعملها الصحيح فى إحداث الشرارة .*
*- تكسية العازل والغلاف والقطبين بطبقة رقيقة سوداء ولامعة من الزيت .*
*


* * - القيمة الحرارية للشرارة اكبر من اللازم*
* - خلوص الغماز غير مضبوط .*
* - عدم نجاح الإشعال .*
*- فيضان المغذى*

*بقاء شمعة الشرر باردة .* *تغطية قاع العازل والقطبين بطبقة جافة من السناج (الهباب)* *


* ​ ​ ​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*
**5-البطارية:-
*





البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب. 

مجموعة الشحن




​
سبق أن ذكرنا ان الشحنة الكهربية المخزونة فى البطارية تتناقص عند سحب التيار الكهربى لتشغيل المبدئ وغيره من الأحمال الكهربية فى السيارة.. لذلك يجب تعويض البطارية عن هذه الشحنة حتى تظل دائما تؤدى عملها كما يجب.. وهذا ما يعرف بالشحن. ويقوم بعملية الشحن: المولد (الدينامو)













.. والمنظم (الكتاوت). أما المولد فينتج عند دورانه تيارا كهربيا مستمرا يستخدم فى شحن البطارية وتشغيل بقية الأحمال الكهربائية. وأما المنظم فانه يمنع زيادة جهد وتيار المولد عن قيمتين مأمونتين بالاضافة إلى أنه يمنع مرور التيار من البطارية إلى المولد فالأرضى عندما يكون الجهد الناتج من المولد أقل من جهد البطارية وذلك عند توقف المحرك أو المولد عن الدوران أو عند عطل المولد.​ 












مجموعة التزييت






من المعلوم أن احتكاك سطحين معدنيين بسرعة كبيرة يؤدى إلى تآكلهما وارتفاع درجة حرارتهما يؤدى إلى التحامهما.. ولما كانت معظم أجزاء محرك السيارة يوجد بينها حركة نسبية وجب فصل هذه الأجزاء عن بعضها حفاظا عليها لتقوم بمهامها خير قيام ويتم الفصل بين هذه الأجزاء باستخدام الزيت.. فالتزييت يعنى فصل أى سطحين معدنيين بطبقة رقيقة من الزيت حتى لا يحدث تلامس معدنى بينهما.. ​ 

أهم وظائف التزييت:-
(أ)التقليل من تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة. 
(ب)التقليل من الطاقة المفقودة بواسطة الاحتكاك. 
(ج)تبريد الأجزاء المتحركة. ​ 

وتتكون مجموعة التزييت من:- 
1- الزيت:-
يجب استعمال الزيت الموصى به من قبل منتج السيارة ، لما له من مميزات يجعله يقوم بوظيفته بكفاءة تامة ، ويجب أن تتوفر في زيت المحركات هذه الخواص:- 
- درجة لزوجته كافية حتى تحت درجات الحرارة العالية . 
- درجة تبخره عالية. 
- درجة تجمده منخفضة. 
- لا يتفاعل مع الأجزاء التى يلامسها. 
- لا يكون رواسب كربونية. 
وهناك الكثير من الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تنتج زيوتا للشتاء ذات لزوجة منخفضة وأخرى للصيف ذات لزوجة مرتفعة. ​ 

2-حوض الزيت:-
وهو خزان للزيت يركب أسفل المحرك. ​ 

3- مضخة الزيت:-
يمر الزيت من الحوض إلى مصفاة لحجز الشوائب ثم يمر داخل المضخة لتدفعه إلى مرشح الزيت. ​









 1- ماسورة التغذية .
2- زيت مضغوط .




4- مرشح الزيت:-
يقوم بحجز الشوائب الدقيقة التى مرت من مصفاة المضخة إلى ممرات الزيت ومع طول استعمال المرشح فانه ينسد بفعل الشوائب.. لذلك فانه يجب استبداله كل حوإلى 10.000كم.





 1- مضخة الزيت .
2- ماسورة التوصيل بمرشح الزيت .
3- مرشح الزيت .
4- ماسورة التوصيل بمواضع التزييت .
5- محدد قياس ضغط الزيت .
6- ترس إدارة مضخة الزيت .
7- زيت التزييت .
8- الزيت المتناثر (الطرطشة) .
9- عصا قياس مستوى الزيت .


​ 

5- ممرات الزيت (أعصاب الزيت):-
يخرج الزيت من المرشح إلى ممر الزيت الرئيسي (عصب الزيت الرئيسي) بالمحرك الذى يوزعه بدوره على الممرات الفرعية لتزييت الأجزاء المطلوب تزييتها وهى:- 
- المحاور الرئيسية لعمود المرفق وكراسيه. 
- محاور المرفق والنهايات الكبرى لأذرع التوصيل. 
- عمود الحدبات وكراسيه. 
أما التزييت للجدران الخارجية للكباسات والجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات فيتم بالطرطشة فعندما يتحرك الكباس لأسفل تنغمس النهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل فى حوض الزيت ، وعند تحركها لأعلى بسرعة عالية فأنها تقذف بكمية من الزيت إلى الجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات. ​
*زيوت السيارات تعمل ل20 الف كيلو!!!*



*وهذا الموضوع لا يعية كثير من قائدى السيارات واصحاب الورش*

*فالان اقدم معلومات هامة عن هذا الموضوع :*

*فجرت هيئة القياسات والمواصفات العالمية مفاجأة كبرى بالتقرير الذي أصدرته وأكدت فيه أن الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي وأن زيت المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر.*
*ويقول الخبراء إن شركات صناعة وتجارة الزيوت نجحت خلال العقود الماضية في ترسيخ فكرة التغيير السريع والمتكرر لزيت المحرك لتحقق بذلك أرباحا خيالية خاصة وأن أغلب السائقين لا يتصورون فكرة الإبقاء على الزيت داخل المحرك لمسافة تتجاوز 3000 كيلومتر.*
*في الوقت نفسه يرى هؤلاء الخبراء أن الزيوت الحالية ومحركات السيارات ذات التقنية العالية تتحمل بقاء الزيت داخل المحرك إلى مسافة ..*
*20 ألف كيلومتر وفقاً لتقديرات هيئات المواصفات والمعايير العالمية..*
*في الوقت نفسه يوصي الخبراء بضرورة قياس الزيت والكشف عنه بعد قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر تحسباً للنقص الطبيعي في مستوى الزيت، حيث يكفي في هذه الحالة زيادة الزيت فقط لتعويض النقص الطبيعي وهو الأسلوب الشائع في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا على نطاق واسع.*
*ويقول الخبراء إن تغيير لون الزيت إلى اللون الأسود ليس مؤشراً على انتهاء صلاحيته أو انخفاض كفاءته وأن هذا التغيير طبيعي لوجوده بالقرب من منطقة الاحتراق الداخلي في المحرك مما يؤدي إلى تسرب مواد الاحتراق إليه وتغيير لونه.*
*أما شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية الكبرى فتقول إن تغيير الزيت كل 5 آلاف أو حتى 8 آلاف كيلومتر أمر مبالغ فيه ونفقات بلا داع.*
*من ناحيتها قالت شركة فورد موتور ثاني أكبر شركة سيارات في الولايات المتحدة وثالث أكبر شركة في العالم إن سياراتها الحديثة تستطيع العمل لمسافة 12 ألف كيلومتر على الأقل قبل الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت دون أن يؤثر ذلك سلبا على عمر ولا كفاءة المحرك.*
*ويقول دينيس بان شيلدر كبير المهندسين في معهد السيارات الأمريكي إن صناعة السيارات والزيوت شهدت تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الماضية بعد أن كان قد تم تحديد مسافة 5000 كيلومتر كحد أقصى لصلاحية الزيت وبالتالي فإن كفاءة المحركات والزيوت اليوم أعلى منها في الماضي الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الرقم منخفضا تماما.*
*وأضاف المهندس دينيس بان شيلدر أن الزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة وتحتوي على مواد مانعة للتأكسد ومواد مانعة لتكون الرواسب مما يعني زيادة العمر الافتراضي لهذه الزيوت.*
*ويشير الخبراء إلى أن تجربة إعادة تدوير زيوت المحرك المستعملة مرة أخرى دليل على أن السائقين يتخلصون من الزيت وهو صالح للاستخدام وأن ما يتم هو تغيير لونه فقط.*
*كما يشير الخبراء إلى أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في بعض الدول بما في ذلك مثلا المملكة العربية السعودية لا يؤثر على كفاءة الزيت ولا عمره الافتراضي وينصحون بعدم الاستماع إلى ما يردده البعض عن ضرورة تغيير الزيت على مسافات متقاربة أثناء الصيف.*
*ويتجلى بوضوح حقيقة ضعف ثقافة أصحاب السيارات فيما يتعلق بأفضل السبل للتعامل مع قضية تغيير الزيت باعتبارها أحد عناصر تكلفة تشغيل السيارة تجاهلهم للتوصيات التي تقدمها شركات إنتاج السيارات نفسها في هذا الخصوص والتي تتفق على قدرة السيارة على العمل لمسافة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف كيلومتر دون الحاجة إلى تغيير الزيت.*
*فهناك بالفعل أكثر من عشرة كتيبات خاصة بالسيارات منها لعشرة أنواع سيارات مختلفة، ذكرت أن الزيت لا يجب تغييره قبل قطع مسافة تراوح ما بين 10000 و15000 كيلومتر، والملاحظ عبارة (لا يجب تغييره) وليس (يفضل) أو (يمكن) تغييره!! والمعلوم أن مصنعي السيارات بمن فيهم مصنعو محركاتها هم أقدر على إعطاء معلومة حقيقية وصحيحة بحكم تخصصهم. *




ويوضع مدخل السحب بالمضخة دائماً فى أسفل موضع بحوض الزيت , وهذا الموضع يكفل لمضخة الزيت دائماً سحب الكمية الكافية من زيت التزييت سواء كانت السيارة فى طريق صاعد أم كان مستوى الزيت منخفضاً . وتستمد مضخة الزيت حركتها من العمود المرفقى .

 وتوجد فى مدخل ماسورة السحب مصفاة للزيت لحجز الشوائب ومنعها من دخول المضخة . وإذا لم تنظف هذه المصفاة دورياً بصفة منتظمة فإن الأوساخ تتكون عليها , ويصبح مرور الزيت غير كاف , وبالتالى ينخفض ضغطه .  ويمكن الوصول إلى مصفاة الزيت بسهولة بعد فصل حوض الزيت , أو كشف أى فتحة اخرى خاصة فيه . وتحدث الإتساخات الشديدة إذا لم يتم تغيير الزيت وفقاً للفترات المحددة . وغالباً ما تشتمل دورة التزييت على مرشح معدنى أو مرشح ورقى . وينبغى تنظيف هذا المرشح كلما غير الزيت . ويجب تغيير عنصر الترشيح (القلب) الورقى دائماً .
 ويخرج الزيت المضغوط من مخرج الزيت المرشح ليصل إلى محامل العمود المرفقى , ومنها إلى جميع المحامل الرئيسية ومحامل (سبائك) أذرع التوصيل عن طريق ممرات الزيت الموجودة بالعمود المرفقى .
 وعندما يكون المحرك ساخناً ينبغى أن يكون ضغط الزيت من 2 إلى 3 ضغط جوى (حوالى 28-43 رطل/البوصة المربعة) .
 ومن المعلوم أن لزوجة الزيت تقل بارتفاع درجة الحرارة , ولكن ينبغى ألا تقل عندئذ خصائص التزييت أو جودته إطلاقاً . ومن العوامل التى تؤثر على جودة التزييت السعة الحجمية لحوض الزيت , أى المستوى القياسى لزيت التزييت بداخله .
 وقد يضاف مبرد للزيت فى المحركات ذوات القدرات العالية لمنع ارتفاع درجة حرارته . ويكتفى فى الاستخدامات العادية بتبريد الزيت فى حوض الزيت عن طريق الهواء وتياراته المتولدة عند السير بالسيارة . وقد يزود قاع حوض الزيت بزعانف طويلة لتسريب الحرارة .
 وبالرغم من تركيب المحامل عل خير وجه , إلا أن بعض الزيت المضغوط قد يتسرب خارج محامل أذرع التوصيل ومحامل العمود الفقرى . وبتأثير الطرد المركزى , الناتج من دوران العمود , يصل هذا الزيت إلى جدران الأسطوانات والكباسات من الداخل عاملاً على تزييت محامل النهايات الصغرى لأذرع التوصيل .
وقد سبق القول بأنه توجد بالجزء السفلى من الكباس حلقات لتنظيم الزيت , الغرض منها كسح الزيت الزائد عن الحاجة وإعادته إلى حوض الزيت دون الإخلال بطبقة الزيت الرقيقة التى يستند إليها الكباس وحلقاته . 
ويجب كذلك المحافظة على هذه الطبقة الرقيقة من الزيت فى جميع مواضع المحمل لمنع أى تشغيل جاف (على الناشف) أو لصق (زرجنة ) نتيجة التلامس المعدنى المباشر الذى يحدث عند تلف طبقة الزيت . وقد يحدث ذلك عند زيادة الضغط المحامل ونقص الزيت .
 و يجب تغيير زيت التزييت كل فترات بصفة دورية - بعد كل حوالى 1500 كم عادة , وفى حالة المحركات الجديدة – أو التى أجريت لها عمرة – يلزم تغيير الزيت بعد كل 500 كم . وقد يسهم التشغيل الزائد للصمام الخانق , والاستخدام الكثير لسرعة التباطؤ (أى وجود قوة زائدة ) , فى تخفيف الزيت , كما يؤدى إلى تخفيفة كذلك تكثيف أبخرة الماء المتكونة فى الأسطوانات فى حالة التسخين غير الكافى للمحرك .

 وعلاوة على ذلك فقد يدخل الوقود إلى علبة المرفق عن طريق مضخة الوقود . ويتسبب عن كل هذه العيوب بمرور الوقت تخفيف شديد للزيت , وتعرف هذه الحالة باسم "إزمان" زيت التزييت , ويمكن إدراكها بالنظر عند ظهور الزيت باللون الأسود . ولذلك لا يكفى عملياً مراجعة مستوى الزيت باستمرار وإستكماله , ولكن تغيير الزيت كلية بصفة دورية .

 وينبغى تصريف الزيت المستهلك عندما يكون المحرك ساخناً . وقبل تفريغ الزيت الجديد يجب إدارة المحرك وبه زيت الغسيل والتنظيف لمدة خمس دقائق للتخلص من بقايا الزيت المستهلك .

  وفى حالة التزييت الجبرى كذلك تستهلك محامل (سبائك) أذرع التوصيل والكباسات المحكمة وحلقاتها بعض الزيت الذى قد يصل إلى حوالى 0.1- 0.3 لتر لكل 100كم . ويدل الإستهلاك الزائد فى الزيت على أن الأسطوانات قد أصبحت مستدقة (مسلوبة) أو أصبحت استدارتها غير منتظمة ., كما يدل على تآكل حلقات الكباسات .
 وعندما يكون المحرك ساخناً ينخفض زيت التزييت بشكل ملحوظ . ويشير ذلك فى معظم الحالت إلى أن موعد الإصلاح الرئيسى (العمرة العمومية) للمحرك قد حان .
 وتؤدى حلقات الكباسسات المتآكلة إلى زيادة استهلاك الزيت نتيجة للخلوص الموجود بمجاريها فى الكباسات .  
فعندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أسفل تعمل حلقات الكباس على تهريب الزيت من الطبقة الرقيقة وتجمعه فى الحيز الحر الموجود تحتها , والمحصور بينها وبين مجارى الكباس . وعندما يتحرك الكباس إلى أعلى يدفع هذا الزيت فوق حلقات الكباس فيصل إلى حيز الإحتراق ويحترق فيه , وتعمل حلقات الكباس المتآكلة بمثابة مضخة للزيت , فتزيد من استهلاك الوقود بدرجة كبيرة .
 ويجب التحكم فى ضغط الزيت . ولذلك يركب محدد قياس ضغط زيت , يعمل كهربائياً , فى لوحة أجهزة البيان (التابلوه) . وعندما يقل ضغط الزيت عن القيمة المحددة تضئ لمبة التنبيه .​ أما إذا كان هناك زيادة فى زيت التزييت , فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى تقليل المقطع المستعرض لفتحات المرور والطرد نتيجة لإحتراق جزء من الزيت الزائد مع الوقود , وتكون الرواسب الكربونية وتراكمها عليها بمرور الوقت . كما يسد خافض الصوت (الشكمان) وماسورة العادم برواسب الزيت الكربونية عند رأس الكباس فى حيز الإنضغاط , مؤدية إلى إشعالات وتوهجات بالسطح . ويمكن إدراك وجود زيادة فى الزيت بظهور العادم بلون داكن (أزرق فاتح) .​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة التبريد




  لمنع زيادة سخونة مكونات المحرك نتيجة لارتفاع درجات الحرارة والإنضغاط فأنه ينبغى تبريده فى مناطق حيزات الإحتراق والأسطوانات , والعمل على تسريب الحرارة الزائدة منه .
 أولاً : التبريد الداخلى :
 حيث  تعمل الكباسات على تسريب جزء كبير من حرارة الإحتراق التى تمتصها , إلى زيت التزييت وجدران الأسطوانات . وفى هذا المجال يتفوق الكباس المصنوع من المعادن الخفيفة على الكباس المصنوع من الحديد الزهر نتيجة لموصليته العالية للحرارة ,  كما ينتقل جزء من الحرارة المتراكمة إلى الغازات الجديدة المسحوبة .

 ولمقابلة التدفق الحرارى إلى جدار الأسطوانة يجب استخدام أسطوانات مصنوعة من المعادن الخفيفة مع طلاء أسطحها الفعالة بالكروم . ويؤدى التسريب الجيد للحرارة بهذه الطريقة إلى زيادة الإنضغاط بحوالى 10 % دون أى زيادة فى إحتمالات الخبط (الفرقعة) , وفى الوقت نفسة يمكن زيادة قدرة خرج المحرك بحوالى 7 % مع التقليل من إستهلاك الوقود .  
والطلاء الصلد بالكروم خير وسيلة للتقليل إلى حد كبير من تآكل الأسطح الفعالة من الأسطوانات , وحلقات الكباس كذلك .  
وتتوقف مشاكل الفنية للتبريد الداخلى على مدى الضبط الصحيح للمغذى (الكاربوراتير) . فالإمداد غير الكافى بالوقود (الخليط المفتقر) يتسبب فى زيادة سخونة المحرك , ويؤدى فى الوقت نفسه إلى زيادة التآكل . 

   ثانياً : التبريد بالمياه :
 يستخدم الماء كعنصر وسيط لتسريب حرارة المحرك إلى الهواء . وفى هذه الحالة تحاط مكونات الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات – المطلوب تبريدها – بقمصان تدور فيها مياه التبريد فتمتص الحرارة . وبعد ذلك تدفع المياه الساخنة إلى المشع ( الرادياتير ) حيث تنتقل حرارتها إلى الهواء المار خلاله .
 ويمكن إتمام دوران المياه إما أوتوماتيكياً أو جبرياً , ولذلك يجب التفريق بين التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى (تيارات الحمل) وبين التبريد الجبرى .
 والتبريد بالمثعب الحرارى مبنى على أن الوزن النوعى للماء الساخن أقل منه للماء البارد , وبذلك فهو يرتفع دائماً أوتوماتيكياً إلى أعلى مسبباً حركة دوران مستمرة . ولذلك ينبغى أن تكون فتحة خروج الماء فى أعلى موضع بالمحرك , أى فوق رأس الأسطوانات , بينما تكون فتحة دخول الماء البارد فى أسفل موضع بالدثار المائى . 

 



 رسم تخطيطى لدورة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى 



1- فتحة الملء .
2- أنابيب التبريد رأسية .
3- المشع (الرادياتير) .
4- دثار (قميص التبريد) .
 


وتصمم مساحة مقطع ممرات المياة بحيث تكون اكبر ما يمكن حتى لا تعوق حركة دوران مياه التبريد . ومن ثم فإن التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى يتطلب وجود حيزات مياه ومشعات (رادياتير) أكبر نسبياً مما فى حالة التبريد الجبرى .
 وجدير بالذكر أن المشع (الرادياتير ) فى حالة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى يكون دائماً مملوء بالماء حتى نهايته , أى أن فتحة الخروج من المحرك إلى المشع يجب أن تكون مغطاه بالماء . وينبغى عدم إعاقة حركة مرور مياه التبريد , وإلا أختزنت المياه الساخة فوق الأسطوانات مؤدية إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك وغليان مياه التبريد .

 ولكفالة الأنتقال الجيد للحرارة من الأسطح الفعالة للأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات إلى الماء , فأنه يجب التقليل من تخانة الجدران المعدنية الفاصلة (أى جدران الأسطوانات ورأسها) , وجعلها رقيقة على قدر الإمكان . ولكن تحد من هذه التخانة متطلبات السباكة وضرورة الحصول على المعدن الكافى لإعادة خرط (تجويف) الأسطوانات . ولذلك تكون تخانة جدران الأسطوانات ورأس الأسطوانات من 6 – 8 مم (حسب حجم الأسطوانات ) .
 ويصمم دثار (قميص) المياه حول السطح الفعال للأسطوانة حتى منطقة النقطة الميتة السفلى لكى يسمح للماء بالإحاطة بالأسطوانة من جميع جوانبها . وتتيح دورة التبريد بالمياه سباكة جميع الأسطوانات فى كتلة واحدة , ويمكن إحاطة رأس الأسطوانة بالمياه بصفة خاصة عند الجدار الخالرجى لفرااغ الإحتراق . فهى تتلقى مياه التبريد الواردة إليها من كتلة الأسطوانة عن طريق الفتحات العلوية الموجودة بالسطح الملاصق الكائن بين كتلة الأسطوانة ورأسها .
 ولذلك يجب قطع فتحات لمرور المياه فى الحشية (الجوان) الموجودة بها . والمصنوعة من النحاس والأسبستوس . وينبغى إحكام هذه الفتحات تماماً لمنع التسرب عن طريقها , وإلا دخلت مياه التبريد فى الأسطوانات مؤدية إلى حدوث الطرق (الدق) المائى , وبالتالى تلف المحرك كلية .

 وفى دورة التبريد الجبرى تدفع مياه التبريد عن طريق مضخة طاردة مركزية موجودة فى مسارها وتستمد حركتها من المحرك . ونظراً لأن المضخة تكسب مياه التبريد سرعة فى سريانها , لذلك يمكن تقلقل المقاطع المستعرضة لممرات (المجارى) المياه فى هذه الحالة عنها فى حالة التبريد بالمثعب الحرارى . وعلى أى حال فالدورتان متماثلتان من حيث التجهيز والمكونات الأساسية . وقد تركب المضخة فى مسار المياه الباردة أو الساخنة , أى فى الجزء العلوى أو السفلى من المحرك . وصندوق الحشو الموجود على عمود المضخة هو الذى يتسبب غالباً فى الفقد الذى يحدث فى مياه التبريد . ولذلك ينبغى بذل عناية خاصة لمراقبة تشغيله , فعند حدوث تسربات منه يجب إحكام رباط الحشو أو إستبداله . وعلاوة على ذلك يجب تزييت عمود المضخة فى فترات دورية منتظمة لتفادى إلتصاقه (زرجنته) .

 




 رسم تخطيطى لدورة التبريد الجبرى 

1- مضخة مياه التبريد .
2- مروحة .
3- خياشيم .
4- دثار المياه .
5- المشع (الرادياتير) .
6- فتحة الملء .




 وتتميز مضخات مياه التبريد الحديثة بعدم حاجتها إلى إجراءات صيانة , بمعنى أنها لا تحتاج إلى تزييت أو ضبط . ولا يستخدم فيها الحشو الرصاصى لمنع التسرب , وإنما تستخدم جلبة من رتبة خاصة من المطاط تتميز بمقاومتها الفائقة للتآكل بالإحتكاك (البلى) .

- ويعمل المشع (الرادياتير ) كمبادل حرارى بين مياه التبريد الساخنة وبين الهواء . وهناك فرق – من حيث التصميم – بين المشع الأنبوبى (ذى الأنابيب) وبين المشع المضلع .
- فالمشع الأنبوبى – أو المشع ذو الأنابيب الخيشومية – مصنوع من عدد كبير من الأنابيب الرأسية المرتبة إلى جانب بعضها البعض , والتى يتخذ مقطعها الشكل البيضى أو الميبطط .
- وهى تتخلل عدة ألواح رقيقة تعمل بمثابة ضلوع , وهذه الأنابيب ملحومة بسبيكة قصدير من نهايتها العلوية بالخزاتن العلوى للمشع . ومن نهايتها السفلية بالخزان السفلى له . وتسرى مياه التبريد خلال الأنابيب , بينما يتخلل هواء التبريد الأضلع المرتبة فى وضع أفقى . وتتميز هذه المشعات بإمكان سريان المياه فيها فى خطوط مستقيمة , وخلوها من المنحنيات التى تعترض مرور هذه المياه , ولذلك فهى قلما تنسد أو تتكون فيها الرواسب المعتادة كما أنها سهلة التنظيف .
- ويتميز هذا النوع من المشعات بتحملية كبيرة , نظراً لأن عدد الدرزات (الدسرات) الملحومة فيه قليل . وأنسب استخدام له فى اللوارى (عربات النقل) والجرارات . بالإضافة إلى ذلك فمقاومته للضغوط الداخلية كبيرة .

- أما المشع المضلع فيتكون من عدد كبير من الرقائق المعدنية المموجة والمرتبة دائماً على هيئة أزواج وتتباعد عن بعضها البعض بمسافة محددة . وأسطح هذه الرقائق مقصدرة بأكملها من الأمام والخلف بطريق الغمس . كما أن نهاياتها ملحومة بالقصدير من أعلى بالخزان العلوى ومن أسفل بالخزان الفلى . ويعيب هذا النوع من المشعات ضعف مقاومته للصدمات والضغوط الداخلية . وممرات المياه فيه متعرجة وضيقة , وبالتالى فهى أكثر إحتمالاً للإعاقة والإنسداد بالرواسب المتكونة . 

- ولكفالة التوصل إلى التبريد الكلافى والمناسب لجميع ظروف التشغيل , فإن هواء التبريد المار خلال المشع يتوافر جزء منه من الريح المتولدة فى أثناء السير , فى حين تمد بالجزء الآخر من المروحة الدائرة المركبة خلف المكشع . والتى تستمد حركتها من المحرك عن طريق سير على شكل حرف V . وعند السير بسرعات عالية تمد الريح بكمية كبيرة وكافية من هواء التبريد , أما عندما تكون سرعات القيادة منخفضة - وخاصة عند صعود المرتفعات – فيقع عبء الإمداد بالجزء الأكبر من هذا الهواء على المروحة . وللحصول على أنسب سريان للهواء خلال المشع ينبغى أن تكون المروحة ذات قدرة وحجم مناسبين , وأن تركب بحيث تكون أقرب ما يمكن من المشع .

 ويتطلب الأمر تدبير وسيلة للتحكم فى الأمداد بهواء التبريد نظراً لأختلاف أحمال المحرك فى أثناء التشغيل , واختلاف درجات الحرارة الهواء الخارجى صيفاً وشتاء . ولا يكون تشغيل أى محرك جيداً وأقتصادياً إلا إذا كانت درجة حرارة التشغيل 80-90 درجة م على الأقل .
 وتتسبب درجات الحرارة التى تقل عن ذلك – أى عندما يكون المحرك مبردةاً أكثر من اللازم – فى نشوء خلوص كبير بالكباسات عند السير , مما يؤدى إلى إتلاف زيت التزييت نتيجة لتخفيفه , وإلى حدوث تآكل بالإحتكاك كبير . وأما إذا سخن المحرك أكثر من اللازم فإنه يتسبب فى إلتصاق (قفش) الكباسات , وحدوث الإشعالات نتيجة لتوهج سطحها .


 ويمكن إجراء التحكم فى درجة حرارة مياه التبريد بإحدى طريقتين : إما بإيقاف الإمداد بالهواء – أى بتغطية المشع (شتاء) , أو أوتوماتيكياً بوضع صمام فى دورة التبريد بحيث يمكن التحكم فيه بواسطة ثرموستات .
ويوقف الأمداد بالهواء بواسطة غطاء المشع الذى يزود فى منتصفه بهوايات تفتح أو تقفل – حسب الحال – بما يتماشى مع درجة الحرارة الخارجية , كما أنه يمكنها التحكم فى مساحة سطح التبريد . ويغطى سطح المشع بإحدى طريقتين : إما بستارة يمكن إسدالها أو طيها عن طريق شداد سلكى (حبل) , أو بمصراع (شيش) يتكون من عدد من شرائط معدنية مرتبة وتدور حول مفصلات فى وضع رأسى ويمكن تشغيلها عن طريق أذرع لتسمح بتغطية المشع جزئياً أو كلياً .
 وفى كلتا طريقتى تغطية المشع ميكانيكياً ينبغى تركيب ثرموستات يمكنه مراقبة درجة حرارة مياه التبريد والتحكم فيها .
 ويجرى التحكم الأوتوماتيكى بتركيب ثرموستات فى دورة التبريد عند المدخل – أى عند أكثر أجزائها سخونة , وهو الجزء الموجود بين المحرك وبين فتحة دخول المشع . ويشتمل الثرموستات أساساً على صندوق محكم , جدرانه الجانبية الأسطوانية مموجة , وهومملوء بسائل يسهل تبخرة عند تسخينه , ويولد ضغطاً كافياً لتمدد الصندوق نتيجة لزيادة ضغطه الداخلى . بسائل يسهل تبخره عند تسخينه , ويولد ضغطاً كافياًُ لتمدد الصندوق نتيجة لزيادة ضغطه الداخلى .
 ويتصل قاع الصندوق بالصمام بحيث يغلق هذا الصمام عندما يكون الصندوق بارداً , وحينئذ يعود الماء الوارد من المحرك إليه (أى المحرك) مباشرة عن طريق الممر دون الدخول فى المشع . وعندما تزداد سخونة المياه يبدأالصمام فى الفتح تدريجياً ليسمح بمرور مياه التبريد الساخنة إلى المشع عن طريق الممر . وينبغى ضبط الثرموستات عند درجة حرارة معينة (80درجة م)حتى يمكنه العمل أوتوماتيكياً .


 وبمرور الوقت تتراكم الرواسب التى يحملها الماء الساخن على جدران المشع والمحرك , وبالتالى تضيق الممرات وتتناقص قدرة المشع على التبريد , فتبدأ مياه التبريد فى الغليان – عند الأحمال الصغيرة للمحرك . ولذلك ينبغى غسل المشع وتنظيفة من وقت لآخر .
 ويجب أن يكون مستوى مياه التبريد دائماً أعلى من ماسورة الدخول العلوية بالمشع . ويحدث الفقد فى مياه التبريد نتيجة التسربات عن طريق مضخة المياه , وبسبب التلفيات التى تقع بالمشع , وينبغى بذل المزيد من العناية بصفة خاصة للتاكد من إحكام محابس التصريف , وإلا إنفتحت نتيجة للصدمات التى تحدث للسيارة . وكثيراً ما تكون خراطيم المياه الواصلة بين المشع وبين كتلة المحرك سائبة أو مشروخة , وحينئذ يجب إحكام رباطها أو استبدالها – حسب الحال . وينصح بعدم تثبيت الخراطيم بجسم صلب نظراً لأنه يتسبب فى إتلافها وسرعة استبدالها .
 وقد تغلى مياه التبريد نتيجة للأسباب التالية :
- - عدم وجود كمية كافية من مياه التبريد بالمشع .
 - تراكم رواسب بالمشع .
- - إنزلاق سير المروحة .
- - إختلاف التوقيت الصحيح للإشعال أو عمل الصمامات , والضبط غير الصحيح للمغذى (الكاربورتير) , وإنسداد فتحات العادم .
 وعند إستكمال مستوى المياه بالمشع يحظر صب الماء البارد فى المشع وهو ساخن , وإلا تسبب ذلك فى نشوء إجهادات بكتلة المحرك تؤدى إلى تشرخها . والإجراءء الصحيح هو ترك المحرك ليبرد أولاً . أو صب الماء عندما يكون المحرك دائراً .
 وتتطلب الأجواء الباردة بذل عناية خاصة بدورة التبريد , فقد يؤدى تجميد مياه التبريد إلى حدوث تلفيات جسيمة بالمحرك والمشع , وأبسط طريقة لتحاشى حدوث مثل هذه التلفيات – عند ترك السيارة فى درجات الحرارة التى تقل عن نقطة التجمد – هى تصريف المياه وتفريغ المشع منها . وينصح – على أية حال – بعدم تغيير المياه بصفة متكررة , نظراً لتكون الرواسب بالمشع .
 ويفضل من واقع التجربة فى مثل هذه الأجواء – إضافة خليط مانع للتجمد (يتكون أساساً من الجليسرين) إلى مياه التبريد .
 وفى السنوات الأخيرة أمكن تصميم سيارات ركوب خاصة لا تحتاج إلى دورات التبريد بها إلى صيانة . إذ تخلط المياه ببعض المواد الكيميائية التى تكفل حسن الأداء , حتى فى ظروف الجوية القاسية (فى حالات التجمد أو فى درجات الحرارة العالية ) .
ويتصل بمجموعة المشع خزان تمدد تعويضى يوضع إلى جوارها . فمياه التبريد المخلوطة بالمواد المانعة للتجمد لها معامل تمدد حرارى كبير يستلزم وجود هذا الخزان التعويضى , ومن ثم تظل كمية المياه ثابتة فى جميع الأحوال الجوية .
وينبغى ألا يتطلب دورات التبريد من هذا النوع إجراء أى عمليات صيانة لها قبل أن تقطع السيارة مسافة 50000 كم . وعند حدوث أعطال فيها ينبغى الرجوع إلى ورشة إصلاح متخصصة .


ملاحظات هامة فى دورة التبريد
- يجب الحذر التام من الحرارة عند رفع غطاء المبرد للكشف على مستوى الماء داخله، حيث أن الحرارة تكون مرتفعة جدا خاصة بعد تشغيل المحرك لمدة طويلة.. لذلك يجب تحريك الغطاء أولا-دون رفعه - حتى يتم التخلص من الضغط داخل المبرد ثم بعد ذلك يرفع الغطاء. 
- عند تزويد المحرك بالماء بعد فترة قصيرة من إيقافه ، يدار المحرك أولا ثم يضاف الماء، وذلك لمنع هبوط الماء المضاف والبارد نسبيا إلى أسفل المبرد - فى حالة توقف المحرك - ثم يتدفق هذا الماء إلى رأس كتلة الاسطوانات بعد دوران المحرك مما يؤدى إلى تشققها نتيجة تلامسها لماء ساخن ثم ماء بارد. 
- يجب أن يكون الماء المستخدم فى التبريد نظيفا وخاليا من الأملاح التى تترسب فى أنابيب مجموعة التبريد فتسدها. 
- يجب تغيير ماء التبريد مرة كل ستة أشهر مع إضافة محاليل مانعة للصدأ.


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة التعليق





 هذه المجموعة تعمل على حمل السيارة على العجلات ، وامتصاص الاهتزازات والصدمات الناتجة من وعورة الطريق قبل وصولها إلى الركاب. وهناك نوعان لمجموعات التعليق:- 
(أ) مجموعة التعليق العادى المرتبط:- 
وهو يستخدم فى السيارات القديمة ، حيث يعتبر كل محور وما عليه من عجلات وتوابعها كمجموعة واحدة معلقة باليايات ، حتى أنه لو اصطدمت عجلة واحدة بمرتفع فى الطريق أو هوت فى منخفض لتأثرت كل المجموعة بالصدمة لأن المحور ينحرف جاعلا العجلة الأخرى نقطة ارتكازه. وبالرغم من عيوب هذه المجموعة وما تسببه من إرهاق للركاب.. إلا أنها تمتاز بالبساطة وقلة التكلفة. 
(ب ) مجموعة التعليق المستقل:- 
وتستخدم فى السيارات الحديثة حيث تعلق كل عجلة على حدة تعليقا مستقلا من جانب الإطار وياى خاص بها، فإن كل عجلة تتحرك مستقلة عن الأخرى ولا يؤثر اصطدام أحدهما إلا بجانب واحد فقط.. لذلك نرى أن هذا النوع يمتاز براحة أكثر للركاب وأداء أفضل.. وطول عمر للإطارات.

*أَجهزة التعليق في المركبات*

أجهزة التعليق في المركبات suspension systems هي مجموعة الأجهزة التي تربط بين جسم المركبة أو هيكلها وجهاز الحركة فيه، وتسمى أيضاً مجموعة التعليق وتقسم مجموعةُ التعليق، بحكم موقعه، المركبة إِلى كتلتين:
كتلة تحتية مؤلفة من عناصر السير، مثل العجلات والمحاور، التي ينتقل تأثير وزنها إِلى سطح الطريق بالتماس المباشر، وكتلة فوقية مؤلفة من جسم المركبة أو هيكلها وما يضمه، ينتقل تأثير وزنها إِلى الكتلة التحتية فسطح الطريق من خلال أجهزة التعليق.
وفي أثناء حركة المركبة وعمله، بسبب وعورة الطريق ومنعطفاته، أو بسبب تشوه العجلات وعدم توازنه، أو بسبب قوى العمل، تؤثر في المركبة قوى وعزوم دينامية عدة، يمكن تحديدها استناداً إِلى جملة إِحداثيات من حيث حركتها هي: المحور الطولي الموافق لاتجاه حركة المركبة X، والمحور العرضي للمركبة والموازي لسطح الطريق Y، والمحور الشاقولي للمركبة والعمودي على سطح الطريق Z، وينتقل تأثير هذه القوى والعزوم من خلال مجموعة التعليق إِلى جسم المركبة فتسبب إِزاحات خطية وزاويّة لأجزاء المركبة، مما يؤدي إِلى اهتزازات كل من كتلتي المركبة الفوقية والتحتية وترجحاتها.
وتتلخص مهمة مجموعة التعليق الأساسية في ضمان سلاسة حركة المركبة وثباتها قدر الإِمكان، وتحقيق راحة القيادة وسلامته، ويتم ذلك بتخفيض تأثير الحمولات الدينامية ونقلها بمرونة معينة في اتجاه محدد مع امتصاص الاهتزازات المرافقة لها وإِخماده، ولاسيما اهتزاز الكتلة الفوقية في الاتجاه الشاقولي. وكلما كانت نسبة الكتلة التحتية إِلى الكتلة الفوقية أقل ارتفعت درجة سلاسة حركة المركبة على أن تكون مؤشرات مرونة عناصر مجموعة التعليق وقدرتها على الإِخماد متناسبة مع كتلتي المركبة.
* عناصر أجهزة التعليق ودور كل منها*

تتألف أجهزة التعليق من العناصر الأساسية التالية: العناصر المرنة والعناصر الموجِّهة والعناصر المخمدة.
*العناصر المرنة:*
وهي تتلقى القوى الدينامية المؤثرة في الاتجاه الشاقولي، على نحو أساسي، فتحولها إِلى قوى اهتزازية انسيابية ويمكن لبعض العناصر المرنة أن تتلقى القوى الطولية والعرضية الناتجة من علاقة عجلات السير مع الطريق. وتقوم بهذه المهمة عناصر مرنة بتصاميم عدة منها:


 النوابض الصفيحية (المقصات) laminated leaf springs، بشكليها نصف الإِهليلجي أو ربع الإِهليلجي.
 نوابض الضغط الحلزونية helical compression springs.
 قضبان الفتل: torsion bars.
 مصادم مطاطية rubber buffers.
 مخمدات ذات أسطوانة أو وسادة هوائية air spring pellows and cylinders.
 وإِن المؤشر المميز للعنصر المرن هو الصلابة stiffness، وهي تعبر عن مقاومة العنصر للَّيِّ deflection، وهي عكس المرونة elasticity.
ويعبَّر عن الصلابة بالقوة المنسوبة إِلى واحدة اللي (نيوتون/مم N/mm) في مواصفات نوابض الضغط أو الشد، أو بعزم الفتل المنسوب إِلى واحدة زاوية الفتل نيوتون مم /5,5/ N/mm للنوابض العاملة على الفتل. ويكون مؤشر الصلابة ثابتاً للنوابض المعدنية في مجال التوائها المرن، أما مؤشر الصلابة للعناصر المرنة المطاطية أو الهوائية فلا يكون ثابتاً وإِنما تزداد قيمته مع ازدياد التواء العنصر، ويشترط في أغلب الأحيان أن تتصف مجموعة التعليق بمؤشر مرونة أو صلابة متغيرتين، لذلك تكون مجموعة التعليق من عناصر مرنة مركبة ذات صلابة أو مرونة مختلفة فيما بينها للحصول على محصلة صلابة متغيرة في مجال الالتواء المرن. 
*العناصر الموجِّهة:*
وهي تنقل بوجه أساسي تأثير القوى الطولية والعرضية وعزومها فتحرر العناصر المرنة من تأثير هذه القوى وتحد من الحركة الاهتزازية في الاتجاه الشاقولي، وهي مخصصة للحفاظ على حركية صحيحة للمركبة، وخاصة الحفاظ على أبعاد توضُّع العجلات والمحاور وزواياه في المجال المناسب. وتقوم بهذه المهمة سواعد ذات مفاصل، تضمن حركة عجلات المركبة ومحاورها في مجال محدد. وتكون المفاصل مزودة في أغلب الأحيان بعناصر مطاطية لزيادة المرونة في نقل القوى.
*العناصر المخمدة:*
وهي مخصصة لامتصاص الاهتزازات والصدمات الناشئة في العناصر المرنة وفي أجزاء المركبة الفوقية. فهي تخفض سرعة الإِزاحة الشاقولية وتسارعها بين كتلتي المركبة بمقاومة الحركة الاهتزازية ومنع حدوث الطنين فيها. وتقوم بهذه المهمة مخمدات هيدرولية أو هيدروهوائية تتكوّن في داخله، عند تعرضها للاهتزاز، مقاومة هيدرولية لحركة السائل مما يؤدي إِلى تحول جزء من الطاقة الحركية التي تنشأ عن الاهتزازات إِلى طاقة حرارية في السائل، ثم يتم إِخماد الاهتزازات وامتصاصها. وتعمل هذه المخمدات إِما باتجاه واحد، أي مقاومة حركة التمدد فقط، وإِما باتجاهين، أي مقاومة حركة التمدد والانضغاط، وتتصف بعض العناصر المرنة بإِخماد الحركة الاهتزازية إِخماداً ذاتياً بنسب مختلفة، وهذا تابع لنمط المقاومة الداخلية التي تحدث بالاحتكاك. وتكون مؤشرات العناصر المخمدة جيدة في مجموعة التعليق إِذا أمكنها تخفيض مدى الاهتزاز بمقدار 3-5 مرات لكل دور. ويمكن أن تقوم بمهام مجموعة التعليق عدة عناصر لكل منها وظيفة محددة، أو تقوم بها العناصر نفسها مثل النوابض الصفيحية (أو المقصات) التي تتميز بالمرونة الجيدة وبإِمكان إِخماد الاهتزازات العمودية بنسبة معينة بفضل مقاومة الاحتكاك الناشئ بين صفائحه، ويمكنها أن تنقل القوى والعزوم الطولية بدرجة معينة بفضل صلابتها في هذا الاتجاه وتعد المصادم المطاطية مخمدة للاهتزازات بدرجة معينة.
*أجهزة التعليق في السيارات والجرارات ذات العجلات*

تتعرض أجزاء هذه المركبات في أثناء عملها إِلى الاهتزاز والترجّح في اتجاهات عدة بحسب المحاور الثلاثة: الطولي X والعرضي Y، والشاقولي Z. وتتشابه على العموم أجهزة تعليق هذه المركبات فيما بينه، لكن اختيار عناصر مجموعة التعليق وتصميمها يتمان انطلاقاً من طبيعة عمل السيارة أو الجرار. فمن الضروري لسيارات الركوب ضمان سلاسة الحركة وسلامتها وراحة السائق والركاب ضماناً جيداً.









لذا يجب أن تتصف مجموعة التعليق فيها بالمرونة العالية، وبنسبة ملائمة لإِخماد الاهتزازات الشاقولية، وبالمتانة وبالخدمة المديدة. 
أما في الجرارات والشاحنات فيمكن أن تكون مجموعة التعليق أقل مرونة وأن تتطلب نسبة أقل في إِخماد الاهتزازات، ولكنها تتطلب متانة عالية وخدمة طويلة. ويكون لسرعة المركبة دور مهم في تحديد مجموعة التعليق المناسبة لهذه المركبات.
ويبين الشكل (1) مخططات عدة لأنواع مجموعة التعليق الشائعة في السيارات والمركبات على عجلات مطاطية عموماً. وتكون مجموعة التعليق في هذه المركبات قاسية أو مرنة.
وتضم مجموعة التعليق القاسية عناصر موجِّهة فقط، وتقوم العجلات بمهمة العناصر المرنة فيها مع بعض المصادم المطاطية. ويستخدم هذا النوع من مجموعة التعليق في بعض الجرارات الثقيلة البطيئة السرعة.
وأما مجموعة التعليق المرنة فيستخدم فيها نوع واحد من العناصر المرنة المعدنية أو المطاطية أو الهوائية أو الهدروهوائية أو نوعان أو أكثر.
وتقسم مجموعة التعليق، بحسب المخطط الحركي لربط العجلات مع المحاور ومع الهيكل، إِلى مجموعة مستقلة ومجموعة غير مستقلة وهي على عدة أنواع:


 مجموعة تعليق مستقلة أسطوانية شاقولية تتصل فيها العجلة اتصالاً مستقلاً بالهيكل من دون سواعد بوساطة عنصر واحد موجِّه ومرن ومخمِّد، وتكون إِزاحة العجلة في الاتجاه الذي يسمح به العنصر الموجِّه.
 مجموعة تعليق مستقلة بساعد موجِّه واحد بساعدين أو بعدة سواعد تربط العجلة ربطاً مستقلاً بالهيكل، وتحوي أيضاً عناصر مرنة ومخمدة. وتسمح مجموعة التعليق هذه بالإِزاحة الشاقولية للعجلة لكنها تحدُّ من حركتها في الاتجاه الطولي أو العرضي أو في اتجاه فراغي معين بحسب توضع السواعد. 



*(الشكل -2) مجموعة تعليق غير مستقرة لمحور خلفي في سيارة سياحية*​
 مجموعة تعليق غير مستقلة محورية، تتصل فيها كل عجلتين إِحداهما بالأخرى بوساطة محور جسر وتحوي أيضاً عناصر مرنة وموجهة ومخمدة تربط المحور بالهيكل، ويشيع استخدام مجموعة التعليق هذه في السيارات والجرارات. ويبين الشكل (2) عناصر مجموعة تعليق غير مستقلة لمحور خلفي في سيارة سياحية.
 مجموعة تعليق غير مستقلة توازنية، تتصل فيها كل عجلتين إِحداهما بالأخرى بوساطة وصلة طولية توازنية وتحوي عناصر مرنة وموجهة تربط الوصلة بالهيكل. وتستخدم مجموعة التعليق هذه في الشاحنات المتعددة المحاور وفي بعض معدات الطرق.
 
*أجهزة التعليق في الجرارات المزنجرة*

تعمل الجرارات المزنجرة في أماكن وعرة غير معبدة غالباً وبسرعات بطيئة نسبياً 3-10كم/سا وبقوى دفع كبيرة. وتتعرض في أثناء سيرها وعملها لقوى وعزوم في مختلف الاتجاهات X,Y,Z تنتقل من الزناجير من خلال أجهزة السير والتعليق إِلى هيكل الجرار. لذلك فمن الضروري لأجهزة السير والتعليق تخفيف قوى الصدم ما أمكن في أثناء العمل وضمان سير انسيابي.



*(الشكل -3) مخططات مجموعة تعليق المركبات المزنجرة*​
ويتصل جسم المركبة ببكرات أو طُلَم الاستناد من خلال عناصر مجموعة التعليق التي تشمل بعض العناصر المرنة كالنوابض الحلزونية أو الصفيحية أو قضبان الفتل المرنة إِضافة إِلى المصادم المطاطية. أما دور العناصر الموجِّهة فتقوم به عارضة الاستناد مع السواعد الحاملة للبكرات التي تسند الزنجير، ولا تحتوي مجموعة التعليق هنا على مخمدات خاصة لامتصاص الاهتزازات لقيام النوابض والمصادم المطاطية ذاتياً بهذه المهمة. لذلك تتصف مجموعة تعليق الجرارات المزنجرة عموماً بمرونة منخفضة نسبياً لطبيعة عملها وسرعتها البطيئة.
وتُقسم مجموعة تعليق المركبات المزنجرة إِلى ثلاثة أنواع أساسية هي: مجموعة التعليق القاسية ومجموعة التعليق نصف القاسية ومجموعة التعليق المرنة. ويبين الشكل (3) مخططات مجموعة تعليق المركبات المزنجرة.
*مجموعة التعليق القاسية:*
يكون فيها اتصال كل من دولاب التوجيه وعارضة الاستناد والبكرات ودولاب الدفع بجسم المركبة ثابتاً أو قاسياً من دون عناصر مرنة.
وتستخدم مجموعة التعليق هذه للمركبات شبه الثابتة كالحفارات الوحيدة السطل والروافع السهمية، وتكون سرعة سيرها بطيئة جداً (نحو 3-4كم/ سا)، وتسير في طرق ممهدة ولمسافات قصيرة.
*مجموعة التعليق نصف القاسية:*
تكون فيها محاور بكرات الاستناد والعارضة من دون وصلات مرنة، أما دولاب التوجيه فيتصل مع العارضة بوصلة مرنة على شكل نابض حلزوني للتحكم في شد الزنجير في حين يرتكز جسم المركبة على العارضتين بعنصر مرن على شكل نابض صفيحي نصف إِهليلجي يتوضع عرضيّ، أو على شكل بنية معدنية محدودة المرونة ترتكز على مساند مطاطية فوق كل عارضة، ومن جهة أخرى يتصل الجسم مع العارضتين بمحور في كل جانب يكون محور ترجّح لكامل الزنجير مع أجهزة الاستناد كي تتحقق المرونة المطلوبة لسير المركبة في المناطق الوعرة غير المستوية. وتُستخدم مجموعة التعليق هذه استخداماً واسعاً في المركبات والجرارات العاملة على نظام الدفع كالقواحط فهي تجمع ما بين إِمكان تحقيق قوى دفع كبيرة ضرورية للعمل، وإِمكان تخفيف قوى الصدم الناتجة في أثناء العمل، وهي تكفل سرعة سير تصل إِلى 8-10 كم/سا.
*مجموعة التعليق المرنة:*
تكون فيها بكرات الاستناد متصلة مع العارضة أو مع هيكل المركبة مباشرة بوصلات مرنة على شكل قضبان فتل أو نوابض حلزونية.
وتوفر مجموعة التعليق هذه مرونة جيدة لأجهزة الاستناد مما يتيح للزنجير تماسكاً أكبر مع تعرجات سطح الطريق فتحقق قوى دفع كبيرة. وتأخذ مجموعة التعليق هذه أشكالاً عدة في الجرارات والمركبات المزنجرة وذلك بحسب طبيعة العمل المطلوب.


 *(الشكل -4) مجموعة تعليق مرنة لجرار زراعي مزنجر*​
وفي بعض الجرارات الزراعية المزنجرة (الشكل 4)، يتصل كل شفع من بكرات الاستناد بوصلة مرنة توازنية ذات نابض حلزوني تتصل بدورها مباشرة بهيكل المركبة بوساطة محور استناد، ويتصل دولاب التوجيه بالهيكل أيضاً بنابض حلزوني، وتصل سرعة المركبة إِلى 8-10كم/سا.
وفي آلات الطرق العاملة على نظام الدفع تكون مجموعة التعليق المرنة مشابهة لمجموعة التعليق نصف القاسية، إِلا أن كل بكرتين هنا تتصلان بوصلة توازنية مرنة تعتمد على قضبان فتل مستقلة مع مصادم مطاطية تحدد إِزاحتها الشاقولية. وتكفل مجموعة التعليق هذه السير بسرعة تصل إِلى 12 كم/سا.
وفي بعض الجرارات العاملة على نظام النقل يستند الهيكل إِلى بكرات، استناداً مستقلاً بقضبان فتل مرنة طويلة، تمتد عرضيّاً في أسفل هيكل المركبة، مما يعطي مرونة كبيرة لاستناد الكتلة الفوقية. وتكفل مجموعة التعليق هذه سرعة حركة تصل إِلى 20 كم/سا أو أكثر.
وتستخدم مجموعة التعليق المرنة هذه في معظم المركبات المزنجرة العسكرية، إِنما تتميز بكراتُ استنادها أو طُلَمها بأقطارها الكبيرة المزودة بإِطار مطاطي ثخين، بحيث تستطيع المركبة السير بسرعة تصل حتى 70-90 كم /ساعة.
*أجهزة التعليق في مركبات السكك الحديدية*

تتعرض مركبات السكك الحديدية من قاطرات أو مقطورات إِلى الحمل الدينامي الذي ينتقل من العجلات إِلى الجسم أو الهيكل من خلال المضاجع ومجموعة التعليق وقواعد ارتكاز الجسم.
وينشأ هذا الحمل من درجان العجلات على الخط الحديدي بسبب التواءات السكك والعجلات وتشوهاتها وعند مرور العجلات على الفواصل في نقاط اتصال السكك وفي المنعطفات أيضاً. ولتخفيف هذه القوى والصدمات الدينامية المتواترة توضع مجموعة التعليق بين جسم المركبة العلوي upper frame وهيكل العجلات (الكراسي) bogies ومضاجعها bearing boxes.
وتؤثر القوى الدينامية في جسم القاطرة أو المقطورة فتسبب الإِزاحة الشاقولية القفز على طول المحور الشاقولي والترجّح الطولي حول المحور العرضي والترجّح العرضي الجانبي حول المحور الطولي.



*(الشكل -5) مخططات لأنواع مجموعة تعليق مركبات السكك الحديدية*​
وتعمل مجموعة التعليق على تحويل الحمل الدينامي المتواتر إِلى اهتزازات قابلة للخمود فتخفض تواتر الحركة الاهتزازية وسعتها وتسارع كتلة الجسم الفوقية. وتحوي مجموعة تعليق مركبات السكك الحديدية عناصر مرنة ومخمدة وموجهة. وتُستخدم النوابض الحلزونية والصفيحية في القطارات السريعة، إِضافة إِلى النوابض الحلزونية، عناصرُ مرنة هوائية وعناصر مخمدة في آن واحد، وهي على شكل حجرات مزدوجة مرنة تزود بالهواء المضغوط من خزان رئيس له دارة خاصة. وتتوضع هذه الحجرات فوق مضاجع العجلات، فتمتص القوى الدينامية بمرونة متغيرة، إِذ تزداد صلابة بزيادة قوى التحميل وتخمد الاهتزازات المرافقة. ويستفاد من النوابض الصفيحية والمساند المطاطية في عملية امتصاص الاهتزازات، وإِضافة إِلى ذلك توضع مخمدات خاصة هدرولية أو هدروهوائية أو احتكاكية لزيادة نسبة إِخماد الاهتزازات، وتقوم بعض السواعد والمساند، التي تزود بوصلات نابضية أو مطاطية، بدور العناصر الموجهة للحد من ترجّح جسم المركبة في الاتجاهين الطولي والعرضي.
ويبين الشكل (5) مخططات مجموعة تعليق مركبات السكك الحديدية. ويوجد نظام التعليق في مركبات السكك الحديدية بنوعين أساسيين: بمرحلة تعليق واحدة، وبمرحلتين اثنتين.
وتتوضع عناصر مجموعة التعليق ذات المرحلة الواحدة إِما بين الكراسي ومضاجع العجلات غالب، أو بين جسم المركبة وكراسي العجلات، في حين تتوضع عناصر مجموعة التعليق ذات المرحلتين بين الكراسي والمضاجع جهازَ تعليق أساسي، وبين الجسم والكراسي جهازَ تعليق ثانوياً. ويستخدم نظام التعليق ذو المرحلة الواحدة في قطارات الشحن. في حين يستخدم نظام التعليق ذو المرحلتين في قطارات نقل الركاب لضرورة سلاسة الحركة فيها.


 * (الشكل -6) عربة العجلات (الكرسي) بنظام تعليق على مرحلتين مع جهاز اعتراضي مترجح*​
وقد تكون مجموعة التعليق منفردة لكل مضجع من مضاجع العجلات أو تكون مشتركة بين مضجعين أو أكثر بوساطة أقواس توازنية ترتكز عليها لتوفير توزع القوى على المضاجع توزعاً عمودياً منتظم، وهي تستخدم أساساً في القاطرات وتسمى أيضاً جهاز التعليق العمودي. 
وفي بعض أنواع أجهزة التعليق ذات المرحلتين يكون العنصر المرن المتوضع بين قاعدة ارتكاز الجسم وكرسي العجلات على شكل نابض صفيحي إِهليلجي كامل عرضي يتمفصل بسواعد مترجِّحة متصلة بالكرسي، ويسمى جهاز التعليق العرضي وهو يكفل مرونة جيدة في الاتجاهين الشاقولي والجانبي للمركبة (الشكل 6) وهو مستخدم في مقطورات نقل الركاب.
*أهم خصائص أجهزة التعليق*

تتوقف قلة اهتزازات المركبة وجودة تعليقها في الدرجة الأولى على مرونة جملة التعليق أو صلابته، وإِطارات المركبة، وكتلة الأجزاء الفوقية المتأثرة بالفعل النابضي وتوزعه، وكتلة الأجزاء التحتية غير المتأثرة بالفعل النابضي، ومقاومة الاحتكاك الداخلي لعناصر مجموعة التعليق، ومقاومة المخمدات ونسبة إِخمادها. كما تتوقف على العوامل الخارجية القسرية كتعرجات الطريق وانعطافاته وسرعة المركبة الخطية.
أما المقاييس التي يمكن بوساطتها تقويم جودة مجموعة التعليق ومقدار تأثير العوامل المذكورة فهي الإِزاحة والتسارع في الاتجاه الشاقولي للكتلة الفوقية وسعة التواء عناصر مجموعة التعليق المرنة والإِطارات لحالتي التحميل في الثبات والحركة، والإِزاحة الشاقولية للكتلة التحتية وتواتر الاهتزازات وسعتها لكل من الكتلة التحتية والفوقية. وتتغير هذه المقاييس تغيراً دورياً غير منتظم غالباً.
ومن المهم جداً لمجموعة التعليق تعيين سعة التواء العناصر المرنة في حالتي التحميل في الثبات والحركة لأنها تحدد بدورها تواتر الاهتزازات. ومن المعلوم أن تواتر الاهتزازات التي تحقق شروط سلاسة حركة المركبة، والتي يتحملها الإِنسان بسهولة، لا يزيد على 2.5 هرتز، بالمقارنة مع تواتر السير العادي على الأقدام الذي يراوح في المجال 1 ـ 1.5٪ هرتز، ولحالة السير النشيط في المجال 1.7 - 2.5 هرتز.
وفي المركبات ذات مجموعة التعليق المرنة يتغير تواتر الاهتزاز عكسياً مع الجذر التربيعي لسعة الاهتزاز أو التواء العنصر المرن، وهذا يتعلق بدوره بمقدار الحمولة المؤثرة فيه. لذلك ينخفض تواتر الاهتزازات مع زيادة حمولة المركبة بنسبة معينة. وفي هذا المجال يمكن ذكر القيم التقريبية لتواتر اهتزازات بعض المركبات التي تكفل سلاسة حركة جيدة: للسيارات السياحية 0.67 - 1 هرتز وللحافلات 1 - 1.5 هرتز، وللشاحنات 1.5 - 2 هرتز، وللمكنات والجرارات 1.5-2.5 هرتز، وللقاطرات والمقطورات 1.5 - 1.7 هرتز.
ويؤثر تحسين جودة أجهزة التعليق تأثيراً إِيجابياً في سلاسة الحركة وثباتها وسلامته، فيحسِّن خصائص شد المركبة، مما يخفض الطاقة المهدورة لدى اهتزازات المركبة ويزيد اقتصاديتها وطول خدمته، ويقلل من تآكل سطح الطريق أوالسكة.


​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجع للسيارة
تتكون مجموعة التعليق لأي عجلة من:- 
1- مجموعة من الأذرع والوصلات .
2- ياى ورقى أو حلزونى (سوستة ورق أو سوستة كوباية) 
3- ممتص اهتزازات (مساعد)   
 اليايات:- تنقسم إلى: 
(أ ) ياى ورقى 

​ 







ويتكون من عدة خوصات من صلب مخصوص تجمع بواسطة قفيزات وتستخدم اليايات الورقية فى السيارات الحديثة فى التعليق على الإطارين الخلفيين.. فيركب الياى الورقى على كل من طرفى الدنجل الخلفى بواسطة مسمار على شكل حرف u مقلوبا ، بينما يركب طرفا الياى على الشاسيه الأول بواسطة مفصلة ثابتة والثانى بواسطة مفصلة متأرجحة. فعندما يمر الإطار على نتوء بالطريق تتمدد ورقات الياى ، بينما يبقى الطرفان الحاملان للشاسيه على نفس الارتفاع من الأرض تقريبا، وبعد المرور من النتؤ تنثنى ورقات الياى مرة ثانية لتعود للوضع الأول . وبهذا تضعف الصدمات قبل وصولها إلى الشاسيه والركاب. 

 (ب ) الياى الحلزونى






 ويستخدم فى التعليق على الإطارين الأماميين وهى أيضا تعمل على أضعاف الصدمات بعيدا عن شاسيه السيارة وبالتالى عن الركاب.


 تلخيصاً فإنه يستخدم لتضئيل صدمات الطريق , ومنع انتقالها إلى الإطار المعدنى والجسم على قدر الإمكان , توضع اليايات بين المحورين (المحاور) وبين الإطار المعدنى . ويتم تعليق يايات المركبات بعدة طرق مختلفة .
وأكثر أنواع اليايات استخداماً هو الياى الورقى الذى قد يكون نصف بيضاوى , أو ربع بيضاوى . ويتكون الياى الورقى من عدة أوراق مسطحة مرتبة فوق بعضها البعض . وتشكل نهائياً الورقة العليا منها (أم السوستة) على هيئة عينين . ويضاف إلى الورقة (العليا) عدد من أوراق أخرى متماثلة فى العرض , ولكنها مختلفة (متناقصة) فى الطول .
ويوجد بمنتصف كل ورقة ثقب لتركيب مسمار المنتصف الذى يصل الأوراق ببعضها البعض . وغالباً ما تحيط الورقة الثانية جزئياً بعينى الورقة العليا لزيادة إتزانها . وقد يتسبب أى كسر فى الورقة العليا – وخاصة إذا كان بالقرب من العين – فى وقوع حوادث سيئة , وخصوصاً فى حالة التعليق بدون محور .
ولذلك – ولأغراض الأمان – تقوى العين فى الغالب بتركيب ورقة إضافية تلتف حولها من أعلى . وهكذا يمكن منع شُكًل (مشابك) اليايات من المراوغة .
وتوضع الأوراق فوق بعضها البعض تحت ضغط يؤدى إلى نشوء إحتكاك بينهما عند تحركها (إنحنائها) يتسبب فى حدوث المضاءلة . وعلى أية حال فأنه يجب أل تحتك الأوراق ببعضها البعض وهى جافة , بل يجب عدم تجميعها إلا بعد تشحيمها بشكل مناسب .
ويتوقف استخدام اليايات ذات القوى المختلفة مع كل من المحورين الأمامى والخلفى على الحمل الواقع على كل منهما .
ونظراً لتغير طول الياى بتغير الحمل , لذلك تعلق إحدى عينى الياى باستخدام شكال (مشبك) يسمح لها بالتأرجح . ويربط الياى بالمحور بمسمارين على شكل U , ويعمل مسمار المنتصف على تثبيت الاوراق ومنع الياى من التزحزح على المحور . وتركب مشابك الإرتداد (القفيزات) فى مواضع متوسطة بطول الياى لمنع إنتقال الأوراق .
وقد أدى تخفيض وزن الأجزاء غير المرتدة – التى تشمل على العجلات , والأطواق , والمحاور , ومكونات مجموعة القيادة والتوجيه المربوطة بالمحور – إلى استخدام الياى الورقى المستعرض . وسواء ركب الياى بمفرده أم على هيئة أزواج , فأنه يعمل بمثابة محور أمامى .
ويستخدم هذا الياى كذلك فى تعليق المحور الخلفى ذى العمودين الطافيين . وفى هاتين الحالتين لا يتم نقل حركة القيادة والفرملة , وكذلك العزم , عن طريق الياى – وإنما يتم عن طريق أذرع خاصة تصل المحور بالإطار المعدنى .
ويتم تعليق اليايات بواسطة مساميرها (بنوزها) المحمولة فى الجلب المركبة بأعين اليايات , والتى تتطلب دائماً التزييت الجيد . وتستخدم فى الغالب جلب مطاطية متوسطة (لينات مخففة للصدمات والصوت) . وهى لا تتطلب صيانة كبيرة , وتتميز بعمر استخدام أطول .
وفى اللوارى الثقيلة لا يكفى ياى واحد للوفاء فى وقت واحد بجميع متطلبات تحميلها – أى من أول ما تكون فارغة حتى تكون محملة بحملها بالكامل – وكفالة التشغيل المنتظم والجيد فى كل الأحوال , ومن العسير عموماً تشغيل الياى عندما لا يكون محملاً . ولهذا يركب فى الغالب ياى مساعد () فوق الياى المعتاد ليشغل فقط عند حمل محدد .
وهناك نوع آخر من اليايات المتغيرة الطول , وفيه تنزلق إحدى نهايتى الورقة العليا (أم السوستة) على كتيفة (مسند) زلقة , سطحها الزلق مقوس . ونتيجة لذلك تتحرك نقطة تحميل الورقة إلى الداخل عند تحميل الياى فيقل الطول الفعال للياى بالقدر المناظر , وبالتالى تزداد قدرته بازدياد الحمل .
وتزود بعض سيارات الركوب , وكذلك اللوارى , باليايات الحلزونية – وخاصة فى حالة التعليق المستقل للعجل () .
ويجر التعليق الخاص بالمحور الخلفى باستخدام ياى ذى قضيب لى مثبت من طرفيه () . ويعتبر هذا النوع من التحميل غاية فى البساطة . وكلما كان قضيب اللى طويلاً (فى الإتجاه الطولى للسيارة) , كان فعل الياى لطيفاً .

وقد يركب قضيب اللى فى الإتجاه المتعامد على إتجاه القيادة (أى الإتجاه الطولى للمركبة) .
ويعيب التصميم بهذه الكيفية أن أطوال قضبان اللى تصبح فى هذه الحالة محدودة بالمسافة بين العجلتين . وعندما تكون مسافات انفراد الياى كبيرة تكون اجهادات اللى كبيرة بالتالى . ويتم تعليق العجلات فى هذا التصميم باستخدام ذراع تعليق متصل بقضيب اللى .
وقد ابتكرت حديثاً مخدات بنيوماتية (وسائد هوائية تعمل بالهواء المضغوط ) تستخدم فى مجال هندسة السيارات بدلاً من التعليق الميكانيكى .
وقد يتسبب التجميع الغير صحيح لليايات فى انكسارها , . ويجب أن يترك للياى حيز كاف ليتحرك فيه بحرية , وإلا انكسرت إحدى عينيه عموماً . وقد يكون السبب فى الكسر التركيب غير الصحيح للياى , أو تكون الصدأ عليه , أو الربط الشديد لمساميره . وعند تركيب الياى يجب ربط الصامولة البرجية لمسماره بإحكام أولاً , ثم يخفف عنها الرباط بمقدار سدس لفة , أى بمقدار مشقبية واحدة للتيلة . وفى كل الحالات يجب ألا يعاق وصول الزيت .
ويتسبب التحميل الزائد للسيارة , أو الربط غير الكافى للمسامير التى على شكل الحرفU فى انكسار الأوراق عند مسمار المنتصف , نظراً لأن هذا المسمار ينحرف فيها عند هذا الموضع .وإلى جانب ذلك فقد يؤدى كلال أوراق اليايات إلى انكسارها , وحينئذ يتحتم استبدال اليايات . ومن غير العملى تغيير أوراق اليايات كل منها على حدى , نظراً لاحتمال حدوث انكسارات متتابعة ومبكرة لها عندما يحدث الكلال لمعدنها .
ولكل ياى ما يعرف باسم "الذبذبة الطبيعية" التى تحتمها أبعادها وحجمه , وإذا تعدت ذبذبة الياى هذه الذبذبة الطبيعية نتيجة لمطبات الطريق , ففى هذه الحالة يزداد اهتزاز المركبة وتمايلها إلى حد كبير قد يبعد العجلات عن إلتصاقها بالأرض . ولهذا السبب يجب إتخاذ اللازم نحو مراجعة فعل الياى وتصحيحه بدون إنقاص الفعل المرن لمجموعة التعليق . ولذلك تركب ممتصات الصدمات () فى مجموعة التعليق بالسيارات .
وفى اليايات الورقية الورقية المستخدمة فى اللوارى , يكون الإحتكاك الداخلى بين الأوراق كبيراً جداً بدرجة تكفى للإستغناء عن ممتصات الصدمات . ويختلف الأمر كلية فى حالة اليايات الورقية الرقيقة المستخدمة فى سيارات الركوب , وفى الحالات التى تركب فيها اليايات الحلزونية واليايات ذوات قضيب اللى التى تتسم بشدة انخفاض فعل المضاءلة الذاتية بها .
ولا يتم انتقاء ممتصات الصدمات وأبعادها (أحجامها ) إلا بعد إجراء التجارب عليها مع اليايات المستخدمة . وتزود معظم السيارات الحديثة بممتصات صدمات من النوع الهيدروليكى .
ويتكون ممتص الصدمات الهيدروليكى أساساً من كباس , أو جناح دوار , يتحرك فى أسطوانة – أو مبيت (علبة) – فى أثناء انضغاط يايات المركبة وإرتدادها . ويدفع الزيت الموجود فى الأسطوانة , أو المبيت , خلال فتحات أو صمامات صغيرة فيتسبب عنه فعل المضاءلة .
ومعظم ممتصات الصدمات مزدوجة الفعل , أى أنها تعمل فى كلا الإتجاهين فى أثناء انضغاط اليايات وارتدادها . أما ممتصات الصدمات الأحادية الفعل فلا تعمل إلا فى أثناء ارتداد اليايات .
وكمية الزيت المستخدمة فى ممتص الصدمات ذى الكباس أو الجناح الصغيرة . وهناك اتجاه عام حديث للتحويل إلى ممتصات الصدمات التليسكوبية () التى تتميز بإمكانها حمل كميات كبيرة من الزيت , وسهولة إحكامها ضد التسريب , وإستغنائها عن أذرع التشغيل الخاصة . وينبغى ملء ممتصات الصدمات بالزيت الخاص بها .



 
ممتص الاهتزازات (المساعد)







لما كان الياى - طبقا لخواص مادته - لا يستقر بسهولة بعد تخطى المناطق الوعرة فى الطريق وإنما يستمر فى انفعاله ، فيستمر الياى الورقى فى التمدد والانثناء ، ويستمر الياى الحلزونى فى التمدد والانضغاط ويستمر ذلك فترة من الوقت قبل أن يثبت الياى على وضعه الأصلى.. وذلك يسبب متاعب كثيرة للسيارة وللركاب وللياى نفسه.. ولذلك كان لابد من التغلب على هذه الاهتزازات ويستخدم لذلك ممتص الاهتزازات.. وأهم أنواع ممتص الاهتزازات هو: ممتص الاهتزازات التلسكوبي.. وهو عبارة عن أنبوبتين يمكن لأحدهما الانزلاق داخل الأخرى من خلال نوع مخصوص من الزيت.. يوجد بالأنبوبة العليا كباس به صمامان يمر الزيت من خلالهما بصعوبة عند تداخل الانبوبتين أو خروجهما من بعضهما.. أى أن ممتص الاهتزازات يبذل مقاومة كبيرة ضد انزلاق الأنبوبة السفلى فى العليا أو خروج السفلى من العليا وبهذا يمكن القضاء على الاهتزازات وتثبيت اليايات بسرعة بدون تأرجح.





​
كما نطلق عليها فى لغتنا الدارجة وظيفتها كما هو واضح من إسمها تخفيف الصدمة الناشئة عن ارتطام عجلات السيارة بمطب او مقب على جسم السيارة

مما يتكون المساعد:

كثيرون منا خصوصا قليلى المعرفة بالسيارات يعتقدون ان المساعدين هى ذلك الكائن الحلزونى الذى يرونه عند النظر بداخل فجوة العجلات بالسيارة، ولكن هذا الكائن الحلزونى هى السوستة ووضيفتها مكملة لوضيفة المساعد، اما المساعد نفسه فهو عبارة عن اسطوانة من المعدن طولها حوالى 35-40 سم حسب نوع السيارة وقطرها من 5-7 سم، يخرج من طرفها العلوى عمود من الصلب قابل للحركة الى داخل او خارج الإسطوانة طوله يصل طوله فى اقصى حالات امتداده الى 30-35 سم حسب نوع السيارة

هذة الإسطوانة تكون على شكل سلندر مجوف يتحرك بداخله مكبس المكبس يكون مرتبط بالعمود الصلب الذى ذكرناه سالفا كقطعة واحدة كما يكون فى المكبس ثقوب دقيقة تسمح بمرور الزيت من اسفل المكبس الى اعلاه

وفى اعلى المساعد عند نقطة خروج العمود من الإسطوانة ، يوجد مانع تسرب زيت (اويل سيل)oil seal وظيفته الحفاظ على الزيت داخل المساعد

كيف يعمل المساعد:

يوجد مساعد عند كل عجلة يكون طرفه السفلى(الإسطوانة) مربوط بمجموعة العجلة وطرفه العلوى(نهاية ذراع الصلب العليا) مرتبطة بشاسيه السيارة، وتكون السوستة إما محملة على المساعد او مركبة بشكل منفصل عنه

عند تلقى مطب صناعى مثلا ترتفع مجموعة العجلة لاعلى وتحاول رفع السيارة بالكامل، فتضغط على السوستة والمساعد، فى هذة الحالة تحاول الإسطوانة الحركة الى اعلى بالنسبة لذراع المساعد، او بشكل آخر يتحرك العمود بالمكبس الى اسفل داخل الإسطوانة ، وهنا لا يكون هناك مهرب للزيت الموجود فى حيز الإسطوانة أسفل المكبس سوى الهروب عبر الثقوب الدقيقة الموجودة بالمكبس الى حيز الإسطوانة اعلى المكبس

ونظرا لضيق هذة الثقوب فإن الزيت يحتاج الى قوه عاتية لدفعه من اسفل الى اعلى المكبس (تخيل نفسك بتحاول تفرغ حقنة كبيرة مليانة ميه عن طريق مكبسها لو الإبرة راكبة، وفرق القوة المطلوبة عن لو الإبرة مش راكبة ههاتقدر تتخيل حجم القوة التى يمتصها تحريك الزيت عبر ثقوب المكبس) ، وهذة القوة هى التى تمتص صدمة المطب

طيب طالما ان هذا هو دور المساعد فما لزوم السوستة، السوستة لها دورين،

اولا هى تحفظ ارتفاع السيارة وتعيدها بعد المطب الى ارتفاعها الطبيعى

ثانيا السوستة دورها فى مقاومة الصدمة يكمل دور المساعد لأن السوستة تسمى عائق تفاضلى من الدرجة الاولى والمساعد يسمى عائق تفاضلى من الدرجة الثانية

معناه ايه الكلام المجعلص ده: عائق تفاضلى من الدرجة الاولى معناه ان مقاومته بتزيد كل ما السرعة زادت(انا هنا بتكلم عن سرعة ارتفاع العجلة فى المطب وليس سرعة السيارة)

اما العائق التفاضلى من الدرجة الثانية فمعناه ان مقاومتة بتزيد كلما زاد التغير فى معدل السرعة (ألعجلة)،برضه انا هنا بتكلم عن سرعة ارتفاع العجلة فى المطب وليس سرعة السيارة

برضه معناه ايه الكلام ده، الكلام ده معناه ببساطة ان السوستة مقاومتها بتكون ثابتة للمطبات وبالتالى السوستة لوحدها لو كلت مطب بسيط هاتقاومه بما يناسبه لكن لو كلت مطب جامد هتقاومه بنفس مقاومة المطب البسيط وبالتالى العربية ترزع فى المطب، لكن المساعد مقاومته بتزيد مع قوة الصدمة وبالتالى بيمنع الرزع

متى يتنهى عمر المساعد:

ينتهى عمر المساعد عندما لا يستطيع اداء وظيفته وذلك لسبب من الأسباب الآتية:

1- اتساع الثقوب وتآكلها، او تآكل حبك المكبس مع الإسطوانة مما يؤدى الى سهولة مرور الزيت بين ناحيتى المكبس فلا يمتص المساعد الصدمة بالقدر الكافى ويقال فى هذة الحالة ان المساعد اصبح خفيف

2- انحشار المكبس فى اى جزء من مشواره بالإسطوانة نتيجة لاعوجاج الاسطوانة بسبب خبطة، او وحود شوائب او رايش يسد ثقوب الزيت، وهنا يقال ان المساعد (حجر) (فعل ماضى بتشديد وفتح الجيم)

3- تلف الاويل سيل العلوى للمساعد وتسرب الزيت خارج الإسطوانة حتى ينفذ ويفقد المساعد وظيفتة، وهنا يقال ان المساعد (ضرب زيت)

أهمية المساعدين:

المساعدين هى التى تحمى جميع اجزاء السيارة من آثار ضربات المطبات المختلفة، وتلفها يؤدى الى تعرض جميع اجزاء السيارة للضرب طوال الوقت نتيجة للمطبات، فيؤدى الىت تفكك لحامات الشاسية وتلف المقصات وعلبة الديرريكسون والكبالن وقواعد المحرك والجنوط والإطارات، الى جانب الصدمات المتكرر التى تؤذى ركاب السيارة لذا لا يجوز ابدا ترك السيارة تعمل بمساعدين تالفة

كيفية تحديد حالة المساعد

اسهل تجربة للمساعدين: الضغط باليد بقوة على كل جانب من جوانب السيارة عند كل عجلة ومحاولة هز السيارة بضغطات متتالية، يجب ان تتجاوب السيارة مع الضغط عندما نصل لقوة حوالى 15-20 كيلوجرام(اى نضغط على السيارة بنفس القوة اللزمة لرفع 15-20 كيلوجرام من على الأرض)

لو لم تستجب السيارة للضغط نهائيا يكون المساعد محجر
لو استجابت لاول ضغطة بصعوبة ثم فى الضغطات التالية وجدنا ان السيارة تتمرجح معنا باقل مجهود ممكن وبعد رفع اليد من على السيارة تهتز السيارة مرة او اثنتين بحرية يكون المساعد خفيف
لو تطلب الامر ضغطات متتالية متساوية فى القوة (15-20 كيلوجرام) لهز السيارة وبمجرد رفع اليد من على السيارة تتوقف عن الإهتزاز يكون المساعد سليم
بالنسبة لتسرب الزيت يتم الكشف عليه بالعين بالنظر الى اعلى اسطوانة المساعد والبحث عن آثار زيت 
​





​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

العجل والإطارات




أنواع الإطارات: 

العجلة أو الجنط هو هيكل يصنع من الصلب ليركب عليها الإطار وهناك نوعان من الإطارات :-


1- إطارات ذات قلوب داخلية وهو يتركب من إطار داخلي معدني وإطار خارجي من المطاط بالإضافة إلى عدة أنسجة من النايلون أو الرايون .


2- إطارات ليس لها قلوب داخلية .
يصنع الإطار الحديث بخلط المطاط الساخن بالعناصر المساعدة والأخرى الرئيسية مثل الكبريت والزنك الأبيض ودهون الشمع وبعض الملينات . ثم يدخل هذا الخليط إلى ماكينة التقطيع ، فيقطع شرائح مرنة تلف مع خيوط الحرير الصناعي على هيئة كتلة الإطار ، ثم تنقل إلى قالب له الشكل النهائي للإطار ويسخن القالب وينفخ من الداخل فتأخذ الكتلة شكل القالب ، وتتم هنا عملية الكبرتة بفعل الضغط والحرارة والكبريت الإضافي . وقد توالت التحسينات والتجديدات فظهر المطاط الصناعي وهو الغالب والأعم في العالم الآن ، كما ظهرت الإطارات التيوبلس (بدون داخلي) 

وتقوم جميعها بالوظائف التالية : 

1) تحمل الأثقال الواقعة عليها بتأثير نقل الحركة وخصوصاً في السرعات العالية ، وكذلك عند استخدام الفرامل . 
2) حمل ثقل العربة من الأمام والخلف دون تغيير في شكل السيارة . 
3) امتصاص الصدمات من أجل راحة الركاب . 
4) تقليل المقاومة من سطح الأرض ( الاحتكاك ) ومقاومة جميع أنواع السطوح الأرضية . 
ولهذا يعتبر الإطار أخر مرحلة من مراحل نقل الحركة في السيارة ، غير أن المحاور والعجلات وجهاز الفرامل المركب عليها يعتمد كلها على الطراوة والمرونة الموجودتين في الإطارات المطاطية .

وفي دراسة هامة عن حوادث السيارات تبين أن إطار السيارة قد يكون سبباً رئيسياً في كثير من الحوادث ، ولذا يجب الاهتمام بإطارات السيارة فيوصي بالكشف على الإطارات الخارجية كل ستة أشهر لنزع المسامير الصغيرة أو قطع الزجاج أو الحصى ، وينصح بالرش داخل الإطار ببودرة التلك ، كما يجب إعادة ضبط إتزان وزوايا الإطارات الخارجية الجديدة وكذلك عند ملاحظة وجود إهتزاز بعجلة القيادة أثناء السير بالسيارة .

وهناك عوامل مهمة يجب أن تؤخذ في الحسبان عند شراء الإطارات وهي كالتالي:

1- الجو : الذي سوف تقود فيه السيارة حار أم بارد.
2 - السرعة : التي تقود فيها سيارتك.
3- تاريخ تصنيع الإطار.
4 - وزن المركبة : مما يساعدك على إختيار دلالة حمل مناسبة.

الجو:

هناك الفئات التالية (A-B-C) صنفت هذه الفئات من قبل الشركات المصنعة، والجدول التالي يبين كل فئة والجو المناسب لها:
A المناطق الحارة.
B المناطق متوسطة الحرارة .
C المناطق الباردة.
وعموماً ينصح بالفئة A مخصصة للمناطق الحارة وتليها الفئة B وهي للمناطق المتوسطة الحرارة أما الفئة C فهي للمناطق الباردة.

السرعة:

الشركات المصنعة للإطارات في العالم تصنع الإطار على أساس أنه يتحمل سرعة قصوى , لذا أحرص أن تختار الإطارات ذات السرعة العالية و لا يعني ذلك أننا نشجعك على السرعة العالية بل نوصي بالتقيد بالسرعة القانونية من أجل سلامتك ولكن كلما زاد رمز سرعة الإطار زادت جودته .

والجدول التالي يوضح كل رمز والسرعة القصوى له :
الرمز S T H V
السرعة كم/س 180 190 210 240



تاريخ الإنتاج :





من المهم جداً أن تختار إطار حديث الإنتاج حتى تتجنب أخطاء التخزين وحتى تسلم من انفجار الإطار, ويكتب تاريخ الإنتاج عادة على جانب الإطار ويتكون من ثلاثة إلى أربع أرقام فالرقمين الأول من اليسار يدلان على رقم الأسبوع والرقمين من اليمين يدلان على سنة التصنيع ويسبقان عادة بالكلمة فعلى سبيل المثال DOTاللاتينية :
DOT 2000 
تعني أن الإطار منتج في الأسبوع عشرون من السنة الميلادية 2000 وهكذا.

دلالة الحمل:

الشركات المصنعة تصنع الإطار وتضع في الحسبان أن هذا الإطار يتحمل حمل معين بعده ينهار, لذا من المهم أن تختار دلالة حمل مناسبة لسيارتك , ولكن كيف يمكن تحديد دلالة الحمل المناسب لإطارات سيارتي ؟ وكيف يمكن تحديد دلالة الحمل المكتوبة على الإطار ؟ 

بالنسبة لتحديد دلالة الحمل المناسبة لسيارتك فهذا موجود في كتيب التشغيل الخاص بسيارتك وأيضاً يكتب غالباً على اللوحة الجانبية لباب السائق.وبالنسبة لدلالة الحمل تكتب على جانب الإطار وغالباً بجانب دلالة السرعة وهي تتكون من خانتين أو ثلاث وعموماً لكي تحافظ على إطارات سيارتك عليك بالتالي:

1- معايرة الإطارات باستمرار وخاصة قبل السفر.
2 - تجنب الاصطدام بالأرصفة والمواد الصلبة.
3 - تجنب الفرملة المفاجئة والسرعة.
4 - تجنب زيادة الحمل عن النسبة المسموح بها.

رموز ومقاييس الإطارات :




هناك بعض الرموز والأرقام الموجودة على الإطارات والتي لها دلالتها مثل : 
( 185 / 70.VR.13 ) 185 / 70 في أر 13 والمعنى من هذه الرموز أن عرض الإطار 185 مم وأن الارتفاع يساوى 70% من العرض. 
- أر راديال ( Radial ) وتعني أن في الإطار حزاماً قطرياً كاملاً من الأسلاك أو خيوط النايلون . 
- 13 هي قطر الجنط بالبوصة ( 33 سنتيمتراً ) . 
- أما الحرف الذي يسبق R فهو يرمز إلى أقصى سرعة يتحملها الإطار 


وإليك بعض النصائح للمحافظة على الإطارات وإطالة عمرها : 

التأكد من أن ضغط الهواء بالإطارات صحيح والسيارة محملة . 
فحص مقياس الإطارات وتناسب الإطارين الأماميين والإطارين الخلفيين ، لأن استعمال أنواع مختلفة من الإطارات إلى اليمين واليسار في المقدمة والمؤخرة له تأثير على استقامة العجلات . . فمن الطبيعي أن يؤثر الإطار المتآكل على مستوى السيارة ويغير زاوية ميل العجلات وميل المفصلة . 
تذكر دائماً أن قياسات الاستقامة تقرأ بأجزاء الدرجة ولضمان الدقة يجب أن توقف السيارة على أرض مستوية . 
ينصح بعكس الإطارات وذلك بوضع الإطارات الأمامية محل الإطارات الخلفية والعكس . 

- ومن الأشياء التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار عند تبديل إطارات سيارتك : 

أ- تبديل إطارات السيارة عند كل صيانة أي كل 5000 كم أو كل 10000 كم على حسب نوعية الإطار . 
ب- ضبط هواء الإطارات بعد التبديل لوجود بعض الموديلات يختلف ضغط إطاراتها الأمامية عن الخلفية . 
جـ- عدم تبديل الإستبن في عملية التبديل . 
د- عدم تغير اتجاه السهم الموجود على جانب الإطار إلى الوضع العكسي وذلك لحدوث أصوات للإطارات في حالة تغيير إتجاة السهم


*لماذا إطارات السيارات سوداء؟*


*Why are Tires Black*​




الإطارات في حالة تركها بالهواء الجوي, سوف تجف, ويتغير لونها وفي النهاية تتشقق وتشق, وهذه مشكلة تكلف عدة ملايين للمستخدمين للمنازل النقالة, ومقطورات جر القوارب, وملاك السيارات الكلاسيكي والتي تظل في مكانها لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
*السبب الرئيسي لتدهور حالة الإطار والمنتجات المطاط والمطاط الاصطناعي هو الأزون*, وهو غاز ليس له رائحة وهو جزء من مكونات الهواء الذي نستنشقه. عندما يتحد مع الأشعة فوق البنفسجية (الجزء غير المرئي من أشعة الشمس)فإنه يبدأ بمهاجمة المادة المصنوع منها الإطار.
للحماية من أضرار الأوزون و الأشعة فوق البنفسجية, يضاف إلى مادة الإطار مادة مثبتة. هذه المادة تعمل على امتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وتحوليها إلى حرارة, والتي تتشتت بدون أحداث إي أضرار للإطار. جميع مصنّعي الإطارات يستخدمون نفس المادة, وهي كربون أسود. ولهذا جميع الإطارات سوداء.

هذه المادة مع تفاعلها مع الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية تتحول وتفقد قدرتها على أداء مهمتها, ويتحول لونها إلى اللون الرمادي. هذا أحدى أسباب تغيير لون الإطار مع الزمن. ومع مرور الوقت تقل قدرة هذه المادة على التفاعل وتبدأ تدهور حالة الإطارات في التسارع. ولحماية الإطار من تلف الأوزون, فإن مصنّعي الإطارات أضافوا أيضا مركب شمعي للتركيبة الخاصة بتصنيع الإطار. علمية انبعاج الإطار أثناء دورانه, تدفع بجزيئات الشمع إلى السطح. وهذا يشكل حاجز بين الهواء (الأوزون والأكسجين) ومادة الإطار. وهذا يسمى في مجال الإطارات تفتح الزهرة blooming.

*عندما يظل الإطار في وضع ثابت لفترة طويلة* (المنازل النقالة, مقطورات جر القوارب, السيارات الكلاسيكي), ومع مرور الوقت تقل قدرة المادة الكربون الأسود على التفاعل ولا يحدث دفع لجزيئات الشمع لسطح الإطار, يبدأ الأوزون بمهاجمة مادة الإطار. مع وجود الأوزون والأشعة فوق البنفسجية, يتسارع عملية تدهور الإطار, فيجف الإطار, ويتغير لونه, ويتشقق.



​ 

مجموعات الحركة



*الإطار المعدنى *​ 
 يحمل إطار السيارة المعدنى جميع وحدات المركبة – مثل المحرك,و صندوق التروس و المحور الأمامى و جهاز القيادة والتوجيه . ويطلق على كل هذه المجموعات – وهى مجمعة – اسم "الشاسيه" . ويركب جسم السيارة على الإطار المعدنى , ويربط به بإحكام . 
 وأبسط نوع من الإطارات المعدنية له عارضتان (كمرتان) جانبيتان مصنوعتان من القطاعات الصلب المدرفلة على البارد , والتى على شكل المجرى . وتمسك هاتان العارضتان الطويلتان ببعضهما البعض بعدة عوارض مستعرضة () , ومن فوائدها حمل المحرك والمشع (الرادياتير).

 وأهم المتطلبات الواجب توافرها فى الإطار المعدنى هى الجودة والقوة (المتانة) الكافية للصمود لقوى اللى والحنى التى يتعرض لها – وخاصة عندما تعمل السيارة على الطرق الوعرة – وكذلك عدم نقله الإنحناءات (الإنحرافات) إلى الجسم . وقد تغيرت كثيراً الأشكال التقليدية للإطارات المعدنية منذ ابتكار نظام التعليق المستقل للعجل باستخدام اليايات المستعرضة وما إلى ذلك .
 وفى بعض سيارات الركوب يستغنى عن الإطار المعدنى ويستخدم ما يعرف باسم "الجسم عديم الإطار " وفى هذه الحالة يصمم الجسم بالصلابة الكافية التى تمكنه من أن يحل محل الإطار المعدنى , وتربط به جميع الوحدات التى كانت تربط من قبل بالإطار – مثل المحرك وصندوق التروس ومبيت المحور واليايات ومجموعة قيادة التوجيه .







*جهاز القيادة والتوجيه * ​ 
ينبغى ان توفى مجموعة القيادة والتوجيه بالسيارة بالمتطلبات التالية :
أ‌- يجب ألا يتغير أو يفسد أى وضع قيادة محدد للعجلتين الأماميتين نتيجة لصدمات الطريق , أو فعل مجموعة اليايات .
ب‌- يجب أن يتيح جهاز القيادة والتوجيه تشغيله بدون جهد أو عناء . وحسب السرعة القصوى للسيارة تنتقى زاوية الزنق بحيث يمكن تشغيل الجهاز بكفاءة بدون الإخلال بإتزانه .
ت‌- يجب تفادى حدوث الزنق الذاتى لمجموعة التوجيه حتى يمكن لعجلة القيادة (طارة الدركسيون) العودة إلى وضعها الأصلى أوتوماتيكياً .
ث‌- يجب أن يمتص جهاز القيادة والتوجيه جزءاص كبيراص من صدمات الطريق , وأن يحول دون إنتقالها إلى عجلة القيادة .
ويتكون جهاز القيادة والتوجيه فى السيارة من المكونات الآتية :
عجلة القيادة (طارة الدريكسيون), وعمود القيادة , وعلبة ترس التوجيه , ومجموعة أذرع التوجيه التحكمية , ووصلة الجر (ساعد التوجيه) , والشداد (ذراع الأذدواج) () .
وتجمع علبة ترس التوجيه مجموعة آليات تحويل الحركة الدورانية لعجلة القيادة إلى ذراع التوجيه الهابطة (ذراع بتمان) . وتربط هذه العلبة بمسامير فى الإطار المعدنى , وعندما يكون الجسم عديم الإطار فأنها تربط بإحدى عوارضة .  
وتنتقل الحركة الدورانية الناتجة من تحريك عجلة القيادة من خلال ترس بنيون مركب على عمود القيادة 
وتتكون مجموعة التوجيه من جريدة مسننة مستقيمة ومتعامدة مع إتجاه السير , وترس صغير (بنيون) بأسنان مستقيمة متصل بطرف عمود القيادة ومعشق بالجريدة المسننة () . 
ويحمل طرف الجريدة المسننة ذراعاً بوصلتين خاصتين بذراعى الإزدواج القصيرتين الموصلتين برافعتى توجيه العجلتين الأماميتين . 
ويوقى حامل الجريدة المسننة عموماً من الإتساخات والأتربة بتغليفة بجلبتين مصنوعين من الجلد , وتثبتان بذراعى الإزدواج بواسطة شريطين ماسكين . ولا يتطلب هذا النوع من مجموعات التوجيه إلا أقل عدد من الوصلات , وبالتالى فأنه يتميز بعمر استخدام طويل وأدنى خلوص قد ينشأ فى المجموعة . وهويستخدم بصفة خاصة عند تعليق العجلتين الأماميتين بدون محور . ويركب خلف ترس البنيون ممتص صدمات إحتكاكى لمنع إنتقال صدمات الطريق إلى عجلة القيادة .
ولأغرلض التجميع لا يوصل عمود القيادة توصيلاً جسيئاً بترس البنيون , ولكنه يوصل به عن طريق قرص مرن صغير . ومجموعة التوجيه بالجريدة المسننة وترس البنيون بصفة خاصة تستعدل نفسها بنفسها أوتوماتيكياً بعد الخروج من المنحنيات , أى أنها تعيد العجلتين الأماميتين وعجلة القيادة إلى وضعها المتوسط (السير فى خط مستقيم . وتناسب هذه الخاصية القيادة فى الطرق المتعرجة (الملتفة) .
ويضح شكل() المكونات المختلفة لمجموعة التوجيه الموجودة بمحور أمامى حديث . ولتحسين هذه المجموعة تقسم ذراع الإزدواج كما هو مبين .
ويجب ألا يستنفد مجموعة التوجيه جهداً كبيراً . وتتوقف القوة الموجودة لتشغيل عجلة القيادة على حمل العجلتين الأماميتين . ويتطلب الأمر فى بعض الأحيان مؤازرة مجهود السائق بواسطة وحدة توجيه مؤازره (سيرفو) هيدروليكية أو بنيوماتية (تعمل بالهواء المضغوط ) .
وتتكون هذه الوحدة عموماً من أسطوانة هواء مضغوط () . وعن طريق ذراع الكباس يؤثر كباسها مباشرة على ذراع التوجيه التحكمية (رافعة التوجيه) بالمحور الأمامى , ويعزز توجيه العجلتين الأماميتين عند لف عجلة القيادة , ويشغل صمام التحكم بأسطوانة الهواء المضغوط . وهكذا يمكن القيادة والتوجيه بأقل قدر ممكن . ويجب أن يؤخذ فى الحسبان على أية حال إمكان التشغيل المباشر لمجموعة التوجيه الأصلية عند حدوث أى أعطال بمجموعة التوجيه المؤازرة , مثل أعطال صمام أسطوانة الهواء المضغوط .
 ويجب إجراء الصيانة المستمرة لمجموعة التوجيه التى تتطلب النظافة التامة قبل كل شئ . ويجب ملء علبة ترس التوجيه دائماً بالشحم الكافى , كما يجب تزويد موضع التزييت بالكمية الكافيه منه . ويجب كذلك العناية بالتثبيت الجيد لعلبة ترس التوجيه بالإطار المعدنى . ومن الأمور الهامة تثبيت مسامير جميع الوصلات بالتيل المشقوقة . وأى خلوص يكتشف فى مجموعة التوجيه يجب معالجتها بإعادة الضبط .
ويجب ألا تزيد الحركة الحرة لعجلة القيادة (أى الزاوية التى يمكن أن تدور خلالها دون إنتقال العجلتين الأماميتين ) على مقدار معين . ويتحدد هذا المقدار بعشرين درجة على الأكثر للسيارات السريعة , وثلاثين درجة للسيارات الأقل منه سرعة . 
كما يجب أل تزيد هذه الحركة الحرة على سبع درجات فى حالة التوجيه بجريدة مسننة وترس بنيون . وقد يحدث الخلوص الزائد فى مجموعة التوجيه نتيجة للأسباب التالية :
- تآكل الوصلات بالإحتكاك .
- لعب (بوش) زائد فى علبة ترس التوجيه .
- ربط غير كاف لذراع التوجيه الهابطة بالعمود .
وعلاوة على ذلك فأنه لكفالة القيادة السليمة يجب مراعاة الضغط المحدد فى اللإطارات (العجلات) والإلتزام بذلك . وقد يتسبب عدم إنضباط تركيب العجلتين الأماميتين فى حدوث أعطال بمجموعة التوجيه .



* مجموعة العادم *​ 
الغرض من مجموعة العادنم هو إخراج الغازات العادمة من الأسطوانات بشكل آمن وهتدئ . وتتصل ماسورة العادم – عن طريق شفة (فلانشة) عادة – بمجمع العادم () المتصل بدوره من الجانب برأس الأسطوانات (وش السلندر) . وفى كل مركبة يجب أن توفى مجموعة العادم بمطلبين :
أولهما : أن تطرد الغازات العادمة إلى الهواء الجوى بأقصى سرعة ممكنة .
وثانيهما: أن تخفض من صوت العادم بحيث لا يتأذى المارة فى الطريق من الأصوات المزعجة . و
ويمكن الوفاء بالمطلب الأول كذلك جزئياً بتبريد الغازات على قدر الإمكان , وتحاشى توقف سريان الغازات . ولذلك يجب أن تكون ماسورة العادم بالسيارة أطول ما يمكن بحيث تنتهى عند مؤخرتها . وإلى جانب ذلك فهناك عدة متطلبات إضافية يفرضها تصميم مجموعة العادم .
ويوجد خافض الصوت (الشكمان) ضمن مكاسورة العادم , التى يجب أن يكون قطرها الداخلى كافياً . والوظيفة الأساسية لخافض الصوت هى تمديد الغازات بدرجة كبيرة عن طريق زيادة المقطع المستعرض لممراتها(مجاريها) . ويشتمل خافض الصوت على- حسب طرازة- على  عوارض توجيه وشبكات مثقوبة (مخرمة) , وظيفتها تضئيل اهتزازات عمود الغازات المتسربة ,وتحقيق الخفض الكبير فى الصوت .

العجلات والإطارات :
تتكون العجلة من الصرة والجسم والحافة . وهناك فرق أساسى بين العجلات المديرة الدافعة وبين العجلات الحرة (المدفوعة) . ففى حين تركب العجلة الحرة بحيث تكون حرة الدوران على عقب المحور , تثبت العجلة المديرة بعمود المحور بواسطة خوابير . ويربط جسم العجلة بصرتها بواسطة مسامير بصواميل , أو بواسطة صرة تركيب خاصة .
وهناك عدة انواع مستخدمة من الحوافى تتوقف على أنواع الإطارات المختلفة . ومن الوجهة العملية يشيع استخدام الحوافى المحنية والحوافى المستقيمة الجانب . وتستخدم الحوافى المحنية للإطارات ذات الكعب المشكل على هيئة شفة (إطارات بشفة) تحتضنها أطراف الحافة () . أما الحوافى المستقيمة الجانب فتستخدم للإطارات ذات الشفة المقواة بالسلك , حيث تقوى الشفة من داخلها بالسلك بشكل كثيف () .
وتشتمل مجموعة الإطار على الإطار الخارجى , والأنبوبة الداخلية وبها صمام , والخوصة الحاكة .
وتتميز الإطارات الخالية من الأنابيب الداخلية بمزايا عديدة من حيث الاستخدام . ويمكن التفرقة من حيث ضغط الهواء فى الأنابيب الداخلية – بين ال"ارات ذات الضغط العالى (4-8 ضغط جوى ) , وبين الإطارات ذات الضغط المنخفض (2-4 ضغط جوى) .
ومن المفيد لصاحب السيارة أو سائقها العناية بالإطارات ومعاملتها بالشكل الصحيح . فالنفخ الزائد لها يتسبب فى التقليل من سخونتها , والخفض من استهلاك الوقود , إلا أنه كذيسبب كذلك فى صعوبة القيادة والركوب .
ويجب الالأهتمام بالمحافظة على درجة الحرارة الصحيحة للإطارات , وإلا اختل استقرار نسيجها (أليافها) مما يؤدى إلى حدوث تمزقات بها . وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن عمر استخدام الإطار يتوقف على ضغط النفخ . فعندما يزيد الضغط بمقدار 20% يقل عمر الاستخدام حوالى 10% , فى حين يزداد هذا العمر بقدار 15% تقريباً عندما يقل ضغط النفخ بمقدار 20% .
ويتأثر التآكل الحادث للإطار بدرجة كبيرة بسرعة القيادة , والتحميل الزائد للسيارة . فعندما تزداد الحمولة بمقدار 25% يقل عمر الإطار إلى 65% , فى حين يقل إلى 45% عندما تزاد الحمولة بمقدار 50% , وإلى 25% إذا زيدت الحمولة بمقدار 100% .
ويؤثر شكل المداس(السطح المحيطى للإطار) تأثيراً كبيراً على خصائص القيادة وقدرة السير على الطريق . وهو يصمم بحيث يوفى بالمتطلبات الخاصة بالمركبة . والتآكل الشديد فى الإطارات يزيد من مخاطر التزحلق (الزحف) , وخاصة على الطرق المبتلة , وقد يؤدى إلى الإنزلاق إلى أحد الأجناب , وحينئذ تصبح الفرملة عديمة الجدوى .
وينبغى على صاحب السيارة مراجعة الضغط المحدد فى الإطارات بصفة مستمرة والمحافظة عليه . كما يجب عليه إزالة الأجسام الغريبة التى قد تنحشر فى المداس . ويجب منع حدوث السخونة الشديدة فى الإطارات عن طريق النفخ الصحيح لها . والتحميل المنتظم للسيارة .
ويجب وقاية الإطارات بصفة خاصة من أشعة الشمس والزيوت والوقود , ومن المتلف للإطارات ملئهلل بهواء يحتوى على أبخرة زيتية .




*المحاور *​ الغرض من المحاور أساساً هو حمل العجلات وأجهزة القيادة والتوجيه . ويفرق بين المحور الأمامى وبين المحور الخلفى حسب وضع كل منهما بالنسبة للمركبة .
ويصمم المحور الأمامى الجسئ (الدنجل) كقطعة واحدة ينتهى طرفاها برأسى المحور الحاملين للمسمارين الرئيسين اللذين يعملان بمثابة محورى تعليق العجلتين الأماميتين . وتركب اليايات بين طرفى المحور , وحسب شكل رأس المحور يمكن التفرقة بين المحاور طراز مرسيدس () , وبين المحاور ذات الشوكة () , وبين المحاور البرجية . وتصنع المحاور الأمامية الجسيئة عادة من قطاعات (كمرات) صلب على شكل الحرف I .
وتستخدم المحاور الأنبوبية فى الغالب للمركبات الصغيرة , حيث تتصل رؤسها بالأنبوبة بشكل مناسب . وإذا حنى المحور نتيجة وقوع حادثة , ففى هذه الحالة يجب عدم تسخينه إطلاقاً لاستعداله . , نظراً لأن هذا الإجراء يفقده خواصه الفيزيائية التى اكتسبها نتيجة المعاملات الحرارية السابقة . وتتخذ كل المحاور الأمامية تقريباً الشكل المرفق () حتى يمكن خفض ارتفاع الشاسيه على قدر الإمكان . ويميل رأساً المحور الأمامى عن المستوى الرأسى إلى الخارج قليلاً بحيث يتقابل امتداد خط تماثل المسمار الرئيسى المركب فى كل منهما مع الأرض بالقرب من منتصف موضع تلامس العجلة معها () . والغرض من هذا تقليل العزم المتولد من مقاومة الطريق (الصدمات) والذراع الرافعة . ويعرف هذا الميل باسم "ميل المسمار الرئيسى عن المستوى الرأسى" . والسيارات التى لا يوجد بها مثل هذا الميل , أو السيارات التى يكون بها هذا الميل صغيراً , تنتقل فيها الصدمات التى تقابل العجلات الأمامية إلى عجلة القيادة (طارة الدركسيون) . ومثل هذه السيارات صعبة القيادة والتوجيه , كما أنها تميل إلى التعرج فى سيرها . 
وعلاوة على ذلك , تتباعد العجلتان الأماميتين عن بعضهما البعض دائماً . ولا يستخدم المحور الأمامى الجسئ المصنوع من قطعة واحدة فى الوقت الحاضر إلا فى اللوارى والأوتوبيسات , ولم يعد هذا المحور مستخدماً فى سيارات الركوب .
وإلى جانب الميل فى المسمار الرئيسى تعلق كل عجلة أمامية بزاوية ميل عن المستوى الرأسى تسمى زاوية الكامبر , أى أن العجلة فى هذه الحالة لا تكون عمودية على الطريق . ونظراً لميل عقبا المحور إلى أسفل , لذلك تركب العجلتان الأماميتان بزاوية ميل عن الطريق محددة تصل إلى حوالى 2- 3 درجة بالنسبة للمحاور الجسيئة () . وتقل هذه الزاوية عن ذلك فى حالة التعليق المستقل للعجلات .
ويتوقف ميل المسمار الرئيسى على وضع مستوى العجلة بالنسبة لهذا المسمار . والغرض من هذا الميل تقليل الجهد المطلوب للقيادة والتوجيه , ومنع تأثير صدمات الطريق على القيادة والتوجيه . ويتراوح ميل المسمار الرئيسى ما بين 5- 8 درجة .
كما تضبط العجلتان الأماميتين وفقا لما هو معروف باسم "لم المقدمة" , أى أنهما تقربان من بعضهما البعض من الأمام بحيث تصبح المسافة المقاسة بينهما من الطرفين الأماميين أقل من المسافة المقاسة بينهما من طرفيهما الخلفيين () . والفرق بين هاتين المسافتين من 2مم إلى 3مم بالنسبة للإطارات المنخفضة الضغط , و10 مم على الأكثر بالنسبة للإطارات المرتفعة الضغط . والغرض من لم المقدمة هو منع تباعد العجلتين الأماميتين عن بعضهما البعض فى السرعات العالية .
وأخيراً , لا يركب المحور الأمامى (حتى ولو كان محوراص تخيليا ) رأسياً , وإنما يمال من أعلاه إلى الخلف ومن أسفله إلى الأمام . ويتم إجراء ذلك فى المحاور المصنوعة من قطعة واحدة بوضع رقاق (لينات) أسفينية الشكل فى مقاعد اليايات . ونتيجة لذلك يتقابل خط تماثل المسمار الرئيسى مع الأرض أمام منتصف موضع تلامس العجلة معها () . ويعرف هذا الميل باسم "التراوح الميلى" – أو الكاستر (أى الميل الخلفى للمحور الأمامى عن مستوى الرأسى) ,وتعرف الزاوية المحصورة بين خط تماثل المسمار الرئيسى وبين المستوى الرأسى باسم "زاوية التراوح الميلى" – أو زاوية الكاستر – التى تصل إلى حوال 1 – 2 درجة . وهذه الزاوية تمكن العجلتين الأماميتين من إتخاذ الوضع المستقيم لهما أوتوماتيكياً بعد الخروج من المنحنيات .
ويتضح من الشكل() أن العجلة الداخلية تدور بزاوية أكبر من زاوية دوران العجلة الخارجية عند السير فى المنحنيات (الإلتفاف). والفرق بين طولى القوسين الدائريين للعجلتين الخلفيتين غير ذى أهمية نظراً لوجود مجموعة التروس الفرقية .
وللحصول على الإنحرافين الزاويين فى العجلتين الأماميتين لا يركب ذراعا التوجيه (عمود الإذدواج)- اللان يصلان العجلتين بذراع الإذدواج – بحيث يكونان موازيين لمستوييى العجلتين , وإنما يركبان فى وضع مائل على المحور الخلفى .
وتتطلب الراحة التامة فى قيادة السيارات الركوب التقليل من مطبات الطريق , المنقولة إلى الشاسيه والجسم , إلى أقل حد ممكن .
لذلك فقد ابتكر فى مجال هندسة السيارات تعليق العجلات بدون محور , ونصفا المحور الطافيان , والتعليق المستقل للعجل . وفى كل هذه الحالات يتم الإستغناء عن المحور المصنوع من قطعة واحدة لتعليق العجلات , سواء الامامية منها أم الخلفية .
وفى حالة التعليق المستقل للعجلات يتم الإتصال العرضى للعجلتين الأماميتين فى الغالب بواسطة الياى الأمامى المستعرض (1)() مع الذراعين الترجحيتين المختصين بإرشاد العجلتين , أو عن طريق تعليق كل من العجلتين بيايين مستعرضين من أعلى ومن أسفل ()
ومثل المحور الأمامى , يصمم المحور الخلفى كذلك من قطعة واحدة . وعندما تكون العجلتان الخلفيتان هما المديرتان فإن هذا المحور يستخدم لحمل مجموعات إدارتها , أى أنه توصل به مجموعة التخفيض ذات الترس المخروطى الكبير (ترس التاج) , ومجموعة التروس الفرقية وعمود المحور .
وتبعاً لذلك يكون حامل (غلاف)المحور الخلفى على هيئة مبيت(جراب) ويصنع هذا الحامل كقطعة واحدة من مسبوكات الصلب عندمات يكون المحور مصنوعاً هو الآخر من قطعة واحدة .
ويستخدم الجزء الحلقى الأوسط من الحامل لإحتواء مجموعة إدارة المحور ومعها مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة) . ولذلك تكون مقدمة الحامل أنبوبة المحور المفلجة المستخدمة لحملترس البنيون المدير , فى حين تغلق مؤخرته بواسطة غطاء , وتزود بعض المحاور الخلفية – كل منها – بوحدة تخفيض ثانية بين مجموعة تروس تخفيض سرعة المحور وبين كل عجلة خلفية .
ويوضح () وحدة تخفيض مساعدة ذات ترسين مستقيمين . وبالنسبة لسيارات الركوب يقلل وزن جسم المحور الخلفى الصندوقى الشكل بدرجة كبيرة . وهو يصنع فى هذه الحالة من لوحين ةمعدنيين مطروقين وملحومين ببعضهما البعض . ويطلق على المحاور من هذا النوع اسم "محاور بانجو" .
وكما هى الحال فى المحاور الامامية , يجب أن توفى المحاور الخلفية بالمتطلبات نفسها فيما يتعلق بتقليل وزن الأجزاء غير المرتدة . ووزن المحور الخلفى كبير نسبياً نظراً لأنه يحمل جميع مجموعات الإدارة (مجموعة التخفيض ذات الترس المخروطى الكبير , ومجموعة التروس الفرقية , وأعمدة الدوران).
أما المحور النصفى الطافى فقد مكن من إزالة مجموعة إدارة المحور الثقيلة من الأجزاء غير المرتدة , وتثبيتها بالإطار المعدنى . وقد ظلت المحاور النصفية الطافية تعمل بمثابة وحدات ناقلة للصدمات إلى جانب العجلات والفرامل وأجزاء من مجموعات التعليق واليايات . وهى تركز على حامل فى المنطقة الوسطى من المبيت () . وتربط بـُشُكُل (مشابك) فى الإطار المعدنى حتى يمكنها نقل العزم . ومازال هذا النوع مستخدماً فى الوقت الحاضر فى سيارات الركوب , وفى اللوارى أحياناً . ويتم تعليق نصفى المحور فى الغالب بواسطة ياى مستعرض , او بواسطة يايين حلزونيين مربوطين بالإطار المعدنى .
وعندما يكون العجلتان الأماميتين هما المديرتان فإن المحور الخلفى لا يعمل فى هذه الحالة إلا بمثابة حامل فقط , وحينئذ يمكن تصميمه على هيئة محور أنبوبى خفيف . وعلى أية حال فأنه يمكن كذلك تعليق العجلتين الخلفيتين فى ذراعى تعليق بالإطار المعدنى مع الإستغناء عن المحور . 
وفى هذه الحالة يعلق ذراعا التعليق إما بالطريقة المألوفة , أو بيايين مستعرضين ذوى قضيب لى .


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*الفرمل Brakes *



​​ 
تعتبر الفرامل من الاجزاء الحيوية جدا فى السيارة بل لا ابالغ اذا قلت انه اهم الاجزاء على الاطلاق

هل يمكن ان تتخيل سيارة تسير بدون فرامل .. ( لا اعتقد هذا لان النتيجة سوف تكون غير سارة بالتأكيد)

وفى هذا الموضوع سوف اتكلم بالتفصيل عن الفرامل وطريقة عملها وانواعها وارجوا ان يكون موضوع يستفيد
به الجميع ان شاء الله.

نبذة تاريخية:-

بالطبع كلنا نعرف ان السيارة لم تخترع مرة واحدة او على يد عالم معين ولكنها تطوير لاكثر من قرنيين من الزمان 

بداية من الثورة الصناعية واختراع اول محرك وهو محرك هيفنس (Highes's Engine ) عام
1680 مرورا بمحرك اوتو ( Otto's Engine ) عام 1876 ثم واخيرا محرك ديزل ( Diesel's Engine )
فى عام 1892 

وكان الفضل فى محرك اوتو و ديزل فى تطور السيارات و القاطرات

وغنى بالذكر ان القاطرات كانت تعتبر اول اله متحركة بمحرك صنعها الانسان اى ان ظهور
القاطرات كان قبل ظهور السيارت بفترة وكان هذا بسبب عدة اسباب منها عدم ايجاد طريقة
لايقاف السيارة اى ان سبب من اسباب تأخر صناعة السيارت كان الفرامل

______________________________________________

فرامل الحجر ( Rocks Brake):-​

كانت اول نوع فرامل تم استخدامه فى القاطرات وهو بالطبع نوع بدائى جدا وغير معروف اطلاقا حيث انه كان يعتمد
على ربط مجموعة من الاحجار الكبيرة الحجم والثقيلة فى مؤخرة القاطرة بسلاسل معدنية وقبل الوصول الى المكان المراد
يتم ايقاف المحرك و رمى الاحجار التى تعمل على ايقاف القاطرة بقوة احتكاكها بالارض

مميزتها:- لا يوجد اى مميزات اطلاقا

عيوبها:- 1- طريقة غير عملية
2- لا يصلح استخدمها فى السيارات
3- غير دقيقة حيث انها تعتمد على تقدير السائق فى ميعاد رمى الاحجار


___________________________________

الفرامل الميكانيكية( Mechanic Brake ):-​     

وهى تعتبر من اهم واكثر انواع الفرامل المستخدمة حتى وقتنا الحالى وبالطبع
لا يوجد سيارة تخلو منها حيث ان فرامل اليد ( Hand Brake ) تعتبر نوع من انواع الفرامل الميكانيكية

فكرتها  :-

تشبة بكل بساطة فرامل العجلات حيث يوجد تيل فرامل( Fraction Part ) و قابض مربوط بسلك
طويل على رافعة ( حتى يقلل من الجهد المبزول ) وعندما يتم شد هذا السلك
يعمل على الضغط على القابض الذى بالتالى يضغط على التيل فيتم عمل ايقاف للسيارة عن طريق
احتكاك التيل بالعجلات



وقد ساعد على انتشارها فى ذلك الوقت انها كانت عملية وقتها وكذلك كانت سرعة السيارات مازلت
نسبيا بطيئة فكانت تلك الفرامل قادرة نوعا ما على ايقاف السيارة بقوة شد السلك عن طريق زراع

مميزاتها:- 1- سهلة التصميم 
2- سهلة الصيانة
3- تتوافق مع جميع انواع السيارات والمركبات

عيوبها:- 1- لا تعمل الا عند السرعات البطيئة 
2- تعتمد على القوة اليدوية
3- احتكاك التيل بالعجلات يؤثر عليه
4- نوعا ما غير دقيقة


________________________________________


الفرامل الهيدروليكة ( Hydrualic Brakes ):-​
وهى النوع الشائع و المستخدم حاليا وتعتمد على ضغط الموائع ( Fluids ) وتنقسم الى نوعان

1- فرامل الزيت (Oil Brakes )

2- فرامل هوائية (Air Brakes )
_____________________________

اولا :- فرامل الزيت ( Oil Brakes ):-





وهى تستخدم فى جميع السيارات فى الوقت الحالى 

وفكرتها بكل بساطة تعتمد على انه عندما يتم الصغط على الفرملة يتم ضغط زيت فى انابيب
حتى يصل الى ماستر الفرامل الرئيسى وهو الجزء الخاص بتوزيع مقدار الزيت على
الاربعة عجلات وبالتالى فى النهاية الزيت يصل الى الماستر الفرعى فى كل عجله 
ويعمل على ضغط تيل الفرامل على طنبورة الفرامل التى تكون موصلة بالعجلات
وتعمل على ايقافها


ويجب التنويه ان الزيت المستخدم فى المستخدم هو زيت من نوع خاص ( باكم ) حيث يكون به
مقاومة عالية للانضغاط و مقاومة لعمل الرغاوى حتى لا يتسرب الهواء الى الماستر فيفسد
عمل الفرمله لا قدر الله 






مميزاتها:- 1- عملية جدا
2- قوية فى ادائها
3- لا تحتاج الى مجهود كبير

عيوبها:- 1- صعوبة الصيانة نوعا ما
2- احتمال تسريب الزيت و افساد عمل الفرامل فى اى وقت لذا وجب الصيانة الدورية والفحص

________________________________________

ثانيا :- الفرامل الهوائية(Air Brakes ):-

وهى فى المعتاد يتم استخدامها فى العربات الكبيرة و المعدات الثقيلة نظرا لقوتها الشديدة

وهى عبارة عن ضاغط هواء (Compresor ) يوصل بالمحرك وياخذ حركته منه ويتم سحب الهواء
عن طريق مرشح هواء (Air Filter ) لكى يسير فى انابيب بنفس الكيفية حتى يصل الى الماستر الفرعى
ويضغط على التيل الذى يضغط على الطنبورة فيتم ايقاف السيارة







مميزاتها:- 1- قوتها الشديدة جدا
2- سهولة صيانتها بالمقارنة بفرامل الزيت
3- عدم احتياجها الى تغير زيت
4- لا يوجد بها امكانية لتسريب زيت او شئ من هذا القبيل مما يعنى قلة الصيانة

عيوبها:- 1- حجمها كبير جدا جدا لذا لا تصلح فى السيارات الصغيرة
2- ضاغط الهواء الذى بها (Compersor ) يأخذ قوته من المحرك مما يستهلك بعض من
طاقة المحرك وبالتألى تقل القدرة المستفادة ويزداد استهلاك الوقود

__________________________________
ملحوظة:-

يوجد نوعان اخران فى الفرامل المساعدة غير مستخدمة وغير معروفة 

1- فرملة العادم 2- الفرملة التى تعمل بالخلخلة

______________________________________

فرامل ABS (Anti Lock brake System​

وهى تعتبر ثورة فى عالم الفرامل وتعتبر نوع من انواع فرامل الزيت وسوف اقوم بالكلام عنها
بالتفصيل الممل اوى

تعتبر فكرة فرامل الABS فكرة رائعة جدا حيث انها تعتبر فرامل امان داخل المركبة
وتعتبر اقوى فى الاداء وتقلل من الحوادث ولكى نعرف كيف هذا سوف اقوم بشرح
هذا المثال اولا

فلنفترض ان سيارة تسير بسرعة 100 كم فى الساعة على طريق اسفلتى ويوجد بعض من
بقع المياة على الطريق وفجأة اراد السائق الفرملة فماذا سوف يحدث فى الفرامل
العادية سوف يتم ايقام العجلات الاربعة ولكن السيارة تسير على طريق اسفلتى ملوث بالمياة
اذن فلنفترض ان عجلة من العجلات على الاسفلت والاخرى على الاسفلت الملوث بالمياة

فمعنى هذا ان معامل التماسك بين العجلات والاسفلت اقوى من معامل التماسك بين
العجلات والاسفلت الملوث بالمياة وهذا يعنى ان الفرملة سوف تكون نسبيا اقوى على العجلة الاولى
اكثر من الثانية مما يعنى توقف عجلة قبل الثانية وبالتالى تنحرف السيارة على الاتجاة الثابت بالنسبة لها
وهو العجلة التى على الاسفلت ويمكن ان تنقلب السيارة لا قدر الله اذا كانت تسير بسرعة عالية



وايضا الفرامل العادية تقوم بالفرملة فقط فاذا نحن قمنا بضغط الفرامل مرة واحد لن تستطيع ان تتحكم فى عجلة
القيادة ( الدركسيون ) وهذا امر سوف يلاحظة سائقى السيارات منكم انه بمجرد الضغط على الفرامل تنخفض القدرة
على المناورة تماما .

ومن هنا جائت فكرة الفرامل ABS التى تقوم بوظيفتين اساسيتين:-

1- تقوم عند الفرملة بعمل غلق و فتح للفرملة مرات عديدة فى الثانية الواحدة ومن هنا لا يتأكل
الاطار بسبب الفرامل و يعطينا قدرة على المناورة اثناء الفرامل

2- تقوم بارسال اشارات معينة تجعل فرامل العجلات بنفس النسبة فلا تنحرف السيارة
عند الفرملة فى طريق رملى و اسفلتى او اسفلتى ملوث بالمياة الى اخرة

طريقة العمل:- تتكون من مضخة زيت رئيسية وصمامات تحكم وحساسات( Sensors ) عند كل عجلة
تقوم بقياس سرعة العجل عند الفرملة وترسلها فى جزء من الثانية الى وحدة
المعالجة المركزية (ECU ) التى بالتالى يقوم بمعرفة اذا كانت العجلات تسير بنفس 
السرعة عند الفرامل واذا كانت لا تسير بنفس السرعة يرسل امر الى مضخة الزيت
لكى تزيد من نسبة الزيت الواصلة الى الفرامل وهكذا









مميزاتها:- 1- يمنع انقباض العجلات 
2- يسمح بالفرملة فى مسافة قليلة خاصة فى الطرق المبتلة
3- يسمح للسائق بعملية توجية السيارة اثناء الفرملة بسهولة
4- تقلل من معدل تأكل الاطارات

عيوبها:- 1- تكلفتها العالية
2- صيانتها الصعبة

(بالطبع بعد كل هذا الكلام اعتقد انكم كرهتم الفرامل العادية ) lol
__________________________________________________ ____





انتهى موضوعى عن الفرامل ولكن احب ان اضيف انه فى رائى الشخصى فان اهم جزئين فى السيارة
باكملها هما الاطارات والفرامل

فاحرص دائما على الفحص الدورى عليهم ولا تهمل فى هذا على الاطلاق لانه فعلا ثبت
علميا ان 90% من حوادث السيارات لا قدر الله بسسب الانسان والاخطاء البشرية

منها 40% بسسب انفجار الاطارات وبخاصة الاطار الامامى

و 30% بسبب الفرامل وضعفها

وباقى ال 20 % لاسباب اخرى مثل النوم اثناء الحركة او عدم التركيز وهكذا





 *[FONT=&quot]ما أسباب قلة كفاءة الفرامل؟*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة للأسباب التي تؤدي لقلة كفاءة وأداء الفرامل: 
1- عدم عمل الصيانة الدورية للمنظومة ككل كل 6 شهور أو أكثر حسب استعمال السيارة. 
2- عدم اعتماد القطع الأصلية عند صيانة الفرامل بغاية أن القطع الغير أصلية ثمنها زهيد ولكن هذا الثمن مقابل حياتك وحياة من تحب. 
3- إهمال الفرامل عند حدوث عطل فيها. 
4- العنف في استعمال الفرامل و تكرار استعمالها دون سبب. 
5- تحميل السيارة زيادة على طاقتها تؤثر على أداء الفرامل عند استعمالها. 
6- الخوض في برك المياه والفرامل ساخنة. 
7- عدم استعمال الفرامل استعمال صحيح يؤثر على كفاءتها وأدائها. 

2- أسباب أخرى: 

1- عدم استخدام القطع الأصلية أو القطع ذات الجودة العالية حيث توجد شركات توفر قطع بنفس جودة الأصلي حسب نوع الشركة.
2- الدخول بالسيارة في المياه بشكل غير حذر مما يسبب تلف دسكات الفرامل التي نسميها الفحمات 
3- عدم الاهتمام بنظام الفراملABS وعدم عمل الصيانة الدورية له وهو نظام عدم الانزلاق والذي يحافظ على توازن السيارة في حالة الأمطار 
4- عدم الاهتمام بحساسات الفرامل وهي التي تخبر المستخدم عن حالة الفرامل الدسكات حيث اغلب الناس يستهترون بهذا الأمر 
5- خرط الدرمات بشكل غير منتظم مما يسبب رجه مع دعسة الفرامل
[/FONT]

 







نظام الفرامل ABS وهي مختصره من اول ثلاث كلمات (( Antilock Brake System)).​نظام الكابح ضد القفل







*[FONT=Monotype Koufi,Arial,Times New Roman]الكثير يسمع عن نظام الـ ABS ، وإذا أردت أن تعلم مقدار اهتمام الشركة بسيارتها فاسأل عن هذا النظام

هذا النظام اسمه :

Anti-lock Breaking System 

أي : الفرامل المانعة للانغلاق

ويسمى اختصارا ABS

هذا النظام يعمل عندما توشك العجلة على الاقفال (عدم دورانها) وذلك بسبب أن السائق ضغط على دواسة الفرامل بشدة. وبصورة اّلية ميكانيكية يحرر هذا النظام ضغط الفرملة لجزء من الثانية مما يكفي لإعادة دوران العجلة.

وإذا استمر السائق بالضغط على الفرامل بتلك الصورة فان النظام يقوم بفتح وإعادة الفرملة في ظرف 15 مرة في الثانية الواحدة. 

في بعض الحالات نظام ABS يقلل من مسافة التوقف اكثر بكثير من بعض السائقين المتخصصين في الفرملة.

والأهم من ذلك هو إمكانية التحكم بتوجيه السيارة كلما دارت العجلة في تلك الفترة البسيطة. 







شرح ما في الصورة :
1- دواسة الفرامل . 
2- المكبس يدفع زيت البريك.
3- الزيت يضغط "الفحمات" على الدسك.
4- جهاز حساس يستشعرالعجلة قبل أن تقفل.
5- مركز التحكم وهو عبارة عن مضخة و عبوة.
6- زيت البريك الزائد من تأثير الفرملة القوية يدخل في العبوة. 
7- مضخة تقوم بضخ الزيت لإعادة الفرملة. 
8- العمليتين 6 و7 تحدث 15 مرة في الثانية. 


قد يظن البعض أن جميع العجلات تختص بظام يفصلها عن الأخرى ، ولكن هذا غير مطرد

هذا النظام يأتي على اشكال متعددة: 

أولا : 4 عجلات على حدة - يوجد بها نظام ABS لكل عجلة- (نظام 4 قنوات) .








ثانيا : العجلات الامامية على حدة والعجلات الخلفية مشتركة (نظام 3 قنوات).

ثالثا : العجلات الخلفية على حدة وهذه توجد في الشاحنات للأحمال الثقيلة . ولكن ثبت أن هذا النظام لا توجد له إيجابية للتحكم في اتجاه الشاحنة وكان نظام قديم .




وإذا كنت تريد أن تعرف إذا كانت سيارتك تحتوي على ABS ، فاستعمل أحد الطرق التالية :

الأولى : ابحث على هيكل السيارة عن ملصق ABS لأن معظم الشركات تحب أن تعلن عن هذا النظام المطور



. 

والطريقة الثانية أن تنظر إلى لوحة العدادات (الطبلون) عندما تشغل المحرك يضيء ABS لفترة بسيطة ثم يختفي. وإذا بقي مضيئا فذلك يعني معطل. 

لمبة الـ ABS لا تضيء في حالة عملة. 










وإليكم هذه النبذة التاريخية لنظام الـ ABS :

في البداية كان يستخدم في الطائرات سنة 1930م . 

وفي سنة 1975- 1976 وفي الولايات المتحدة طبق في الشاحنات ، ولكن لم ينجح ولم ينتج بصورة كبيرة.

استخدم فعليا في سنة 1980 بعد ازدياد عدد حوادث السيارات الصغيرة ونجح هذا النظام حتى وقتنا هذا. 

هذا النظام من اختراع مرسيدس 
[/FONT]*​


----------



## d_a_w_i (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*[FONT=Monotype Koufi,Arial,Times New Roman]

Traction control system TRC
( منع انزلاق العجلات )




هو نظام قادر على منع انزلاق العجلات أثناء بدء الحركة أو التعجيل تحت الأوضاع المتبعة.
* عندما يكون الطريق زلق على جهة أو كلتا الجهتين . 
* عند بداية الحركة من مكان وقوفها . 
* أثناء التسارع. 
* أثناء السير بالمنعطفات . 




عند ارتفاع معامل الاحتكاك مثل طريق ثلجي أو رطب يحدث للعجلات انزلاق عند بداية الحركة أو التسارع الفجائي فينتج من ذلك فقد في العزم وانزلاق المركبة. 
يقوم هذا النظام بتخفيض عزم المحرك بغض النظر عن نوايا قائد المركبة فعند بداية انزلاق العجلات يتم التحكم بنظام فرامل المركبة لكي يخفض العزم المنقول إلى سطح الطريق. 
نظام منع الانزلاق موجود تقريباً في معظم السيارات الحديثة المتطورة . 
معـظم الـدول تسمي هذا النظام ببعض الرموز كالدول الأوربية ترمز له ( TRC ) وفـي أمريكا وكندا ترمزان لـه (TRAC).
الهدف منه :
مراقبة انزلاق العجلات الخلفية والتحكم في عزم المحرك وقوة الفرملة للحصول على قيادة ناعمة. 




الأجزاء ووظائفها:-
الأجزاء الوظيفة 
وحدة التحكم الالكترونية الخاصة بنظام منع الانزلاق ونظام مانع غلق العجلات ABS & TRC :- الحكم على حالات القيادة استناداً على إشارات من حساسات السرعة الأمامية والخلفية وحساس وضع الخانق بالمحرك حيث ترسل تلك الإشارات إلى مشغل صمام خانق ثانوي ومشغل نظام الفرامل وفي نفس الوقت ترسل إشارة إلى وحدة التحكم الالكترونية الرئيسية الخاصة بالمركبة لكي تصدر أمر بتشغيل النظام .و إذا عمل النظام سوف تضيء لمبة TRC لدى السائق . و عند حدوث عطل بالنظام تقوم الوحدة بعرض رمز العطل. 
حساسات سرعة العجلات الأمامية والخلفية ترسل إشارات إلى وحدة التحكم الالكترونية الخاصة بنظام منع الانزلاق ونظام مانع غلق العجلات ABS & TRC .

مفتاح الوضع الحيادي :-يرسل معلومة عن وضع عصا التعشيق (P) و (N) إلى وحدة تحكم ABS & TRC 

مفتاح تحذير مستوى سائل الفرامل :-يرسل إشارة عن مستوى سائل الفرامل بخزان علبة الفرامل الرئيسية إلى وحدة تحكم ABS & TRC . 

مفتاح لمبة الفرامل:- يرسل إشارة عن وضع دعسة الفرامل إلى وحدة تحكم ABS & TRC . 

مفتاح إلغاء نظام منع الانزلاق TRC :-يسمح للسائق بإلغاء النظام 

وحدة التحكم الالكترونية الرئيسية الخاصة بالمركبة :- تستقبل الإشارات الآتية من وضع صمام الخانق الرئيسي وصمام الخانق الثانوي وترسلها إلى وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC . 

حساس وضع صمام الخانق الرئيسي:- يرسل إشارة عن وضع صمام الخانق الرئيسي وزاوية فتحه إلى المحرك ووحدة التحكم الالكترونية الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC . 

حساس وضع صمام الخانق الثانوي:- يرسل إشارة عن وضع صمام الخانق الثانوي وزاوية فتحه إلى المحرك ووحدة التحكم الالكترونية الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC .

مشغل فرامل نظام منع الانزلاق TRC :- يولد و يجمع ويمد ضغط هيدروليكي إلى مشغل نظام فرامل مانع الانغلاق ABS طبقاً للإشارات الصادرة من وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC . 

مشغل فرامل نظام مانع الانغلاق ABS :- يتحكم بالضغط الهيدروليكي إلى علبة الفرامل الفرعية بالعجلتين اليمنى واليسرى طبقاً للإشارة الصادرة من وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC 

مشغل صمام الخانق الثانوي:- يتحكم بزاوية فتحة صمام الخانق الثانوي طبقاً للإشارة المرسلة 

لمبة بيان نظام منع الانزلاق TRC :- تبين للسائق حالة عمل النظام وكذلك تحذره في حالة وجود عطل بالنظام 

المرحل الرئيسي بنظام فرامل TRC :- يعطي تيار إلى مشغل نظام فرامل TRC ومرحل محرك نظام TRC . 

مرحل محرك نظام TRC :- يعطي تيار إلى مضخة محرك TRC .

مرحل صمام الخانق الثانوي نظام TRC :- يعطي تيار إلى مشغل صمام الخانق الثانوي عن طريق وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC .

ملاحظة:- 
هذه أجزاء نظام منع الانزلاق مطبقة على سيارة لكزس نوعي SC 400 & LS 400 .

الأجزاء الرئيسية لنظام منع الانزلاق TRC :-
1- مشغل صمام الخانق الثانوي: 
هذا المشغل على جسم الخانق ويتحكم في زاوية فتح الخانق الثانوي وفقاً للإشارة المرسلة من وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC .
تركيبه :- 
يحتوي على مغناطيس دائم , ويركب على العمود الدوار ترس صغير يدير كامة ترس مركب على صمام الخانق الثانوي , وبذلك يتحكم في زاوية فتحة الخانق . 


2- حساس وضع الخانق الثانوي :- 
يركب على عمود صمام الخانق الثانوي حيث يحول حركة زاوية فتحة الخانق إلى إشارة فولطية ويرسل إلى وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC وبذلك إلى وحدة التحكم الالكترونية الرئيسية للمركبة . 

3- مشغل نظام فرامل منع الانزلاق:- 
تركيبته :
يحتوي على مضخة تنتج ضغط هيدروليكي ويقوم مشغل الفرامل بإرسال الضغط إلى علبة الفرامل الفرعية على العجلة اليمنى واليسرى الخلفيتين وتتحكم بها على حدة بواسطة مشغل نظام ABS وفقاً للإشارة الصادرة من وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC . 
تركيبة المضخة :
تحتوي على جزئيين
الأجزاء الوظيفة
المضخة :- تعادل سائل الفرامل الموجود في خزان علبة الفرامل الرئيسية وتزيد الضغط وترسله إلى المراكم . 
المراكم :- يمد سائل الفرامل إلى علب الفرامل الخلفية أثناء عمل نظام منع الانزلاق وذلك عن طريق تعبه المراكم بغاز نيتروجين ضغط عالي الذي يمتص التغيرات في حجم سائل الفرامل .

مشغل الفرامل:- 

يحتوي على الأجزاء التالية : 
الأجزاء الوظيفة
صمام كهرومغناطيسي المجمع :- نقل الضغط الهيدروليكي من المجمع إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية أثناء عملية نظام منع الانزلاق TRC .

صمام كهرومغناطيسي لاسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية :- عندما يكون الضغط في المجمع منقول إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية يقوم هذا الصمام بمنع إرجاع 
سائل الفرامل إلى الاسطوانة الرئيسية.

صمام كهرومغناطيسي لخزان الاسطوانة الرئيسية :-أثناء عمل نظام TRC يقوم الصمام الكهرومغناطيسي بالسماح لإرجاع سائل الفرامل من الاسطوانات الفرعية إلى اسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية . 

حساس الضغط مراقبة الضغط في المجمع:- حيث يرسل معلومات إلى وحدة التحكم ABS & TRC .

طريقة العمل:- 
1- عندما النظام لايعمل : 
جميع الصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية مقفلة في مشغل فرامل TRC عند عملية الفرملة . عندما تتغير وضع دعسة الفرامل ينتج ضغط هيدروليكي في اسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية على اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية بذلك صمام الكهرومغناطيسي واسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية والصمامات الثلاثة لنظام ABS أيضا وعندما تتحرر دعسة الفرامل يرجع سائل الفرامل إلى الاسطوانة الرئيسية . 
نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
صمام الفرامل الرئيسية مقفل
صمام المجمع مقفل
صمام خزان العلبة مقفل

2- أثناء عملية التعجيل ( النظام يعمل ) :-
إذا حدث انزلاق للعجلات الخلفية أثناء التعجيل تقوم وحدة التحكم ABS & TRC بالتحكم في عزم المحرك والفرامل للعجلات لتجنب حدوث الانزلاق. 
الضغط الهيدروليكي في فرامل العجلة اليمنى واليسرى يتحكم بالتوالي في ثلاث أنماط ( زيادة الضغط – تثبيت الضغط – تخفيض الضغط ) كما هو مبين بالأسفل :-
* نمط زيادة الضغط : 
عند تغير وضع دعسه البنزين بشكل مفاجي وبدأت العجلات بالانزلاق تكون جميع صمامات الكهرومغناطيسية في مشغل نظام TRC مغلقة بواسطة الإشارات من وحدة التحكم .
في نفس الوقت صمامات الكهرومغناطيسية لمشغل نظام ABS تعمل . في هذا النمط صمام الكهرومغناطيسي لاسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية وصمام الكهرومغناطيسي للمجمع يعملان . 
في هذه الحالة السائل المضغوط في المجمع ينتقل إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية . 
عندما حساس الضغط يحدد هبوط الضغط في المجمع تقوم الوحدة بتشغيل مضخة نظام TRC لزيادة الضغط. 
نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
صمام علبة الفرامل الرئيسية مفتوح
صمام المجمع مفتوح
صمام خزان العلبة مفتوح

* نمط تثبيت الضغط:
عندما يزداد الضغط أو ينخفض في اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية تعمل صمامات كهرومغناطيسية الثلاث لنظام ABS ولنع تسرب الضغط يقوم المجمع بتثبيت الضغط . 
نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
صمام علبة الفرامل مفتوح
صمام المجمع مفتوح
صمام خزان العلبة مفتوح

* نمط تخفيض الضغط : 
عندما يصبح من الضروري تخفيض الضغط في الاسطوانات الفرعية للفرامل تقوم وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC بتشغيل الصمامات الثلاث لنظام ABSفي هذه الحالة ضغط السائل يعود للاسطوانة الرئيسية ومنه إلى خزان الاسطوانة وبذلك ينخفض الضغط وبنفس الوقت تتوقف المضخة عن العمل. 

حساس الضغط:-
يوجد نوعين من حساسات الضغط تستخدم لتشغيل مضخة TRC وإيقافها يقعان على الجانب الأيسر والأيمن من المركبة الأول رمزه (LHD) وهو مفتاح والثاني (RHD) وهو حساس منحى . 

وحدتي التحكم الالكترونية بنظام ABS & TRC:-
هذه الوحدتين مدمجتان مع بعضهما البعض , ترسل لها إشارات السرعة الدورانية للعجلات الآتية من حساسات سرعة العجلات حيث تحسب فيها مقدار الانزلاق بين سطح الطريق والعجلات . 
أيضا تقوم بتخفيض عزم المحرك وسرعه دوران العجلة وفقاً لذلك . وهكذا يتم انجاز التحكم في سرعة دوران العجلة , وإلى جانب هذا يوجد بها عملية تشخيص للعطل في حالة حدوث عطل بالنظام . 

1- التحكم في سرعة العجلة : 
عندما يتم حساب سرعة دوران العجلة في وحدة التحكم تبدأ عملية التحكم في سرعة العجلة وفقاً لحالة العجلة. إذا تم التسارع فجاءه على دعسة الوقود وبدأت العجلة في الانزلاق تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة إلى صمام الخانق الثانوي لكي يغلق عن طريق المشغل , وفي نفس الوقت ترسل الوحدة إشارة إلى مشغل فرامل TRC ليقوم بعملية ضغط السائل إلى العجلات الخلفية لعملية كبحها . فالصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية الثلاثة لنظام ABS تعمل معاً ليتم التحكم في ضغط سائل الفرامل بالعجلات الخلفية وبالتالي يمنعها من الانزلاق . 
ويمكن إيجاز التعامل مع الحالات التالية :
* تقوم وحدة التحكم بغلق مشغل الفرامل عن طريق الخانق الثانوي لتقليل كمية الهواء الداخلة وبالتالي يقل العزم للمحرك . 
* في نفس الوقت يعمل مشغل الفرامل عن طريق الصمام الكهرومغناطيسي لزيادة الضغط في سائل الفرامل الواقع على العجلة المنزلقة . 
* عندما تبدأ العجلة بانخفاض سرعتها تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة إلى الصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية لتثبيت الضغط . 
* إذا زاد انخفاض سرعة العجلة بكثير تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة لتخفيض الضغط على تلك العجلة حتى يتم استعادة التسارع مرة أخرى على العجلة بدون انزلاق. 




شروط التحكم:-
1- ينبغي أن تكون فتحة الخانق الرئيسي غير مقفلة كلياً. 
2- ينبغي أن يكون وضع عصا القير في التشغيل "R" أو "D" أو "L" أو "2" وغير ذلك يعني في "N" أو "P" لاتوجد إشارة مرسلة . 
3- يجب أن تكون سرعة المركبة أعلى من 9km/h ولمبة نور الفرامل مطفأة. 
4- اللمبة الموجودة بالتابلون trc يجب أن تكون مطفأة . 
5- ينبغي أن لا يعمل نظام ABS. 
6- ينبغي أن لا يكون هناك عطل أو فشل في نظام TRC. 



طريقة مسح العطل لنظام TRC :- 
* يستخدم لذلك توصيلة SST توصل بين أطراف فيشة الفحص للمركبة بين TC و E1 . 
* الضغط على دعسة الفرامل ثماني مرات أو أكثر لمدة ثلاث ثواني . 
* افحص لمبة بيان TRC بعد التشغيل حيث تعطيك رمز العمل الطبيعي. 
* افصل توصيلة SST من فيشة الفحص .


[/FONT]* ............
.....
...
..
والحمد لله رب العالمين
​






{ *رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. *} 
[آل عمران:8]

وباب البحث مازال مفتوحاً,,,,,,​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل الكريم d_a_w_i
بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك كل الخير علي هذا البحث الشامل لاساسيات السيارات ، وهومجهود تشكر عليه ، وعلم قدمته لاخوانك ، يظل في ميزان حسناتك . والى الامام دائما . 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى مشرفنا المتميز A.mak

أشكرك على هذه الكلمات الجميلة و صدقنى هذا المنتدى يستحق منا الكثير ونحن كعرب يجب أن نفتخر بأنفسنا ونحاول أن نصلح ما فاتنا .. مشوار الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة لذلك يجب ألا نستصغر ما نقدمه بل نثريه وننميه حتى وإن طال الأمد فلا شك أن الله الذى لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا سوف يرينا حصاد مازرعناه 

صديق ألمانى حدثنى قبل ذلك عن حكمة تقول.. 

* "Go and act ,The others only REact"*
​ فينبغى علينا جميعا أن نتحرك نتعاون نتناقش نختلف نتفق
فكل ذلك بلا شك يصب فى مصلحة المهندس العربى .


إلى أخى سمير الشريك ..

 ومواضيعك أيضاً أكثر من رائعة ودائما تثرى منتدانا بمعلومات قيمة ..أشكرك جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك موضوع رائع


----------



## eng_mer3y (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه 
وجزاك الله خييييييييير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البحث المميز


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 ديسمبر 2009)

إخوانى ابوeng_mer3y EYAD و*اسامة القاسى*

أشكركم وأدعو الله أن يفيدكم حق إفادة 







*{ رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } 
[آل عمران:8]*


----------



## hafiz1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## d_a_w_i (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> thank u



أشكرك وعسى أن تجد فيه مرادك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس d_a_w_i

موضوع جمعت فيه الأساسيات كما ذكرت..
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك..

تقبل أطيب الأمنيات.


----------



## d_a_w_i (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك خيراً



أشكرك أخى gold_fire_engineer والحقيقة أن مجهودك واضح فى المنتدى ولا غبار عليه ..

تستحق عن جدارة وسام التميز تقبل تحياتى


----------



## d_a_w_i (31 ديسمبر 2009)

> الأخ المهندس d_a_w_i
> 
> موضوع جمعت فيه الأساسيات كما ذكرت..
> بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك..
> ...


أشكرك د.محمد باشراحيل
ولا نغفل مجهوداتكم والإخوة الأفاضل A.mak و العقاب الهرم فى تقدم منتدانا دوماً إلى الأمام 
وأدعو الله أن يوفقكم جميعاً .

وبخصوص أساسيات ميكانيكا السيارات الذى يعد بالفعل واحداً من أهم الموضوعات أخشى أن يضيع بين مئات الموضوعات الأخرى وبالتالى أقترح التثبيت .. وأقترح أيضاً كما ذكرت فى اّخر البحث أن يظل باب البحث مفتوحاً حيث يتثنى لكل الأعضاء الكرام تدعيم الأساسيات بموضوعات جديدة تعود قطعاً بالفائدة على الطلاب فى الجامعات والمعاهد الفنية ..حديثى التخرج .. حتى ذوى الخبرة .. فلا شك أننا مهما وصلنا لقدر محترم من العلم نجد دوماً أشياءً جديدة ومعلومات لم نكن نسمع عنها من قبل ...

فأجد أنه من الخسارة ,كل الخسارة أن يضيع موضوعاً أساسياً كهذا مع العلم أنه لا يوجد مثيل له من قريب أو بعيد فى باب الموضوعات المثبتة .

تقبل تحياتى 

وأتمنى عاماً سعيداً لكل العرب والمسلمين فى أنحاء العالم 


*




*​* 
** { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*​


----------



## morsyb_2010 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tomano (1 يناير 2010)

*أخي الفاضل الكريم thanks a lot
*


----------



## d_a_w_i (2 يناير 2010)

> جزاك الله خيرا



أشكرك أخى الكريم وننتظر منك إثراء منتدى العـرب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 
*الأخ المهندس d_a_w_i

موضوع جمعت فيه الأساسيات كما ذكرت..
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك..

*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز d_a_w_i
موضوع يستحق التثبيت ، لشموله ، وللمجهود الذي بذل فيه ، والي الامام دائما .:84:


----------



## d_a_w_i (3 يناير 2010)

> الموضوع للتثبيت
> الأخ المهندس d_a_w_i
> *موضوع جمعت فيه الأساسيات كما ذكرت..
> بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك..*​






> * الاخ العزيز d_a_w_i
> موضوع يستحق التثبيت ، لشموله ، وللمجهود الذي بذل فيه ، والي الامام دائما .:84:*​




إخوانى الكرام د.محمد باشراحيل .. A.mak  أشكر تقديركم لكل ما هو مفيد وقيم .. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## dragonhell (4 يناير 2010)

*احمد عز*



d_a_w_i قال:


> *[font=monotype koufi,arial,times new roman]traction control system trc[/font]*
> *[font=monotype koufi,arial,times new roman]( منع انزلاق العجلات )[/font]*
> *[font=monotype koufi,arial,times new roman]
> 
> ...


 
جزالك الله كل خير يا باشا و ربنا يباركلك يا رب


----------



## d_a_w_i (5 يناير 2010)

> أخي الفاضل الكريم thanks a lot



أشكرك tomano وأدعو الله أن تستفاد وكل إخوانى الكرام من ذلك البحث 





> *جزاك الله كل خير يا باشا و ربنا يباركلك يا رب*



ربنا يكرمك يابن بلدى dragonhell 
وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركاتك المثمرة فى المنتدى عن قريب بإذن الله


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ....................على المجهود................................


----------



## d_a_w_i (5 يناير 2010)

> بارك الله فيك ....................على المجهود................................



أشكرك أخى الكريم أبو الوليد وننتظر مداخلات مثمرة


----------



## رفعت سلطان (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## رفعت سلطان (9 يناير 2010)

عمل جيد وممتاز ونشكركم على المجهود المبزول


----------



## الناصر 18 (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي موضوع في المستوى و مفيد 
ندعو الله سبحانه و تعالى ان يوفقنا و يوفقك


----------



## egole (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الجبار
اادكم الله كما افدتمونا


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 يناير 2010)

> عمل جيد وممتاز ونشكركم على المجهود المبذول





> *بارك الله فيك يا اخي موضوع في المستوى و مفيد
> ندعو الله سبحانه و تعالى ان يوفقنا و يوفقك*





> *جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الجبار
> افادكم الله كما افدتمونا*


أشكركم إخوانى الكرام م/ egole ..م/ الناصر 18 وصديقى م/ رفعت سلطان الفعال 

رسالة صغيرة إلى جميع الأعضاء الجدد ..
منتدى العرب يوفر لكم كما تروا جميع المعلومات والأبحاث والكتب والصور والفيديوهات فى معظم التخصصات ..

رجاءً لا تستهينوا بمعلومة تعرفوها أو بحث لم يتم عرضه مسبقاً أو تم عرضه ولكن بشكل سطحى أو بشكل غير جذاب وسلس بشرط عرضه بصورة جيدة تليق بمنتدى العرب قدر المستطاع وقدر الوقت المتاح .

والحقيقة أن مشرفنا المتميز A.mak قدم نموذجاً فى كيفية كتابة موضوعاً متميزاًَ على الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170009.html

أرجو أن تقرأوه جيداً فهو يحمل بين طياته روشتة التميز وإن كان الإلتزام بكل نقاطه يعد أمراً مرهقاً للكثير منا خاصةً إذا لم يكن معتاداً على كتابة الأبحاث ولكن أرجو محاولة الإلتزام بالنقاط الرئيسية بصفة مبدئية .

 لا تبخلوا أبداً .. ففى الأول والاّخر تضاف أعمالكم لحسناتكم جزاكم الله كل خير​ 





​


----------



## احسان الدبان (12 يناير 2010)

مشاركة جميلة ندعو الله تعالى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## shady.s (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طه فيتوري (17 يناير 2010)

ولك مني الفففففففففففففف تحية وجزاك الله كل الخير وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## هيثم طعاني (18 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر على هذه المادة وعلى جهدك الكبير


----------



## samir2009405 (18 يناير 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (26 يناير 2010)

_الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك معلومات مهما و وافية واسلوب جميل بالشرح والترتيب_


----------



## engneer 1 (2 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه يازعيم


----------



## محمددرويش درويش (3 فبراير 2010)

ومعلومات قيمة جدا جدا جدا ولكن كثير من الانظمة المشروحة قديمة لاتسخدم الان في السيارات الحديثة 
مثلا طلمبة البنزين الميكانيكية المعروضة في المقال لم تعد تستخدم والان الطلمبة كهربائية موجودة بالتانك في السيارات الحديث وكذلك الكرابراتير استبدل بأنظمة الحقن الالكترونية EFI وكذلك موزع الشرر distabuitor استبدل بنظام Direct ignation system أروجو تحديث المعلومات أن امكن للمواكبة


----------



## egole (5 فبراير 2010)

عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## mirami (7 فبراير 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## الميكانيكي يوسف (14 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود*


----------



## malak200029 (17 فبراير 2010)

براك اللة فيك ووضعة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك اضافة بسيطة صمام السحب يفتح فى نهاية شوط العادم ويغلق بعد صعود المكبس فى شوط الضغط ب40درجة وايضا صمام العادم يفتح فى نهاية شوط الاحتراق قبل وصول المكبس الى النقطة الميتة السفلة ب35درجة ونشكر لك هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## agkishta (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزير


----------



## علي ناصر الغانم (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عا كل خيرخالد جادو


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة اخي الفاضل


----------



## gholaise (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جهد رااااااائع


----------



## mosagman54 (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيييييييييك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سماسيمو (16 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير و يسر لك جميع اعمالك

لا يوجد أى كلام فى الدنيا يساوى مجهودك الجبار​


----------



## mhamad (23 مارس 2010)

مجهود فوق الرائع


----------



## yousseformatique (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا 1000 خير


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mo`ath (24 مارس 2010)

والله ميرسي كتير على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

حبذا لو يتم تحويله ل 
pdf
اعتقدا انها ستكون فكرة جيدة


----------



## tito_gearbox (26 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جامد قوي*

*بجد شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع اللي انت عملته ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك لكل اللي يعمل بيه*
*ربنا يباركلك يا رب*
​


----------



## bo-dm3h (26 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ايمنصابر (27 مارس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك اخى


----------



## مادو شاهين (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى وبارك لك فى علمك و زادك اللهم امين


----------



## bebars5 (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القصيميي (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالوزير (7 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك خيراً*​


----------



## laaredj025 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هاته المعلومات القيمة


----------



## trans_gam (28 أبريل 2010)

كتير روعة


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونفع الله بكم


----------



## غياث المهندس (4 مايو 2010)

*استفسار*

ممكن معلومات عن محركات الدفع الرباعي


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 مايو 2010)

بجد مجهووووووووووووووود رائع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## tqgate (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تراي فيذا (16 مايو 2010)

مريت من هنا


----------



## Eng-Almontser (27 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا البحث المفيد والممتع


----------



## adel_adel2006 (27 مايو 2010)

_thank you thank you thank you 
thank you thank you 
thank you _


----------



## موسى وجيد (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عزوعزيز (8 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارغب في انزال برنامج elsa win 3.7 لصيانة السيارات الالمانية vw


----------



## مهندس.عبدالرحمن (10 يوليو 2010)

عرضك رائع رائع جدا شكرا جزيلا لك يا معلم ووفقك الله وزادك علما


----------



## ابن العميد (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة الافادة العظيمة


----------



## ايمن التميمي (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جداً اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات..بارك الله بك


----------



## eslam abdel kreem (24 يوليو 2010)

بصراحه يعجز اللسان عن الشكر على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## الفنا نين (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد988 (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكر


----------



## aboo yousef (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جسر الأمل (4 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## FreeEngineer (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmaistrooo (13 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله معلومات مفيدة خالص ومشكووووووووووووووورين شديد...


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## بدر اللحياني (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير موفق باذن الله


----------



## محمد حبيبو (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزكم الله كل خير فى ما دقدمت من الموضوع الممتااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## ahmed malik (19 أغسطس 2010)

*very goooooood
*


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (26 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مهم شكرا لكم


----------



## عبدالله الخباز (28 أغسطس 2010)

مبدع والله 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## agr (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المفيد ونأمل منك اذا يمكنك ان تفيدني بكتلوج سيارات مثل هونداي سوناتا -سفرليت - ميتشى لانسر 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## محمد الطيب علي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير اخي الكريم 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام.


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع لان ذا فائدة علمية كبيرة


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك ألله تعالى خير الجزاء


----------



## اشرف مدبولى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك على المجهود الرئع


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك واشكر جزيل الشكر


----------



## belalgouda (27 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي موضوعك رائع و مليء بالمعلومات


----------



## hantoty (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## center_eng (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور*

مجهود رائع اخى ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ولك جزيل الشكر 
هو فعلا فية حجات قديمة ولكن احنا لازم نعرف القديم والجديد يعنى المعلومات شى مهم جدا 
وفية لسة سيارات شغالة وكلها نظام قديم 
ونتمنى من الاخوة الى عندهم العلم والمعرفة يعملو لينا شرح عن الحديث التى لم تتضمنة شرح الاخ الفاضل 
وهو عمل مجهود كبير جدا ربنا يجزية خير عنا​


----------



## ناصرالعبدالله (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*
ليس لي أن أقول إلا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله 
*/*أخوكم المهندس ناصر العبدالله من سوريا*]


----------



## gamdiua (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks my frind
.I get good information from you about cars​


----------



## saidzone (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع..
إن شاء سنستفيد منه كثيرا
فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء..وزادكم من العلم النافع..
أسأل الله أن يجعل عملكم هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى
وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم..
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## eng.amjad_86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يزيدك علم


----------



## ابو حبيبة المصر (2 نوفمبر 2010)

:20:جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مبدع مبدع مبدع يا د.ا.و.ي


----------



## amr_smsm56 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك بس عايز اخش فى عمرة المتور والتفصيل


----------



## م رشدي حموده (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه الروعة والجماااااااااااااااااااال ده جزيت خيرا


----------



## hazem95 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefsafwat40 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## egole (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Meado (30 نوفمبر 2010)

والله تعجز الكلمات عن حمل مدى شكري
بس بسأل المولى عز وجل أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## assrar (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## samsungleb (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و لكن 
هل يمكن البحث في موضوع تأثير القنابل الكهرومغناطيسية على عمل الدوائر الالكترونية في السيارات الحديثة و مدى تأثيرها او تعطيلها و كيفية الحماية او الوقاية من هذه القنابل ؟
حبذا لو يكون الرد سريعاً !!!!!


----------



## العميد1990 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع والمميز

والى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## kammoun (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*لكم كل الشكر على هذه المادة وعلى جهدكم الكبيروالمفيد لمن الراد الإستفادة*​


----------



## kammoun (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## kammoun (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سباح الخير للجميع


----------



## steelbars77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور... بارك الله فيك...*


----------



## م محمد بشير (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث القيم 
بأذن الله سأستفيد منه كثيرا


----------



## tareg-123 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن هل يمكن ان تنزل هذا البحث فى ملف ويرد حتى يسهل الحصول عليه ودراسته , ولك جدزيل الشكر ...


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبن الوطن (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا موضوع رائع وطرح جميل


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## حسام الروح (23 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز

اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد كرين (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حوده2010 (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بجد موضوع متكامل فى اساسيات السيارات


----------



## elfakam (7 مارس 2011)

بصراحة مفيش كلام يتقال بعد كده وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (12 مارس 2011)

والله اكثر من رائع 
لك مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## tato577 (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله 

:14:
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا الموضوع الشيق والطرح الشيق للموضوع وحسن الشرح ونتمني منك الحفاظ علي هذا المستوي الراقي من الشرح ولك جزيل الشكر مرة ومرارا كثيرة 
ألف ألف شكر لك أخي الفاضل وزادك الله من علمة تعلم الأخرين وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه 
:14:
أخوك في الله أحمد منصور ​ 
​​


----------



## d_a_w_i (24 مايو 2011)

سيتم إدراج كل المعلومات السالفة فى ملف واحد قريباً إن شاء الله رغم إنى أشعر بالحزن بعد سرقة الموضوع ونسبه إلى أشخاص اّخرين فى منتديات أخرى عديدة لكنى أحتسب الثواب عند الله وزاد حزنى أكثر بعد رفع الموضوع من القائمة الأمامية للمواضيع المثبتة بالرغم من حصوله على نسبة مشاهدة أكثر من 40 ألف مرة ونال إستحسان المئات من المهندسين لكن لا شك فى أن القائمين على الإشراف فى المنتدى على دراية أكبر منى فالمصلحة العامة فوق الجميع أشكركم على كلماتكم المشجعة ودعواتكم الغالية جزاكم الله خيراً أحبائى فى الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى من أرض مصر الحرة


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم جدا


----------



## 1414a (3 يونيو 2011)

احسنت واجدت ، زادك الله هدى


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*thankssssss*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أغسطس 2011)

والله موسوعة راقية لا اعرف كيف اشكرك .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*الشكر قليل جداااااااااا*

الشكر قليل جدا على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع
ولكن جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من العلم
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولى ولوالدي وللمسلمين​:1:


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك يكرمك يكرمك ويرزقك الجنة


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## firasaliraqi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (11 يناير 2012)

بحث ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## أبوهمام محمد (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## sayed .khersto (5 فبراير 2012)

حقا عجز الكلام عن الشكر فلا ارى غير ان اقول بوركت وان شاء اللة الثواب من عند اللة


----------



## redsky123 (18 فبراير 2012)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alymady (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لكم وفيكم


----------



## حازم فوزي إبراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

ولا أروع من كده لك شكري وعرفاني جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Muhanado (25 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## أبو شميس (1 مايو 2012)

*الله يعطيك الألف عافية وتشكر على جهودك اتمنى منك أن لا تبخل علينا بالجديد وشكرا ً يا أخي*


----------



## adel90 (2 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخييييييييييييي


----------



## m_as (3 مايو 2012)

جزيتم خيرا بس لو انحذف مشاركات الشكر من الموضوع يعني بيصير خمس صفحات أحسن ما يكون سبعة عشر صفحة


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

_جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على موضوعك المتكامل ه\ا_​


----------



## مخاوى الذيب (23 مايو 2012)

والله مجهود جبار شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## 3mad 3li (18 يونيو 2012)

كلمة شكرا قليلة في حقك على هذا المجهود الكبير
على الرغم من اني لم اقرا الكثير عن ميكانيكا السيارات الا اني اعتقد اني لن القى بحث شامل مختصر مثل هذا عن ميكانيكا السيارات 
بالفعل موضوع متميز من انسان هدفه التميز 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## almontaser555 (29 يوليو 2012)

تسلم اخي والف شكر علي المجهود العظيم ربنا يوفقك انشاءالله


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## ابو مصطفى0 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بتهيألى مش هشوف حد عمل موضوع زى دة تانى وهو دة اللى اقدر اقولة ومشكووووووووووور على كل الجهد دة (وسلااااااااااااااام منى خاااااااااااااااااص)


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود متميز ورائع ولك الشكر


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير..............وشكرا


----------



## زعيم الاساطير (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

غاية في الروعة ه


----------



## زعيم الاساطير (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك قريت الموضوع كامل فعلا انه مهم


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو تركي99 (6 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## بداع (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## d_a_w_i (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وأشكركم على كل هذه الكلمات


----------



## hosam1973 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جميل ان نجمع بين الثقافة والعلم


----------



## فقيه العرب (15 أغسطس 2013)

للامانه شرح ممتاز


----------



## بباسل (3 سبتمبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci pour les information


----------



## علي عبدالله 999 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا للقائمين على هذا الموقع المميز


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (3 مارس 2014)

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز .......... ولكن للاسف ياريت اعادة رفع الصور


----------



## حسن احمد (20 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وياريت يتم وضعه فى ملف للاحتفاظ به


----------



## الفاتح مطر (30 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## حمدكوم (10 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكن الجيل الجديد فيه اختلاف عن الشرح


----------

